# Tourentermine Freiberg



## weisi (7. November 2005)

Tach!
So, die Wettervorhersage sieht für diesen Freitag vielversprechend aus, von daher können wir gerne wieder ne Runde drehen.

Angesichts des Umstandes, dass es immer zeitiger dunkel wird  , bin ich allerdings dafür, eine Stunde eher, also 14.00 Uhr loszufahren. Ich hoffe mal, dies stellt niemanden vor allzu große Probleme. Treffpunkt bleibt wie immer die Mensa.

Informiert bitte auch alle, die hier nicht reinschauen.

Danke und bis Freitag

Carsten


----------



## godshavedaqueen (7. November 2005)

die zeit ist schei55e für mich, weil ich da noch eine mathevorlesung habe und so nur alle zweite woche mitkommen könnte....*grml* andererseitsist das richtig - bin heute noch gegen 4 losgefahren - mal wieder die grabentour und habe nach ner halben stunde nichts mehr gesehen. also bis nächsten freitag

machts gut

*der mit dem weisen gebrochenem rahmen tanzt*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weisi (10. November 2005)

Naja, wie du schon so schön selbst erkannt hast, wird es ja immer zeitiger dunkel und wenn wir da erst 10 bis 15 min nach 15Uhr losfahren (ja ich weiß, dass ich auch meistens zu spät bin ), haben wir dann effektiv maximal anderthalb Stunden, was nicht wirklich lohnt für ne gescheite Runde.

Ich hoffe mal, die Wettervorhersage trifft nicht so zu, wie sie sagt, ansonsten könnte es feucht werden.

Also nochmal zur Erinnerung, morgen nachmittag 14.00Uhr an der Mensa.


----------



## Priester (12. November 2005)

Moin,

wird morgen 10 Uhr wieder gefahren?

Gruß,
Christoph.


----------



## Priester (13. November 2005)

Salve,

Georg ("godshavedaqueen"), noch 2 Mitstreiter und ich haben uns für nächsten Mittwoch (Buß-und Bet-, für viele wohl eher "Bett"tag) wieder verabredet. Wer also noch Lust und Laune hat im Pulk zu bergradeln...: Treffpunkt Mensa, 10.00 Uhr.

Gruß,
Christoph.


----------



## godshavedaqueen (13. November 2005)

genau so ist es - die strecke steht noch nicht genau fest, aber ic hhabe mir gedacht, man könnte vielleicht die grabentour bis nach nossen fahren und dann an der striegis wieder zurück. es werden so um die drei stunden oder vier. also bis dann


----------



## weisi (14. November 2005)

Hach, das klingt sehr verlockend, waaaaaaaah, aber ich sollte was für die Arbeit machen, waaaaaah, *hin- und hergerissen sein*    , naja, mal schaun, eventuell, wenn das Wetter nicht allzu ******* sein sollte, komme ich vielleicht auch mit.


----------



## Strolli (16. November 2005)

... na wo ward ihr den heut alle? mustet wohl den rausch ausschlafen oder habt ihr euch bei dem wetter nich vor die tür getraut?  

jaaa! wir waren heute morgen nämlich eine runde fahren. zwar nich wirklich lange (eine ganz reichliche stunde durch den stadtwald) dafür haben die ganzen omi's die waldi gassi geführt haben alle ziemlich lustig geschaut.  

und damit ihr uns das glaubt gibt's hier die beweisfotos. 







man beachte bitte die total fesche regenpelle von georg. 

so far.
frank


----------



## godshavedaqueen (18. November 2005)

wann isn der nächste termin zum fahren? ich war leider diese woche freitag verhindert - ist überhaupt noch was dieses jahr? sieht trübe draußen aus...


----------



## weisi (20. November 2005)

Naja, als ausgesprochener Schönwetterfahrer halte ich mich mit biken derzeit schön zurück. Is mir einfach zu feucht. Wenn es ein bißchen angefroren ist, können wir wieder drüber reden (gerne auch ne Schneetour, wenn´s denn endlich soweit ist). Lass uns mal von Woche zu Woche schauen, vielleicht ergibt sich ja nochmal ne Möglichkeit.


----------



## dioXxide (6. Dezember 2005)

Hab ich was verpasst? Studiere auch in Freiberg, wo wie und wann wird denn hier gefahren? Wäre sehr an näheren Infos interessiert, meistens bin ich nämlich allein unterwegs.

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weisi (8. Dezember 2005)

Da hast du wirklich was verpasst.    Seit diesem Semester gibt es sogar wieder eine MTB-Gruppe vom Uni-Sport aus. Die fahren immer donnerstags 14.00Uhr. Die Abtrünnigen (also die, die keinen Uni-Sport-Beitrag zahlen wollten) treffen sich immer freitags zur selben Uhrzeit. Gut, derzeit ist Matschwettter, deshalb ist das ganze erstmal im Winterschlaf versunken. Wenn es trocken und kalt (also der Boden gefroren), wollte ich aber eigentlich mal wieder ne Runde tüdeln.

Hm, ok, die Wettervorhersage sieht ganz gut aus, also wenn sich bis morgen mittag hier jemand meldet, dass er nachmittags gerne ne Runde drehen will, dann würde ich spontan zusagen. Also Aufruf an alle Mitleser hier, wenn ihr Bock habt, meldet euch. Uhrzeit wäre wie immer 14.00Uhr.


----------



## Priester (8. Dezember 2005)

weisi schrieb:
			
		

> Da hast du wirklich was verpasst.    Seit diesem Semester gibt es sogar wieder eine MTB-Gruppe vom Uni-Sport aus. Die fahren immer donnerstags 14.00Uhr. Die Abtrünnigen (also die, die keinen Uni-Sport-Beitrag zahlen wollten) treffen sich immer freitags zur selben Uhrzeit. Gut, derzeit ist Matschwettter, deshalb ist das ganze erstmal im Winterschlaf versunken. Wenn es trocken und kalt (also der Boden gefroren), wollte ich aber eigentlich mal wieder ne Runde tüdeln.
> 
> Hm, ok, die Wettervorhersage sieht ganz gut aus, also wenn sich bis morgen mittag hier jemand meldet, dass er nachmittags gerne ne Runde drehen will, dann würde ich spontan zusagen. Also Aufruf an alle Mitleser hier, wenn ihr Bock habt, meldet euch. Uhrzeit wäre wie immer 14.00Uhr.



Salve Carsten,

also morgen steht mir leider der Fußball im Weg, aber am WE würde ich mich dann auch wieder auf's Rad schwingen... sofern jemand mitkommen will...

Gruß,
christoph.


----------



## weisi (8. Dezember 2005)

, Wochenende wird nix, kann es mir nur morgen während eines Experiments mal erlauben, ne Runde zu drehen, WE muss ich dringend noch was für die DA schaffen


----------



## baumiks (9. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Christoph,

wie lange und wann wolltest du ungefähr fahren? Bin zwar nicht gerade schnell habe aber große Lust mal wieder zu fahren.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Priester (10. Dezember 2005)

baumiks schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Christoph,
> 
> wie lange und wann wolltest du ungefähr fahren? Bin zwar nicht gerade schnell habe aber große Lust mal wieder zu fahren.
> 
> Gruß Stephan



Salve Stephan,

eigentlich war ich ja schon wieder ganz froh, daß WE im Warmen zu verbringen, aber nun... also heut' wird's nichts mehr, dann morgen 10 Uhr (später geht bei mir nicht, ich hab' dann um 3 noch 'nen Termin) Treffpunkt auf'm Obermarkt vor dem Rathaus - Dauer des Trips: max. 3,5 Std. schön gemütlich...

Gruß,
Christoph.


----------



## baumiks (10. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Christoph,

war heute schon unterwegs. Hatte nix mehr gehört und das Wetter soll ja morgen auch schlechter werden. Morgen habe ich dann leider keine Zeit mehr.
Sorryyy

Trotzdem danke und noch ein schönes WE
Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dioXxide (11. Dezember 2005)

Also hier geht es mehr in die Touren und CC Richtung, oder? Gibts auch eine FR Gruppe? Wohl eher wieder nicht...


----------



## cyclerde (12. Dezember 2005)

weisi schrieb:
			
		

> Da hast du wirklich was verpasst.    Seit diesem Semester gibt es sogar wieder eine MTB-Gruppe vom Uni-Sport aus. Die fahren immer donnerstags 14.00Uhr. Die Abtrünnigen (also die, die keinen Uni-Sport-Beitrag zahlen wollten) treffen sich immer freitags zur selben Uhrzeit. Gut, derzeit ist Matschwettter, deshalb ist das ganze erstmal im Winterschlaf versunken. Wenn es trocken und kalt (also der Boden gefroren), wollte ich aber eigentlich mal wieder ne Runde tüdeln.
> 
> Hm, ok, die Wettervorhersage sieht ganz gut aus, also wenn sich bis morgen mittag hier jemand meldet, dass er nachmittags gerne ne Runde drehen will, dann würde ich spontan zusagen. Also Aufruf an alle Mitleser hier, wenn ihr Bock habt, meldet euch. Uhrzeit wäre wie immer 14.00Uhr.



Hallo alle zusammen,
da sich nur sehr wenige (zu wenige) für eine Beitragszahlung entschieden haben, wurde die MTB- Gruppe vom UNI- Sport aufgelöst und der trotzdem stattfindende private Treff immer Donnerstags ab 14:00 Uhr an der Mensa ist auch für nicht Beitragszahler geöffnet.

Also keine Scheu, ich freue mich wenn es noch ein paar mehr werden, die mitfahren.

Bis dann

Nils


----------



## godshavedaqueen (15. Dezember 2005)

...und wieder 15  für nichts ausgegeben


----------



## cyclerde (19. Dezember 2005)

godshavedaqueen schrieb:
			
		

> ...und wieder 15  für nichts ausgegeben


 Nicht ganz!

Diejenigen, die den Beitrag bezahlt haben, sind immer noch während des offiziellen Termins über die Uni unfallversichert.

Aber trotzdem vernünftig Fahren, ja


----------



## godshavedaqueen (20. Dezember 2005)

naja - bri dem wetter kann man irgendwie gar nicht fahren - bin mal ne halbe stunde durch die stadt gefahren und schon waren die ritzel hinten total zu. ich muss mir wohl ein getrieberad zulegen, damit sich die 15 euro auszahlen....


----------



## cyclerde (4. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

nach der Weihnachtsunterbrechung geht es morgen am Donnerstag, den 05.01, um 14 Uhr wieder weiter mit Mountainbiketouren. Treffpunkt ist wie immer die Mensa.

Bis dann

Nils


----------



## Padolomeus (21. März 2006)

Hej,

wie sieht es zur Zeit aus mit Treffen? Sind überhaupt noch welche da in FG oder seit ihr alle Wäsche waschen bei Mami 
 Gibt es ein Treffen am Freitag? Zum Straße fahren ist das Wetter ja grad gut genug, und so kalt ist es ja auch nicht mehr.

Pado


----------



## weisi (21. März 2006)

Iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiihh, Straße fahren . 

Hehe, prinzipiell könnten wir schon wieder was ankurbeln, doch der Winter macht dem Mountainbiken doch einen gehörigen Strich durch die Rechnung. Auf jeden Fall werden wir wohl dann im neuen Semester (bald ist es ja wieder soweit....) was anleiern. Lasst uns am besten hier im Forum Termine diskutieren.

 Diesen Freitag geht bei mir aber auf alle Fälle so oder so nicht, da ich heim zu Mami muss.


----------



## Moe (26. März 2006)

weisi schrieb:
			
		

> Diesen Freitag geht bei mir aber auf alle Fälle so oder so nicht, da ich heim zu Mami muss.



Deshalb muß ich dir auch auf die mailbox quasseln...


----------



## weisi (3. April 2006)

Nicht vergessen, morgen mittag um eins findet in der Mensa eine Besprechung statt, wann im Sommersemester immer gemeinsam gefahren werden soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyclerde (4. April 2006)

Hallo,

auf der konstituiernden Sitzung des Mountainbike- Treffs am Dienstag, 04.04, in der Freiberger Mensa wurde als wöchentlicher Termin der

Mittwoch, 16:00 Uhr vor der Mensa

beschlossen.

Die erste Tour findet gleich morgen am 05.04 statt.

Ich hoffe auf eine zahlreiche Teilnahme.

Nils


----------



## weisi (4. April 2006)

Wieviel Leute waren denn da? Genauso viele wie im Wintersemester? Würde mich ja nur freuen. Sorry, dass ich nicht da war, aber ich befinde mich grade in er Endphase meiner Diplomarbeit und da komme ich nur sehr spärlich zum biken. Aber ab Juni werde ich mich dann wohl regelmäßiger blicken lassen, vielleicht auch mal ab und zu schon vorher.


----------



## cyclerde (6. April 2006)

Beim Treffen am Dienstag zwecks Terminabsprache waren ca. 10 Interessierte gekommen.

Beim ersten Termin am Mittwoch waren es dann allerdings nur 5 Teilnehmer (eine Steigerung um einen Teilnehmer gegenüber dem Wintersemester)

man braucht also keine Angst haben dass man in einem zu großen Pulk fährt und es deshalb keinen Spaß mehr macht in der Gruppe zu fahren.

Also, wer will der komme Mittwochs um 16:00 auf den Mensavorplatz und fährt mit.

Nils


----------



## konastuff (12. April 2006)

Sraße oder Gelände?
Also rennradtauglich oder nicht?


----------



## dioXxide (17. April 2006)

Du fährst auch Rennrad?


----------



## konastuff (18. April 2006)

Hier in FG mach ich Konditionstaining und am WE gehts nach Wilthen. 
Am 10./11. Juni ist der MDC bei uns und da will man sich ja entsprechend zeigen.
Zusammenfassend: KONA Cowan DS MTB
                          FELT Mystic BMX
                          CORRATEC Rennrad


----------



## dioXxide (18. April 2006)

In Freiberg gibts auch ein paar Dirts, hab ich jetzt mal erfahren. Diesen Sommer werd ichs auch mal versuchen nach Wilthen zu schaffen, obwohls mit dem Nicolai wohl ein bissl übertrieben ist. Dirtbike hab ich in Dresden, da werd ichs mal mitbringen. Sag mal ist der Sebastian Hentsch noch aktiv in Wilthen beteiligt?


----------



## godshavedaqueen (20. April 2006)

gibt es hier noch irgendeine gruppe oder einzelne personen, die zu einem anderen termin fahren? waren nicht mal an nem dienstag gegen 1 n paar leute anner mensa?


----------



## Padolomeus (20. April 2006)

Hej,

also ich habe Mittwochs 18.00 Uhr nie Zeit! Ich finde 18.00 Uhr auch zu spät.

Ich fahre immer Dienstags und Mittwochs vor 15.00 Uhr und Freitag bis Sonntag.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyclerde (25. April 2006)

Hallo,

wie wäre es wenn wir morgen, am Mittwoch den 26.04 (16:00 an derr Mensa), mal wieder die Striegistaltour ausprobieren würden?

Ich hoffe, dass dort das Frühjahrhochwasser nicht so schlimm gewütet hat wie an der Grabentour.

Bis morgen

Nils


----------



## godshavedaqueen (25. April 2006)

bin mit Padolomeus die grabentour gefahren - die wurde wieder schön von dem gestrüpp und laub befreit - jedenfalls gröstenteils.....macht wieder dick spass - war ne goile tour
mfg

godshavedaqueen


----------



## dioXxide (27. April 2006)

Hey, in was für einer Stadt studiere ich nur? Ok, an die Unmassen an Nazis hier in Freiberg Friedeburg habe ich mich schon gewöhnt aber was heut passiert ist, hat mich echt umgehauen:

Hatte heut um sechs ein böses Erlebnis beim biken. Ich komme mit dem Bike in meiner Studenten WG an der Haustür an (ist ein 6-stöckiger Neubaublock). Da höre ich es laut schreien und sehe wie im Block gegenüber ein Typ im 6. Stock auf den Balkondächern wie Super Mario von Balkon zu Balkon springt (jedes mal 2m Abstand). Ich total entsetzt und denke ich träume, der springt laut schreiend über 5 Balkons, bis er den letzten erreicht und 20m ins Leere stürzt. Ich lasse das Bike fallen und in dem Moment rennt mein Mitbewohner und meine Freundin aus der Haustür, der das ganze aus dem Fenster gesehen hat und schrien mir zu das der Notarzt schon gerufen sei. Wir sind zu dem Typen hin um zu sehen ob wir da noch was tun können, er ist 1m neben eine Betontreppe durch ein Gebüsch gepeitscht, er war ansprechbar und atmete regelmässig, blutete aber wo man nur bluten konnte. Er lag ca. 5 Minuten in stabiler Seitenlage und ein Mädchen versuchte ihn durch reden bei Bewusstsein zu halten. Plötzlich sprang er auf, redete auf Englisch, es sei der letzte der Tage und seine Seele solle gerettet werden und drückte das Mädchen an die Wand. Es hatten drei Leute zu tun ihn von ihr weg zu kriegen, dann schrie er wie besessen um sich aber Gott sei dank kam der Rettungswagen. Ey, mir zittern jetzt noch die Beine, das zeigt wieder was Drogen anrichten können. Hätte nie gedacht das er noch aufstehen kann und dann steht er um sich schlagend, brüllend und blutend da und schreit auf Englisch irgendwelche Weltuntergangsprophezeiungen. Das Mädchen von dem wir ihn runter zerrten war total mit Blut bespuckt und rannte panisch duschen. Wir standen alle wie bedeppert da und wussten nicht was grad geschehen war. Das gehört zwar nicht zum biken aber ich kam ja grad davon. Mein Bike war am Ende auch noch da wo es fallen gelassen wurde. Sorry für einen bissl wirren Ausdruck aber das musste ich jetzt mal los werden und ich bin immernoch ziemlich durch den Wind.

Wenns wenigstens ein Nazi gewesen wäre aber es sah mir ganz nach einem Studenten aus, denn sein Englisch war recht gut, Alter würde auch passen. Traurig was Pilze oder Engelstrompete so anrichten können...


----------



## godshavedaqueen (27. April 2006)

ich hätte da noch was...

tut mir leid, is spät, aber das müsste man ja auch so mitbekommen haben


----------



## Bluebuster (2. Juni 2006)

Habe mich mal kurz angemeldet, um folgendes Angebot loszuwerden:

Am Sonntag 4.6.06 10Uhr fahre ich Richtung Freital durch den Tharandter Wald, Windberg, Poisenwald... und zurück nach Freiberg. Insgesamt ca. 90 km hauptsächlich Wald und Wiesenwege. Startpunkt ist (wie immer) neue Mensa. Sagt allen Bescheid (Mittwochsrunde - mir fehlen euer E-mail Adressen), umso mehr Leute mitkommen umso mehr Laune ist vorprogrammiert!

Schöne Grüße - Klaus


----------



## martn (3. Juni 2006)

90km isn ganz schöner kanten, was fürne mittwochsrunde meinst du? unisport?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## godshavedaqueen (3. Juni 2006)

alles klar, ich bin dabei. Stefan wird leider nicht mit kommen, Michael hat noch zu tun, frank weis noch nicht genau....

scheiß drauf, da wirds halt ne niedlich kleine gruppe. Ich nur noch total fertig von heimfahren und wieder zurück.

@martn:
ja, im prinzip meint er den unisport, aber dieses semester läuft das nicht mehr unter 'unisport', sondern es fahren einfach n paar leute, die lust und laune haben. das ist halt immer mittwochs 16 uhr anner neuen mensa...
sie mal zu, dass du mitkommst, wäre voll cool. klar, 90 km ist etwas viel, aber wir fahren immer recht gemäßigt - wenn es dich beruhigt, ich bin mitm dual-slalom-bike dabei und es geht auch. und das teil fährt echt mistig.....

Mfg
godshavedaqueen


----------



## martn (4. Juni 2006)

shit, hab beim wecker stellen überhaupt nich nachgedacht... aber dafür werd ich bei der mittwochsrunde bestimmt ma auftauchen. ihr könnt das ja auch ma im cielab.org posten, da könnte ma frischer wind rein.


----------



## godshavedaqueen (4. Juni 2006)

moin - schade, dass du nicht da warst - hast was verpasst. allerdings war es leicht kühl bei pause machen, aber wer macht sowas schon...

hier gibt es fotos von der pfingstsonntagtour


----------



## martn (4. Juni 2006)

jo, dasses recht kühl war habich gemerkt, wir waren denn später nochma richtung borsberg unterwegs.


----------



## Priester (6. Juni 2006)

godshavedaqueen schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber wir fahren immer recht gemäßigt...



Von wegen "Speedy George", (...der die letzten 20 Kilometer am Sonntag im "Voll(speed)rausch" gedroschen ist...), ich hab' ganz schön gekeucht... 

Hier mal noch ein paar Infos und Fotos zur Tour:





bzw. http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/12362

Da das Veröffentlichen von Kartenmaterial immer so 'ne Sache ist, hab' ich's mal lieber gelassen... (Kartendetails gibt's aber, sofern gewünscht, per Mail...)

Foto vom 12.5. an der Mensa...

http://www.freibergerleben.de/component/option,com_zoom/Itemid,53/page,view/catid,142/PageNo,3/key,23/hit,1/

Bis evtl. morgen,
Gruß,
Christoph.


----------



## martn (6. Juni 2006)

******* bin ich blöd/blind. jetz hab ich grad überlegt, wo dass bild vor der neuen mensa entstanden sein soll, bis ich ersma gerafft hab, dass ihr von freiberg redet. ich verwechsel das beim überfliegen immer mit freital und dachte deswegen neue mensa dresden... denn brauch ich auch nich fragen, ob ihr morgen fahrt, ^^


----------



## godshavedaqueen (7. Juni 2006)

sorry, doppelpost


----------



## godshavedaqueen (7. Juni 2006)

kannst gerne mit nach fg kommen - du wärst nicht der erste, der von dresden zu unserem treffen pilgert...

jeden mittwoch gegen 16 uhr

@pristor: das bild vor der mensa ist ja voll cool. erinnert von der pose her an die spice girls oder so .


----------



## weisi (7. Juni 2006)

Boah, ihr seid krank, knapp 90km mit nem Durchschnitt von 20km/h. Da brauche ich mich gar nicht erst mehr mit reinhängen, ich bin sowas von außer Form. Naja, Diplomarbeit ist passé, da schwinge ich mich nun wieder öfters aufs Rad (hoffe ich). Ist die Uhrzeit beim Wochentermin immer noch die gleiche, also Mittwoch, 16Uhr)? Dann komme ich nächste Woche vielleicht auch mal wieder mit.

Bis dahin


----------



## godshavedaqueen (7. Juni 2006)

hey, klar, das wäre voll cool. wir würden uns sehr über dich freuen - heute waren wie nach flöha unterwegs - wenigstens in die richtung - 50 km oder so und 800 hm. christoph, der 'priester' ist auch jetzt öfter mit...

MfG 
godshavedaqueen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moe (7. Juni 2006)

weisi schrieb:
			
		

> Boah, ihr seid krank, knapp 90km mit nem Durchschnitt von 20km/h. Da brauche ich mich gar nicht erst mehr mit reinhängen, ich bin sowas von außer Form. Naja, Diplomarbeit ist passé, da schwinge ich mich nun wieder öfters aufs Rad (hoffe ich). Ist die Uhrzeit beim Wochentermin immer noch die gleiche, also Mittwoch, 16Uhr)? Dann komme ich nächste Woche vielleicht auch mal wieder mit.
> 
> Bis dahin



Zeige ihnen doch einmal ein paat technische Touren. 20km/h Durchschnitt sind da nicht mehr drin.


----------



## godshavedaqueen (8. Juni 2006)

ja, das wäre cool, weisi, du hast doch so gute kenntnisse von der gegend hier - ich wäre eht stark an technischen touren interessiert.

cu mittwoch

MfG
godshavedaqueen


----------



## Moe (8. Juni 2006)

Überfordere den guten Weisi nicht. Nase und Handgelenk müssen heile bleiben  .


----------



## godshavedaqueen (8. Juni 2006)

ein insiderwitz - und ich verstehe den - juhuu


----------



## cyclerde (13. Juni 2006)

Hallo mal wieder,

nachdem ich letzte Woche verhindert war fahre ich morgen wieder mit.

Wie wäre es denn mal wieder mit der Striegistaltour?

Dann bis morgen 16:00 Uhr an der Mensa.

Nils


----------



## weisi (13. Juni 2006)

Wie es ausschaut, werde ich morgen wohl doch nicht mit von der Partie sein, da meine Gabel scheinbar langsam aber sicher den Geist aufgibt. Es ist ein Trauerspiel, naja, wenn sie es sich doch noch anders überlegt, bin ich dabei, ansonsten wünsche ich euch viel Spass.


----------



## Moe (13. Juni 2006)

Na ein Glück, daß ich nach FG komme. Basteln dann am WE oder nächste Woche deine Gabel. Werde auch ein oder zwei bikes mitbringen .


----------



## godshavedaqueen (13. Juni 2006)

und fahre mal mit, moe. hast du n bike zum touren?
oh man, das klingt ja herrisch...sry


----------



## Moe (14. Juni 2006)

Was issn herrisch? 
Mit'm billigen Trick fahre ich auch Touren. Ein bißchen spaßig mit technischem Anspruch sollte es schon sein. Eure über "20km/h im Durchschnitttouren" fahrt ihr lieber ohne mich  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## godshavedaqueen (14. Juni 2006)

bei der tour kam ich auch gerade noch hinterher - die zwie anderen sind begeistete rennradfahrer. sonst fahren wir echt gemäßigt
 und moe, du kannstja mal n paar bilder von deinen bikes reinstellen - würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## Moe (14. Juni 2006)

Falls ihr Lust auf eine schöne Strecke habt, dann laßt uns zu den Miriquidi-Trails fahren. ist ca. 30min von FG weg und bietet technisch als auch landschaftlich schöne Touren. Ich kann 2 oder 3 bikes mitnehmen. Bin ab morgen Nachmittag in FG.
Wir können auch für technisch nicht ganz Unbegabte (Rennradfahrer fallen da wohl raus) am Sa oder So nach Krupka. Hardtailshreddern macht da jede Menge Laune und das Bier kostet 50Cent .


----------



## godshavedaqueen (14. Juni 2006)

das we habe ich leider keine zeit, da muss ich zu ner silberhochzeit. aber falls ihr fahrt, viel spass.


----------



## Moe (14. Juni 2006)

Fr, Mo, Di, Mi, Do, Fr... sind noch einige Tage übrig . Naja muß mir wohl den Weisi krallen.


----------



## sax-r (14. Juni 2006)

Erstmal ein großes Hallo an alle!

Ich und weisi sind uns heute Nachmittag bzw. Abend begegnet und sind dann zusammen weiter gefahren. Den Singletrail den er mir gezeigt hat, boar hab ich nach wenigen 100m hinterhergehangen.  Er hat ne scheiß Kondition??
Aber ansonsten ne schöne kleine Ausfahrt.


----------



## weisi (15. Juni 2006)

Hi!
@sax-r:
Könntest du mir nochmal den Link geben, mit der Seite, die du gestern meintest? www.mtb-tv.at (die Seite hieß doch so, oder?) funzt net.

Grüße weisi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sax-r (16. Juni 2006)

@weisi: Die Adresse war:http://www.bike-tv.cc.
Unter Podcasts findest du die Sendungen.


----------



## Gordon P (20. Juni 2006)

Hallo Unibiker!
Ich komme aus  Berlin, bin aber bis Donnerstag noch in Freiberg bei einem Kumpel. Würde bei eurer Tour gerne mitmachen, wenn ihr morgen fahrt. Bitte gib  mal Meldung,wäre echt cool, weil ich hier sonst alleine fahren muss.


----------



## godshavedaqueen (21. Juni 2006)

also, heute 16 uhr anner neuen mensa. wär fein. cu


----------



## Gordon P (21. Juni 2006)

Sorry für das Hin und Her. Ich bin um 16 Uhr an der neuen Mensa.
Gruß Gordon P


----------



## Moe (21. Juni 2006)

Hallo Gordon P, wir kennen uns schon . Werde heute abend auch mit Weisi eine Runde touren.


----------



## godshavedaqueen (24. Juni 2006)

hat morgen irgendjemand bock ne tour zu machen. leider bin ich derzeit nicht so auf der höhe, möchte mich gern trotzdem betuen. von daher würde ich gerne eine kleine tour bis maximal 2 stunden drehen. hat jemand vorschläge für strecke und zeit? ich wäre sehr für eine leichte strecke, also stiegistalniveau.

Ich weis, ist recht kurzfristig, sry

MfG
godshavedaqueen


----------



## godshavedaqueen (25. Juni 2006)

gut, hat sich erledigt, es ist jetzt 22:09, bitte nicht mehr melden^^


----------



## godshavedaqueen (28. Juni 2006)

na leute? nix mehr los hier oder was?

Ich wollte nur mal eine rundmail öffentlich machen, vielleich hat ja jemand interesse::

Dresdenumrundung am Sonntag 2.7.2006
An einem Tag sämtliche Highlights, alle Trails zwischen Pirna und Meißen


Man könnte auch sagen "Die Mutter aller Touren".

Auf über 160km nehmen wir alles unter Stollen, was wir bislang für schön und fahrenswert gehalten haben.

Bislang haben wir die Tour drei Mal bis zum Ende gefahren.
Von Vornherein lässt sich sagen, dass die ganze Unternehmung sehr "selektiv" und bislang nicht mehr als drei Fahrer die ganze Schleife geschafft haben.
Das lag wohl daran, dass man jederzeit abbiegen konnte und nicht mehr als 15km bis in die heimatliche Badewanne ausrollen musste.

Wir denken für jeden ambitionierten Freizeitaktivisten eine schöne komplexe Herausforderung!

Das Tempo wird mäßig aber gleichmäßig ausfallen.

Ganz kurz einige Stationen:
Junge Heide
Dresdner Heide
Borsberggebiet nach Pirna
Barockpark Großsedlitz
Dohna
Borthen
Lockwitztal
Gebergrund
Windberg
Freital
Pesterwitz
Zschonergrund
Linkselbische Täler bis Meißen
Boselspitze


Start:
Sonntag 2.7.2006 um 7.45 Uhr Heidefriedhof (Bushaltestelle Linie 80)  Bike Point


also, priester und co, wie wärs?


----------



## weisi (28. Juni 2006)

Gerne, liebend gerne, zumal ich ja einen Teil schon kenne und weiß, wie geil es sich um DD rum biken lässt. Aber ich bin nicht da,    , also, wer auch immer dort mitfährt, dem wünsche ich viel Spass dabei.


----------



## godshavedaqueen (3. Juli 2006)

die streckenführung war einfach nur genial. die trails, himmlisch. zugegeben, ich war nach der hälfte schon total fertig, aber die stimmung war geil. auf jeden wurde rücksicht genommen (nicht ohne grund, in dresden scheinen nur rennfahrer zu sein...). 3000 höhenmeter waren angesetzt, 2500 haben wir gemacht.

kann nur eins sagen: die leute von dem bikepoint wissen, was sie tun, wie und wo die besten trails zu befahren sind und wie man kompetent berät.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moe (3. Juli 2006)

Klinke mich wieder aus und werde zum stillen Mitleser. Bin ab sofort wieder im blackforest und in den Alpen unterwegs  .


----------



## godshavedaqueen (8. Juli 2006)




----------



## Moe (9. Juli 2006)

Feines Wochenende


----------



## Padolomeus (5. August 2006)

Wie sieht es mit Ferienterminen aus??


Mittwochs?

Pado


----------



## cyclerde (7. August 2006)

Hallo an alle die noch in FG sind.

nachdem die heiße Phase meiner Doktorarbeit abgeschlossen ist und auch meine Gabel wieder repariert ist fahre ich wieder immer Mittwochs ab 16:00 Uhr an der Neuen Mensa bei den Mountainbiketouren rund um Freiberg mit.

Also wer noch da und dessen Fahrrad einsatzbereit ist kann gerne mitkommen.

Bis Mittwoch

Nils


----------



## godshavedaqueen (8. August 2006)

jop - ich werde da sein. hoffentlich ist das Wetter ok. 

@Padolomeus: Hast du sonst noch langeweile zum Fahren? vielleicht sogar heute noch mal ne runde?


godshavedaqueen


----------



## Padolomeus (8. August 2006)

Hej Gods....,

hätte ja nicht gedacht, dass hier noch welche da sind. Das Wetter sieht ja zur Zeit echt -mh- aus. Ab Mittwoch (9.8) bin ich leider bis Sonntag (13.8) verhindert, aber dann gerne mal wieder! 

Kennst du die 'Hohe Tour'?


Pado


----------



## godshavedaqueen (8. August 2006)

Hallo Pad:

Kann sein, dass wir die Tour schonmal gefahren sind, aber den Namen kenne ich nicht. Sag bescheid, wenn du kannst und lust hast - ich sollte jetzt eigentlich fast immer da sein. nur leider am kommenden Wochenende nicht.....


----------



## Bluebuster (12. August 2006)

Ich (Klaus) würde mich einer Tour anschließen. Ab Montag bin ich auch wieder in FG. - ´Muss mir noch den letzten Feinschliff für den Alpencross holen 
Grüße - Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## godshavedaqueen (16. August 2006)

heute 16 uhr ist doch wieder oder?
ich werde mal hinsehen, aber muss vorwarnen - bin zur zeit nicht so fit und habe shcon 80 km in den waden.


----------



## godshavedaqueen (22. August 2006)

hier ist ja gar nix mehr los. Wo seit ihr alle? Padolomeus, Weisi, Priester, Bluebuster und alle anderen. ich wäre an ne tour interessiert. muss auch nicht esonders lang sein. oder besonders kurz. Habt ihr alle ne Freundin oder was?


----------



## Padolomeus (22. August 2006)

Hej Gods,

ich hab zu Zeit leider sogar noch was viel besseres als ne Freundin:

ne nervige Studienarbeit samt Textpassagen-zerpflückender Betreuerin! 

Ab 4.09. bin ich etwas freier....


Pado


----------



## godshavedaqueen (22. August 2006)

na, ob das besser ist? ich weis nicht - noch nicht. und wenn doch, ich habe nur eine wundervolle freundin


----------



## Priester (22. August 2006)

Moin Georg, 

meld mich mal wieder zurück: bin leider unbeweibt , habe dafür nun aber wieder mehr Zeit (zumindest in der Woche ab 16.30 Uhr) und bin für Touren daher wieder zu haben...

Gruß,
Christoph.


----------



## weisi (23. August 2006)

Freundin habe ich, die lässt mir aber meine Freiheiten  . Mein Problem ist mein             Rad, welches mich nur noch ankotzt. Ich will das Teil verscherbeln und mir ein neues holen. Da ich höchstwahrscheinlich meinen phD in dieser wunderschönen Stadt (Achtung Ironie) machen werde, bin ich aber spätestens ab nächster Saison wieder voll mit dabei. Bis dahin bin ich hier nur stiller, und neidischer Mitleser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weisi (8. September 2006)

Mahlzeit!
Meinereiner hat sich nun doch endlich mal wieder auf seinen Bock geschwungen (auch wenn er immer noch nicht richtig funktioniert, aber das muss bis Weihnachten warten). Meine Runde hat mich ins Striegistal geführt, war wie immer sehr schön. Allerdings ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Sommerunwetter doch so ihre Schäden hinterlassen haben. Umgestürzte Bäume, kaputte Wege, Stege usw. 

Meine Idee war jetzt, an einem schönen Oktobertag (vorher hab ich wohl nicht die Zeit für) mal Säge, Axt, Hammer, Nägel, Klappspaten einzupacken und Trails in Schuss zu bringen. Hat jemand Interesse und Lust, mir dabei zu helfen? Würde mich jedenfalls freuen.

Achja, im Winter will ich auch endlich mal das Projekt Homepage MTB-Touren rund um Freiberg in Angriff nehmen. Wenn es Leute gibt, die sich dafür interessieren, mir dabei zu helfen, können sie sich ebenfalls gerne melden.


----------



## Joscha (8. September 2006)

@weisi

ich fange im oktober in freiberg an zu studieren, habe son gps, damit kann damit könnte man dan touren aufzeichen. naja helfe aufjedenfall gerne. 

freue mich schon da die ersten touren drehen zu können... wenn mich wer mitnimmt


----------



## weisi (9. September 2006)

Hi Joscha!
Na das klingt ja schon mal sehr gut, mein Prof hat zwar auch ein GPS, mit dem wir auch schon Touren aufgezeichnet haben, aber längst noch nicht alle. Über Hilfe bin ich immer dankbar.

Ich denke, zum Vorlesungsbeginn wird es auch wieder einen allgemeinen Aufruf zu unserer MTB-Gruppe geben, dann kannste dich da einfach mit ranhängen. Neue Leute sind immer willkommen. Der Aufruf wird wohl sowohl in der Uni (Mensa) und hier zu finden sein. Wie schaut es aus, Niels, bist du noch mit am Start?


----------



## godshavedaqueen (12. September 2006)

@joscha:
Wenn du shcon vor dem eigentlichen Studuienbeginn da sein solltest - also in den ersten Oktobertagen, würde ich gern mal ne Runde mit dir drehen.

@weisi:
die aufräumaktion hört sich ja richtig nach Arbeit an, aber ich würde trotzdem gern dabeisein. Wenn ich das nächste Mal von zuhause kömme (da fahr ich immer da lang) kann ich ja mal ne Säge mitnehmen und ein bissel was entfernen. (Wär ja mal ein Training - knapp 80 km mit ner Kettensäge aufm Rücken. Nö, warn Spass, son Fuchsschwanz ist ja nicht sperrig.
Und das von benannte Werkzeug...
-Der Klappspaten wird, denke ich nicht nötig sein.
-Dass aus der kleinen Brücke ein paar Querstreben rausgebrochen sind ist richtig, aber das wird man kaum mit ein paar Nägeln uns Hammer machen können, weil da einfach kaum oder nur morsches Holz herumliegt. Ich würde da eventuell nur ein brett nehmen und drübernageln.
- Die Axt finde ich - enschuldige bitte - auch nicht so sinnvoll, weil insgesammt etwa 3 oder 4 Baumstämme/Aste rumliegen - das sollte mitner Säge zu schaffen sein. So eine Achst ist ja sperrig ohne Ende.


----------



## weisi (12. September 2006)

Ahjo, eigentlich dachte ich, dass wir da gemeinsam mal losziehen und uns einen chilligen Nachmittag gönnen. Es soll nun nicht jeder in wilden Aktionismus verfallen, wie gesagt, lass uns einen Termin ausmachen, wann mal mehrere Zeit haben und dann lass uns gemeinsam ne Runde biken gehen, vielleicht können wir ja noch ein paar neue Trails freilegen, im Striegistal gibt es noch welche, die garantiert keiner kennt (ok, außer die Alteingesessenen), die müssten nur mal beräumt werden.

Achso, die Axt war nun nicht so gemeint, hat für mich nur zur allgemeinen Werkzeugaufzählung dazugehört ;-)


----------



## godshavedaqueen (12. September 2006)

oder so - bin mal gespannt darauf, andere Strecken im Strigistal zu fahren. Also Oktober dann...


----------



## Heelclicker (12. September 2006)

Hallo !

Also ich wäre auch dabei , braucht bloß Bescheid geben .
Wohne übrigens in der Nähe vom Striegistal .

Gruß Danny


----------



## Joscha (12. September 2006)

@godshavedaqueen

ich bin ab dem 1. oktober in freiberg. würd mich freuen wenn wir dan mal ne runde drehen. freu mich schon aufs neue "land" hehe


----------



## cyclerde (21. September 2006)

Hallo,

ist am 27.09 noch jemand in Freiberg. Ich würde wieder um 16:00 Uhr an der Mensa mit allen losfahren, die dann da sind.

Gestern war ich leider alleine (bin aber auch 5 Minuten zu spät gekommen, wart ihr da schon weg?).

Ich habe aber noch andere Mountainbiker getroffen, denen ich mich angeschlossen habe.

Also bis nächste Woche.

Nils


----------



## godshavedaqueen (21. September 2006)

Hi Nils. Ich trau mich es kaum zu sagen, aber du warst zu spät. Ich habe gedacht, dass keiner mehr kommt und du als frische Vater und baldiger Umzügler im Stress bist - da du ja sonst immer so pünktlich da warst. Bin gestern mit Klaus ein wenig in Richtung Burgberg an der Talsperre gekugelt. Wo bist du hingefahren? Achja, wir haben uns folgendes ausgemacht: Nächste Woche wollen wir uns schon 15 Uhr treffen, wegen des früheren Sonnenuntergangs und mal wieder ne längere Tour durch den Tharandter Wald machen. Wäre das bei dir ok?

@Josha:
Wenn ich in deine Gallerie sehe, läuft es mir kalt den Rücken runter - wird Zeit, das du her kommst, aber mit mir wirst du beim Fahren sicher einschlafen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyclerde (22. September 2006)

Hallo Georg,

das wollte ich sowieso irgendwann vorschlagen.

dann also ab jetzt immer Mittwochs um 15:00 Uhr an der Mensa.

Wenn das Semester wieder losgegangen ist muss man dann wieder einen Rundruf machen und bei einer konstituierenden Sitzung (Treffen aller Interesssierten) einen neuen Termin ausmachen.

Bis nächste Woche.

Nils


----------



## weisi (22. September 2006)

So, ich habe nun endlich meine letzten beiden Termine in meinem Studentenleben klar gemacht. Bis Ende Oktober bin ich damit noch beschäftigt, danach bin ich aber wieder mit dabei. Machst du auch hier einen Rundruf Nils? Damit ich ungefähr weiß, wann ich mich in der Mensa zu dem Treffen einfinden muss.


----------



## Joscha (22. September 2006)

Meine Gallery macht dir angst?

bist der erste von dem ich das höre!

achjo am 29. heißt es freiberg ich komme....


----------



## Padolomeus (24. September 2006)

Hej,

Gods. und ich haben heute ein Verbindung zwischen Grabentour (Bobritzsch) und dem Striegistal ausprobiert.
Auf der rund 75 km langen Runde gings über Connradsdorf ins Bobritschtal, anschließend die Grabentour bis Reinsberg. Von da aus bis zur Mündung der Bobritzsch in die Mulde beim Zollhaus und dort der Mulde auf der Ostseite folgen bis Nossen. Durch Nossen durch zur B101, dieser etwa 200 in Richtung FG folgen und auf den Feldweg bei den Windrädern abbiegen. Dieser führt zum Zellwald; am Waldrand den mittleren Waldweg nehmen und nach der Abfahrt rechts halten. Über eine kleine Brücke undscharf links parallel zur Eisenbahn. Den zweiten Bahnübergang nutzen und Waldautobahn - immer geradeaus - bis Berbersdorf folgen. Nach Berbersdorf rein, durch den Ort runter an die Striegis. Den Striegistalweg bis Wegefahrt abfahren und üner Kleinschirma nach FG.

War einer sehr, sehr schöne Runde. Jedoch bin ich in Bräunsdorf regelrecht eingebrochen 

Los Datos: 74,42 km in 3:38:40 h mit 20,75 Durchschnitt. Maxkm/h 54,9

Pado

P.S.: Kennt jemand eine Mountainbike taugliche Verbindung (Feldweg) von Wegefahrt nach FG??? Immer diese Straße ist doof!


----------



## godshavedaqueen (24. September 2006)

Es besteht die Idee, die Mittwochstour ab sofort auf 15 Uhr, also eine Stunde vorzuverlegen, da die Sonne immer früher die Biege macht. Übermorgen, also am 27.9. treffen wir uns deffinitiv in der 15ten Stunde. Es ist eine Tour von etwa 4 Stunden durch den Tharanter Wald vorgesehen. Also, Mittelpunkt Sachsen, B-Flügel, Kurort Hartha, Tharandt und wieder zurück. Wird fast alles Waldautobahn sein, also auch für Crosser geeignet.


----------



## weisi (25. September 2006)

@Georg:
4h Tharandter Wald und dann nur Waldautobahn? Ich bin enttäuscht . Bist du damals nicht mitgefahren, wo wir die Trails bis hin zur Talsperre Klingenberg abgeklappert sind? Hm, warte bis November, dann zeige ich dir die Trails im Tharandter Wald.

@Pado:
Trotz Einbruch einen Schnitt von >20km/h? Respekt. Die Runde ist aber super, wohl wahr, bin sie bislang nur einmal genau in entgegengesetzter Richtung gefahren (ich glaube, ich wüsste nicht mal mehr, wo der Einstieg zum Striegistal ist.
Von Wegefarth zurück nach FG gibt es leider nicht viel Möglichkeiten, zumindest habe ich selbst auch noch keine entdeckt (nicht mal Rene kennt da was), eventuell gibt es was über die Felder nach Kleinschirma, aber das müsste man mal abchecken.


----------



## Padolomeus (25. September 2006)

@ Weisi:

laut TK 25 Blatt 5045 'Freiberg West' gibt es einen Feldweg von Wegefahrt bis kurz vor Kleinschirma unten an dem Bach - unterhalb der Straße - entlang. Den hatte ich mir mal letzten Herbst ab Wegefahrt angeschaut: das ist nur ne Trekkerspur, die dann auf ner Kuhweide verendet. Aus der anderen Richtung gibt es einen richtigen Abzweig von der STraße runter zum Bach. Dieser wird aber bestimmt auch auf ner Weide enden. 

Ein Stück Straße muss man also immer fahren 

Grüße, Joe


----------



## godshavedaqueen (25. September 2006)

hey weisi. Ich freue mich, auch mal unter deine Herrschaft fahren zu dürfen - deine Streckenkenntnis war immer genial. Schon bei der Freitagsrunde letztes Semester hab ich mich sehr wohl gefühlt.
Und wegen den Waldautobahnen - es sind auch 'tricky' Stellen dabei. Ich habe aber an größtenteil leichte Strecken gedacht, da es eine längere Tour ist, also G1, oder wie man das nennt.
@pado: Ich werde die Strecke nochmal morgen mal mit Klaus abfahren, wenn sein bike mitmacht und sie mir richtig einprägen.

Es ist so geniales Wetter zur Zeit - morgen sind bei mir die Prüfungen vorbei - JUHUUUU!


----------



## Padolomeus (26. September 2006)

Du hast es gut! Ich hab noch soviel Stoff zu büffeln....  


Jup, präg dir die Strecke ein! Hier nochmal ein paar Stichpunkte:

Nossen > an der Brücke links den Berg rauf> Serpentinen> immer weiter geradeaus> oben auf dem Berg Linkskurve folgen (rechts liegt die Firedhofkapelle)> immer in Richtung Windräder > Feldweg > am Waldrand mittleren Waldweg> Abfahrt > unten rechts > kleine Brücke > scharf links > 2. Bahnübergang > Waldautobahn immer geradeaus > Autobahnzubringer > Richtung Autobahn> kurz vor Autobahnbrücke rechts .


Den Rest findestde!
Viel Spaß! Und viel Erfolg bei der Prüfung heute!! 

Pado


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## godshavedaqueen (26. September 2006)

Hihi, coole Sache, ich hoffe aber , das ist nicht nötig. Ich werde mal mein starre Stadtschalmpe dazu mißbrauch. ISt bei mir verwöhntem Kerl mal wieder nötig *g*.


----------



## Padolomeus (1. Oktober 2006)

Hej,

am 4.10. habe ich 15.00 Uhr - oh WUnder - Zeit für eine Tour!! Da is meine Diplomprüfung vorbei und es ist Zeit zum radeln! Wer fährt, wieviele, wohin??

Ic würde ja gerne mal in einer Gruppe Moutainbiken. Mehr als in zweier Paarungen war ich noch nie unterwegs.

Vorschläge?!

Grüße, Pado


----------



## godshavedaqueen (2. Oktober 2006)

hi PAdo!

Ich befürchte, wir sind wieder nur zu zweit oder dritt - es ist noch keiner da. Aber mal sehen, was sich machen lässt...


----------



## godshavedaqueen (10. Oktober 2006)

hi leute!

hat jemand am mittwoch zeit? Wie sieht es bei euch mit dem neuen Stundenplan aus? Ich würde einfach, wie normal, um 15 Uhr an der neuen Mensa eine tour starten. Falls diese Zeit jemadnen nicht mehr in den Kragen passt - ich bin für Änderungsvorschläge offen. Auch könnten wir wieder eine Freitagsrunde einführen, wie sie schonmal war um 13 Uhr an der Mensa. Eine weitere Möglichkeit bei mir wäre auch Dienstags gegen 16 Uhr.

Im Forum hier ist es recht ruhig geworden, ich hoffe, es besteht noch Interesse, auch wenn es jetzt langsam kühler wird...


----------



## Heelclicker (10. Oktober 2006)

Hallo !

Wie siehts denn mal mit Samstags oder Sonntags aus ?? In der Woche muss ich immer bis 4 arbeiten , das wird dann nix ... zumal es jetze leider immer eher Dunkel wird 

Gruß heelclicker


----------



## godshavedaqueen (10. Oktober 2006)

so, noch was extrem kurzfristiges - morgen vormittag 9:00 Uhr Freiberger Zeit Am Obermarkt starten wir ne kleine Tour - größtenteils Asphalt, aber mit netten Bergen.... Es werden etwa 2 Stunden - lassen sich aber auch etwas ausbauen

Die Tour morgen 15:00 Uhr bleibt aber auch bestehen - über die genaue Strecke kann ich noch nichts sagen.

http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=-2815424212958467556&q=freiberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Padolomeus (11. Oktober 2006)

Hej Gods,

tolles Video. Ich kann kaum genug davon bekommen....


...hallo Freiberg Glück Auf! Wir passen gut auf dich auf.... 


GENIAALL!


----------



## godshavedaqueen (11. Oktober 2006)

...und das bin ich garnicht - obwohl der Typ mir sehr ähnlich sieht....

Also, was haltet ihr von den Terminen? Was ist mit Freitag und eventuell Sonntag als Dauerhafte Termine und dafür Mttwoch zu streichen? Da haben nur wenige Leute Zeit, von daher lohnt es sich nicht...

Und wie gesagt, Dienstag 16 Uhr ist mir persönlich noch genehm...


----------



## Padolomeus (11. Oktober 2006)

Also Termine:

Mittwochs is schon nen bissl knapp mit der Zeit bei vielen. 
Freitags würde ich lassen.

Aber Sonntag? NEIN! Sonntag ist Sonntag. Dann lieber Mittwoch lassen. Oder Samstag > Sa is immer ok!

Grüße, Joe


P.S. Kann heute nicht, dafür aber Freitag/Samstag


----------



## Priester (11. Oktober 2006)

Salve,

oh Gott, das Video ist ja echt grausig, ich hoffe, ich träume davon nicht schlecht... Andererseits klingt's auch nicht schlimmer als sonstige Abartigkeiten der volkstüml. Musi...

Also ich wäre grundsätzlich auch für einen Freitagstermin, Startzeit 14 Uhr... und als Treffpunkt würde ich den Obermarkt favorisieren.

Gruß,
Christoph.


----------



## godshavedaqueen (11. Oktober 2006)

ok, also, diesen freitag 14 uhr? das klingt gut....

Können wir das als verbindlich auffassen?

Die nächste Tour ist in einer Stunde an der mensa.


----------



## slawek (12. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

am Wochenende bin ich immer bereit. 
Zeit egal. 
Wenn noch jemand am Samstag/Sonntag Lust hat, machen wir vielleicht einen Termin? 

Grüße
Slawek


----------



## weisi (12. Oktober 2006)

Den Christoph gibt es doch noch, schön zu wissen.  

@Video: Gott, zum Glück habe ich grad den Ton aus, das sieht mir schon nach Ohrenbluten aus.

Hm, prinzipiell bin ich für alles offen, ab November habe ich keinen großartigen Termindruck mehr und mein Radl sollte bis dahin auch wieder fit sein. Ob Freitag oder Dienstag, mir passt ab dann alles wieder (wobei ich Dienstag sicherlich wieder irgendwelche Seminare habe, Mittwoch allgemeines Geo-Kolloquium ist und Donnerstag noch phD-Kolleg, waah, ich darf nicht dran denken.


----------



## godshavedaqueen (12. Oktober 2006)

slawek schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> am Wochenende bin ich immer bereit.
> Zeit âegal.
> ...



Hi slawek

Wer bist du im real live? was fÃ¤hrst du gern fÃ¼r strecken?

Wir machen jetzt definitiv am Freitag ne Tour, also morgen um 14 uhr von der neuen mensa aus.
Am sonntag wird auch ne tour - jedoch etwas gemÃ¼tlicher, da der untergrund etwas heftiger wird. Ich sag jetzt einfach mal ne Zeit: 11 Uhr am Obermarkt
Also, slawek und heelkicker und alle anderen, die lust haben - je grÃ¶Ãer die runde, desto mehr spatzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Heelclicker (12. Oktober 2006)

Hallo !!

Na das ist doch mal ein Wort - ich bin dabei !
Sonntag 11 Uhr Obermarkt  

Bis Denne 
Danny aka HEELCLICKER


----------



## Priester (12. Oktober 2006)

weisi schrieb:


> Den Christoph gibt es doch noch, schön zu wissen.



Servus Carsten,

klar gibt's mich noch; freut mich, Dich dann bald wieder bei den Touren dabei zu wissen. Die Headshok, die bei Dir ja irgendwelche Probleme macht, läßt sich sicher wieder restaurieren - ich würde, da meine Erfahrungen in Chemnitz, Freital und Altenberg nicht die besten waren, Dir zum Service bei http://www.eighty-aid.com/index.php?id=2&L=0 raten. Ist zwar schweineteuer, aber dann auch korrekt instandgesetzt - was ich leider bei den anderen Läden nicht sagen kann, mußte da leider auch dazulernen ... - also wenn Du nähere Infos brauchen solltest, kannste Dich ja melden...


Sonntag bin ich dann auch dabei, werde aber wahrscheinlich aus terminlichen Gründen (schön, 'ne Ausrede zu haben) abkürzen müssen- daher wäre ich sehr dafür, den Sonntag in Zukunft früher zu starten, soll heißen 10.00 
Uhr (oder sogar 9.Uhr?).  Morgen wird's nichts, ab nächste Woche Freitag werd' ich mich regelmäßig blicken lassen.

Gruß,
Christoph.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slawek (13. Oktober 2006)

godshavedaqueen schrieb:


> Hi slawek
> 
> Wer bist du im real live? was fÃ¤hrst du gern fÃ¼r strecken?
> 
> ...



in der Woche bin ich leider bis ca. 18-19 Uhr an der Uni beschÃ¤ftigt. Es bleiben nur Abends und Wochenenden zum Biken.  Ich fahre das klasische XC (CC), die Strecken bis 80-100km sind kein Problem fÃ¼r mich. 

Am Sonntag bin ich dabei âvielleicht mit kleinem Kater, ich schaffe aber ein paar km ohne probleme 

GrÃ¼Ãe


----------



## Heelclicker (13. Oktober 2006)

OH OH 

80 bis 100 km schaff ich mit mein Eisenschwein nich ...
aber es soll ja ne ruhige Tour werden 

Gruß Heelclicker


----------



## Priester (15. Oktober 2006)

Salve allerseits,

nanu, was war denn heute los? War exakt 2 Minuten nach 11 am Obermarkt und keine Sau da - an der Mensa auch nicht!? Hattet Ihr alle heute keinen Ausgang oder war ich einfach zu spät? 

gruß,
Christoph.


----------



## Joscha (15. Oktober 2006)

oh hatten nicht mit noch jemanden gerechnet und sind dan um punkt 11 los 
...ups...


----------



## godshavedaqueen (16. Oktober 2006)

sorry, priester christoph - wir waren halt unkt 11 in richtung mensa gefahren, um heelklicker entgegenzukommen - und da haben wir dann auch nicht lange gewartet. 
Und Slawek und Joscha - mit euch zu fahrne macht echt spass - meine oberschenkel waren am platzen, also geiles Training

Diese Sonntagsrunde würde ich noch zeitlich etwas verändern wollen - schreibt mal bitte, ob euch 9 uhr oder 10 uhr besser in den kragen passen.


----------



## Priester (16. Oktober 2006)

Salve Joscha und Georg,

das war dann ein typisches Bsp. für "wer zu spät kommt, den bestraft die Leber" oder so... Es wird mir hoffentlich eine Lehre sein, das nächste mal pünktlich zu erscheinen. was Sonntag anbetrifft: ich wäre fü Startzeit 9 Uhr.

Gruß,
Christoph.


----------



## Joscha (16. Oktober 2006)

wah 9 uhr sonntags??? seit ihr wahnsinnig... da müsste ich ja um 8 uhr aufstehen... also ich finde 11 uhr ganz okay!

wiso den noch früher?


----------



## godshavedaqueen (16. Oktober 2006)

naja, das ganze hat den sinn, dass man danach noch genug zeit, um etwas für die geliebte uni zu machen.
Wegen mir könnten wir das ganze auf 10 Uhr verschieben.


----------



## godshavedaqueen (18. Oktober 2006)

[email protected]:

Heute sind wir - Stefan und ich - ne neue Tour abgefahren. Ich denke, die wird euch gefallen, da sieht man was von der schönen sächsistischen Natur. Diese Tour würden wir dann am Sonntag fahren.
Treffpunkt: Sonntag 10 Uhr auf dem Obermarkt. Die Tour wird etwa 4 Stunden und evtl noch ein paar Minuten lang - 87 km und etwas über 1000 hm. Leider ist auch ein wenig Asphalt dabei, das leben ist ja bekannlich hart...

Der nächste Termin ist planmäßig 14 Uhr an der neuen Mensa am Freitag. Tour steht noch nicht ganz fest, abr sicher um die zwei bis drei Stunden.

Damit das nicht mehr passiert, dass wir einen Mann zurücklassen, hier meine Nummer, falls es mal knapp wird: 01727971668 oder ne pm im Vorraus. In Zukunft werden wir evtl noch ein paar wenige Minuten warten, aber da es immer kühler wird....

bis dann
the very sächsi heavy biker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moe (19. Oktober 2006)

Carsten, wenn du magst, treffen wir uns am Sonntag am Oak Mountain und fahren den bumb-trail. Sehr gut gelungen finde ich.


----------



## slawek (19. Oktober 2006)

godshavedaqueen schrieb:


> [email protected]:
> 
> ...Treffpunkt: Sonntag 10 Uhr auf dem Obermarkt. Die Tour wird ....



10 Uhr klingt viel besser als die 9  
bis Sonntag


----------



## Priester (19. Oktober 2006)

Salve,

bin morgen und Sonntag auch dabei... mit meinem 9 Uhr Vorschlag konnte ich ja leider nicht voll punkten, hätte lieber 7.00 Uhr vorschlagen sollen, dann hätten alle gedacht: oh guter Kompromiss wäre 9.00 Uhr, da können wir ja alle wenigstens ausschlafen ...

Bis morgen,
Gruß,
Christoph.


----------



## weisi (20. Oktober 2006)

@God: 
Wo ging die Tour denn lang? Das Projekt Homepage steht ja immer noch in den Startlöchern und da bin ich für neue Touren immer offen. Ab November (wollen wir wetten, nach meiner Prüfung nächsten Mittwoch geht das Sauwetter los) würde ich die dann gerne mal mitfahren.

@Ralph:
Gerne, wie und wo treffen wir uns?


----------



## Moe (20. Oktober 2006)

Parkplatz North Head.


----------



## godshavedaqueen (20. Oktober 2006)

@weisi: die mittwochstour geht leider den Bach runter, weil da kaum jemand Zeit hat - von daher stehen jetzt erstmal drei andere Termine:

Dienstag 16 Uhr Neue Mensa nach Absprache
Freitag 14 Uhr Neue Mensa
Sonntag 10 Uhr OBERMARKT

Ich schreib mal, was uns Sonntag erwartet: Mittelpunkt Sachsens - Talsperre Klingenberg - Talsperre Malter - Tharand

hoffentlich hält das wetter einigermaßen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bluebuster (24. Oktober 2006)

HI an alle,

die letzte Wochenend-Runde war echt schön, speziell das Wetter hat sich ja noch einmal von der besten Seite gezeigt. Ganz einfach zu fahren war sie auch nicht, also großes Lob an alle die sich etwas schinden mussten am Ende...

Die Bilder werde ich noch versuchen hochzuladen, mal sehen ob ich das auf die Reihe bekomme.

Die nächsten Tage werden es bei mir höchstens kurze Ausritte, denn die Uni nervt.

Grüße an alle - Klaus


----------



## weisi (26. Oktober 2006)

So, Onkel Carsten hat endlich endlich sein Studium beendet. Am WE hole ich meinen alten Bock aus der Werkstatt (wo ich erstmal 140 Tacken für nen neuen Dämpfer berappen darf), danach geht es die Woche erstmal zu den Schwiegereltern, aber danach, ha danach geht es wieder los. Ich hoffe nur, das Wetter wird so einigermaßen durchhalten. Der erste Termin, wo ich mich wieder einklinken würde, wäre dann der 5.11., ich hoffe, da findet sich jemand, der einem alten eingerosteten Sack zeigen kann, was er alles verpasst hat im letzten Jahr.


----------



## godshavedaqueen (26. Oktober 2006)

soooo, das wetter sit ja mal genial - und dass um die jahreszeit!!

also, morgen 14 UHr anner Mensa - ich habe heute ne kleine Tour abgefahren - es werden um die zwei stunden zu fahren sein - etwas Gelände - etwa so, wie sonntag


----------



## Bluebuster (26. Oktober 2006)

Tja, bei mir wird es übers Wochenende nichts, da ich bei vielen Familienfeiern bin. Aber nächste Woche werde ich noch einmal den letzten Rest des Jahres auskosten, denn dann habe ich gaaaanz viiiiel Zeit!

Chiao, und viel Spaß!


----------



## weisi (4. November 2006)

Mahlzeit!
Wie schaut es nun mit biken aus? Der Wetterbericht sagt ja nix gutes voraus. Falls das Weter wider Erwartens sich doch bessert, bin ich morgen um 10 mal am Obermarkt.


----------



## phuber2002 (4. November 2006)

10 °C plus!! - is doch fast wie im Sommer....
würde Rennrad bevorzugen, bin aber erstmal um 10 auf dem Obermarkt


----------



## Moe (5. November 2006)

weisi schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> Wie schaut es nun mit biken aus? Der Wetterbericht sagt ja nix gutes voraus. Falls das Weter wider Erwartens sich doch bessert, bin ich morgen um 10 mal am Obermarkt.



Aehemm..
Tagsueber 20 Grad und Sonnenschein, was will man mehr?


----------



## godshavedaqueen (5. November 2006)

Hi Leute - ich war heute leider nicht da, um ne tour zu führen. Da ich über das Wochenende kein Internet hatte, habe ich nur die Leute benachrichten können, deren Telefonnummern ich habe. Alle anderen bitte ich um Entschuldigung. Bitte.

georg alias 'godshavedaqueen'


----------



## dioXxide (8. November 2006)

godshavedaqueen schrieb:


> so, noch was extrem kurzfristiges - morgen vormittag 9:00 Uhr Freiberger Zeit Am Obermarkt starten wir ne kleine Tour - größtenteils Asphalt, aber mit netten Bergen.... Es werden etwa 2 Stunden - lassen sich aber auch etwas ausbauen
> 
> Die Tour morgen 15:00 Uhr bleibt aber auch bestehen - über die genaue Strecke kann ich noch nichts sagen.
> 
> http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=-2815424212958467556&q=freiberg





Da steigt die Abneigung gegen dieses Kaff gleich nochmal um einige Stufen, danke...


----------



## godshavedaqueen (14. November 2006)

Hi Leute - morgen starten wir ne Tour um 11:30 Uhr an der neuen Mensa. Wolang und wohin weis ich noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weisi (14. November 2006)

Was isn das für ne Uhrzeit? Da brauche ich ja gar nicht in die Uni zu gehen. Hm, mal schaun, was hier heute noch an Arbeit anfällt, ansonsten bin ich wohl zum ersten Mal dieses Jahr dabei.


----------



## godshavedaqueen (23. November 2006)

Hey weise wo warst du?

Die nächste Tour ist wie immer am Freitag 13:30 Uhr an der neuen Mensa. Ich hab schon extraschönes Wetter bestellt.

Bis dann,

Georg


----------



## MadCyborg (23. November 2006)

*zwischenhäng*
kann ich da mitmachen?
wo gehts hin? wie lange/weit?
wie schwer?und in welche richtung gehts los?
hab bis 12:40 vorlesung und würd lieber erst noch ne runde nach hause vorher, was essen und so weiter. außerdem lass ich mein rad ungern an der uni...und müsste dann ja außerdem mein schloss mitschleppen. neenee, das will ich alles nich...


----------



## godshavedaqueen (23. November 2006)

hi MadCyborg. Wir müssen uns leider um die Zeit treffen, da es immer schneller dunkel wird.... Ich habe auch bis halb dreizehn uni.

MfG
georg


----------



## slawek (24. November 2006)

na ja.... Freitag ist ein super Tag zum biken... ich kann leider nicht 

ist jemand da, der am Wochenende noch eine kleine Tour mitfahren will?


----------



## Joscha (25. November 2006)

na es steht ja immer noch der termin sonntag 10 uhr am obermarkt


----------



## MadCyborg (25. November 2006)

ich bin am überlegen. wo solls den dann hingehen und wie lange/weit?
bin diesen sommer nicht übermäßig viel gefahren, dementsprechend mies ist die kondition gegnüber besseren tagen. aber 60km sind auf jeden fall drin. zu höhenmetern kann ich nix sagen...komme ausm flachland.

und wie komm ich von dresden am besten samt rad nach freiberg?


----------



## godshavedaqueen (25. November 2006)

mitm zug oder mitm auto. Morgen werden leider nur wenige Leute mitfahren, je nach Lust und Laune der Leute wird die Tour ausgewählt. Ich habe so an den Thatanter Wald gedacht....
Also morgen um Zehn.

MfG
georg


----------



## Priester (30. November 2006)

Moin Leute,

für den Freiberger Adventslauf, am Samstag dem 2. Dezember ab 15.30 Uhr, sucht der Veranstalter, der Hetzdorfer SV, 5 Biker, die die Läufer auf der Strecke begleiten. Wäre schön, wenn auch in diesem Jahr einige von Euch mit helfen könnten...

Die Kontaktdaten:
http://www.hetzdorfer-sv.de
hier finden sich alle relevanten Daten und die Streckenführung...

Kontaktmann:
Dominik Kern [email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## godshavedaqueen (2. Dezember 2006)

hi leute - ist ein wenig kurzfristig, aber am sonntag, also morgen kann ich keine runde führen, da wir übermorgen ne prüfung schreiben...

ich bitte um verständnis

mercy

der georg


----------



## freakshow (4. Dezember 2006)

salut tous le monde,

wie gehts euch in fg? wartet bestimmt schon auf den bevorstehenden wintereinbruch  

ich auch, denn das ist der einzige trost, den ich momentan hier in frankreich habe. konnte ja mein bike aufgrund von logistischen problemen nicht mitnehmen und musste schon 3 monate unter diesem tag-täglichen anblich der mich umgebenden alpenlandschaft leiden. aber das hat hoffentlich bald ein ende!!

...jungs stellt euer bike weg und springt aufs brett!
 

gruss
micha


----------



## godshavedaqueen (4. Dezember 2006)

hi leute - ich habe leider einen negativen nachtrag - am kommenden Freitag und sonntag bin ich nicht da. Da das Wetter sowieso nicht so gut werden soll, möchte ich mal ein Wochenende mit meiner Freundin verbringen - ich bitte um Verständniss.

Georg


----------



## Padolomeus (6. Dezember 2006)

Hej Christoph,

wo warst du beim Adventslauf? 
Ich kann die Teilnahme als Streckenfahrer echt jeden empfehlen. Mcht einen riesen Gaudi vor einem Haufen aufgestachelter Jogger durch die Stadt zu heizen und Rentner mit einer Trillerpfeife vor sich her zu scheuchen !!
 Pado


----------



## Priester (6. Dezember 2006)

Padolomeus schrieb:


> Hej Christoph,
> 
> wo warst du beim Adventslauf?
> Ich kann die Teilnahme als Streckenfahrer echt jeden empfehlen. Mcht einen riesen Gaudi vor einem Haufen aufgestachelter Jogger durch die Stadt zu heizen und Rentner mit einer Trillerpfeife vor sich her zu scheuchen !!
> Pado



Hallo Pado,

war leider verhindert. Freut mich, daß Du und Deine Mitstreiter geholfen habt. Ich habe letztes Jahr das Ende vom Feld vor mir hergetrieben und war froh, nicht schwitzen zu müssen...

Gruß,
Christoph.


----------



## godshavedaqueen (15. Dezember 2006)

hi leute - da heute bei schönstem wetter und temperaturen niemand zum treffpunkt gekommen ist geh ich mal davom aus, dass ihr euch für dieses jahr eingemottet habt. von daher nehme ich mir den Sonntag (nochmal) frei. Falls jemand Bock auf ne kleine Tour am nächsten Freitag bzw Sonntag hat, meldet euch.

schönes Wochenende....
Georg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## godshavedaqueen (18. Dezember 2006)

ääähm, ich habe mist geshcrieben - ich fahre am Freitag und am Weihnachtssonntag zuhause durch die walde und ihr sicher auch - also die Touren in Freiberg fallen (von meiner Seite) aus..

Schöne Weihnachten euch allen!!!


----------



## rasendenase (29. Dezember 2006)

Wichtige Nachricht!!!!!

Am 07.01.2007 findet in Auerbach die Deutsche Querfeldeinmeisterschaft statt und ein FREIBERGER will aufs Treppchen ;-)

Organisiert Euch und kommt dahin...


----------



## weisi (31. Dezember 2006)

Sag doch gleich, das du derjenige bist.... 

Ich will sehr gerne zu dem Rennen, nur wie? Hast du irgendwie nen Platz im Auto frei? Oder fährt Kasper selbst mit dem Auto und hat noch Platz? Hilfe.....


----------



## Bluebuster (3. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

es lebe der professionelle Radsport... 

Allen aber noch ein gutes neues Jahr!


----------



## godshavedaqueen (5. Januar 2007)

ich kann leider kein deutscher meister werden - bin krank. Von daher möchte ich um Verständnis bitten, wenn ich huete und am Sonntag keine Tour führen (konnte). is komisch - letztes Jahr war ich nicht einmal krank und dieses Jahr fängt gleich damit an....


MfG
georg


----------



## weisi (8. Januar 2007)

So, für alle, die es noch nicht mitbekommen haben, der uns hoffentlich noch allen gut bekannte Rene (Birkenfeld) hat gestern seinen ersten (mögen noch viele weitere folgen  ) Deutschen Meistertitel im Cross gewonnen. Einen herzlichen Glückwunsch nochmal von hier aus.

Achja, was haltet ihr davon, der Übersichtlichkeit halber für dieses Jahr einen neuen Thread aufzumachen?


----------



## MadCyborg (11. Januar 2007)

ist bestimmt ne gute idee. und rene war gestern auch in der sz im sportpanorama.


----------



## godshavedaqueen (23. Januar 2007)

Hi, Freunde der Sonne!

Ich möchte gern erstmal alle nächsten termine (Freitag und Sonntag) absagen. Die Prüfungen nehmen mich ganz schön in Anspruch.

Sry, leutz,

georg


----------



## Moe (27. Januar 2007)

Weisi, ich haette morgen oder Sonntag Zeit. Schlage untenstehende Strecke vor. Sonnenschein und warmes Wetter sind angekuendigt!


----------



## micha_b (1. Mai 2009)

...lang nichts mehr gelaufen hier im threat. das wird sich jetzt hoffentlich ändern. bin seit ein paar tagen wieder zurück in fg un wart darauf, mit meiner dipl.-arbeit anfangen zu können.
...wer von euch ist noch regelmäßig am biken? bevorzugt gelände, davon gibts hier ja reichlich 
...alternativ auch straße. 

und los gehts!

grüße, micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (2. Mai 2009)

ich... mtb. kannst mich ja im icq anschreiben. 192371207


----------



## Gorno (2. Mai 2009)

Ich bin auch immer gerne bereit für Tuoren rund um FG. Mich reizen allerdings die Bergauf-Passagen mehr als die Abfahrten. So 40 - 80 km sollten schon gefahren werden.

@micha_b: Schlag doch einfach mal nen Termin hier im Forum vor, klappt bestimmt.


----------



## Ma_St (2. Mai 2009)

Wenn mein Fully nächste Woche hoffentl. wieder i.O. ist, wäre ich bei einer Feierabend-Runde auch dabei.



Gorno schrieb:


> Ich bin auch immer gerne bereit für Tuoren rund um FG. Mich reizen allerdings die Bergauf-Passagen mehr als die Abfahrten. So 40 - 80 km sollten schon gefahren werden.



Geht mir im Prinzip ähnlich.... 
Wie viele Hm fährst du auf deinen Touren, wenn dich eher das Bergauf fahren reizt?


----------



## micha_b (2. Mai 2009)

...ja klasse, dass es in fg freiwillige gibt.

prinzipiell bin ich 4-5 x pro woche zum training in/um Fg unterwegs. momentan aber nur mit dem straßen-lrs. muss mir mal das HR vom mtb-lrs neu einspeichen lassen. hoff, dass ich das in den nächsten tagen hinbekomme.

...anstiege lassen sich sicherlich einbauen : )

unter der woche wäre mir eine morgentliche tour sehr lieb, sitz abernd meist bis ladenschluss in der bibo. aber ausnahmen sind kein ding : )

...wer von euch hat am mo interesse, zeit variabel. treffpunkt neue mensa.

gruß, micha


----------



## Gorno (3. Mai 2009)

Ma_St schrieb:


> Geht mir im Prinzip ähnlich....
> Wie viele Hm fährst du auf deinen Touren, wenn dich eher das Bergauf fahren reizt?



Puh, kann ich leider nich sagen, ich versuche einfach immer mehrere "längere" Berge mit einzubauen. Meist bin ich dabei im Muldental unterwegs, im Bereich zwischen der Quelle und Nossen. Durch die Steilheit des Muldentals findet man ja genügend Steigungen.


@micha_b: Laut Wetterbericht solls wohl vormittags regnen, deswegen wäre so 15 Uhr vielleicht ganz gut.


----------



## micha_b (4. Mai 2009)

...bei mir passts heut leider zeitlich nihct ganz. muss die ganze aktion auf mittwoch verschieben. 

hoff, dass ich heut meinen inet-zugang bekomme. dann kannst du mich bzgl absprache auch unter icq 193679874 erreichen.

gruß, micha


----------



## baumiks (12. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

ich werde mich am Donnerstag um 14 Uhr an der neuen Mensa mit jemanden zum biken treffen. Es wird eine gemütliche Runde, so 2-3 Stunden. Wer lust hat, kann sich uns ja gerne anschließen.

Glückauf, Stephan


----------



## Gorno (13. Mai 2009)

Das passt ganz gut, da bin ich dabei. Schon eine Vorstellung, wo es hingehen soll?


----------



## godshavedaqueen (13. Mai 2009)

donnerstag hab ich genau 14 uhr meine einzige vorlesung. könntet ihr bitte den Termin etwas verschieben? Wäre fein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baumiks (13. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

@ Georg: der Termin bleibt bei 14Uhr, sry. Ich hatte gedacht entweder Talsperre Lichtenberg (evtl. über Frauenstein) oder Tharandter Wald. Bin aber auch für gute ideen offen.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Joscha (20. Mai 2009)

Aufgrund des Feiertags morgen, würde ich gerne eine schöne MTB tour starten.

-start: ~8 Uhr, obermarkt
-strecke: lichtenberg, grenze, usw... also 100km und mehr
// im anhang habe ich eine Tour der letzen Woche hochgeladen, bis zur Grenze soll auch diese etwa so verlaufen
-dauer: tagestour halt
-tempo: moderat, haben ja den ganzen tag zeit
-sonstiges: schöne essenspause irgendwo auf dem Weg in Gaststätte oder ähnlichem. (Evtl Rücktour teilweise mit Bahn)

aso und natürlich nur wenns wetter "schön" ist 

falls wer Interesse hat, mal hier melden und dan sehen wir weiter...


----------



## Gorno (20. Mai 2009)

Klingt ganz gut Joscha, daran hab ich auf jeden Fall Interesse. Hab dir eine PN geschickt. 

Bis morgen 8 Uhr auf dem Obermarkt.


----------



## rudi-cdf (25. Mai 2009)

Morgen 14Uhr Mensa, ca.3h mit dem Rennrad, Grundlagentraining....wer lust hat ist bitte pünktlich da


----------



## dkc-live (26. Mai 2009)

jemand bock am samstag auf eine harz runde ~6-10 euro pro nase inkl fahrt. 1500 hm und 50-60 km. denk ich mal. achja allmountain aber alles mit der rennsemmel fahrbar


----------



## poefsen (10. Juni 2009)

Servus,

ich bin für ein langes Wochenende in Freiberg und würde gern im Zeitraum 12. - 14. Juni (bevorzugt 12. oder 13. Juni) eine Runde drehen. Hab den gesamten Freitag frei, bin da also nicht an den Feierabend gebunden. Die Wettervorhersage für das Wochenende ist super. Hat jemand Interesse?

Hintergrund:
Ich selbst komme ursprünglich aus Freiberg, arbeite derzeit aber in München - bin sozusagen auf Heimaturlaub. Ich hab ein All Mountain Fully im Gepäck und alles bis 2000 Höhenmeter würde ich mir zumuten   Einen Kombi habe ich auch am Start, also wenn sich nur eine Person findet können wir auch gern in die Sächsische Schweiz oder irgendwo anders in Sachsen fahren und ein paar Trails erforschen.

Freue mich auf Nachricht, einfach msg im board hier, oder an ICQ 68708737 

Grüße,
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaMatta (12. Juni 2009)

Ich fahre leider gerade dieses WE weg.Sonst wäre ich mitgefahren.


----------



## Padolomeus (28. September 2009)

Hej an alle in Freiberg gebliebenen,

Grüße vom Abtrünnigen aus Bayreuth. Ich komme am 2. Adventwochenende nach Freiberg. Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, sollte doch da eine Grabentourbefahrung oder ähnliches drin sein. Würde meinem Fully gern mal mein altes Revier zeigen.

Wer ist da und hat Bock? Georg? Christoph? Und all die anderen üblichen Verdächtigen!

Grüße,

Joe


----------



## micha_b (28. September 2009)

nüscht los hier - alle am pennen


----------



## micha_b (6. Oktober 2009)

...damned, was geht mit euch??? 

kann doch nicht sein, dass für die fg'er biker die saison schon beendet ist - also los, alle mal melden, die - solang es die wetterverhältnisse zulassen - gesteigertes interesse an ambitionierten geländeeinsätzen haben...!!

micha


----------



## DaMatta (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe schon Interesse, doch meine Gabel ist wegen einem Defekt beim Service. Ich hoffe die kommt bald wieder, ist immerhin schon 2 Wochen weg. Georg(heavy Biker), David(dkc-live) und Johannes würden bestimmt auch mitfahren.


----------



## micha_b (6. Oktober 2009)

...georg hab ich gestern zufällig im striegistal getroffen, wenn man sich so schon nicht sieht ^^ 
...mein bike war bzw. ist derzeit auch noch etwas baufällig, da ich meinne lrs auf der letzten transalp ziemlich missbraucht habe - aber die ablösung sollte demnächst eintreffen. 

...diese woche sieht zeitl schon ziemlich bescheiden aus. aber nächste wäre super - nat wetterabhängig - schau mal ob deine gabel bis dahin wieder zurück ist.

...bin nur selten im forum unterwegs - besser via studivz bzw. icq

193679874
micha b.

gruß, micha


----------



## godshavedaqueen (16. Oktober 2009)

Es wird sicher dieses Semester wieder einen Tourentermin geben.
Hätte auch dies woche schon ne rundmail rumgeschickt zur Terminfindung, aber bei dem Wetter warte ich noch die nächste Woche ab. Bei dem Wetter steht ja keiner auf 


heavy biker


----------



## godshavedaqueen (20. Oktober 2009)

Kommenden Montag, 13 uhr vor der neuen mensa tüfteln wir einen Termin aus. Wer Interesse hat, kommt rum...


----------



## dkc-live (23. Oktober 2009)

geht dann gleich von da ne tour aus. weil dann ess ich in bikeklamotten.


----------



## godshavedaqueen (23. Oktober 2009)

das war eigentlich nicht der plan. aber wir werden dann auch mit klamotten kommen, falls doch jemand gleich fahren will...

mfg, georg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (23. Oktober 2009)

ok ich auch. ich fahre auf jeden fall. johannes hat mir ne geile abfahrt gezeigt


----------



## Smerg (26. Oktober 2009)

hmm, die Terminfindung war ein bissl sinnlos für mich heut. 

Ich hätt gesteigertes Interesse jeden Donnerstag zu fahren!?!?!?
Hat dort jemand zufällig Zeit und Lust!!!!


----------



## dkc-live (26. Oktober 2009)

So Mädels.

Also ich schreib einfach mal wann ich Zeit hab. Ihr könnt mich auch einfach im ICQ adden. 
Die Nummer steht im Profil!

für Nightrides ist diese Lampe günstig und gut *klick*

Also ich habe Zeit

Montag:
Ab 1300
Dienstag:
Ab 1900 (Nightride)
Mittwoch:
Ab 1900 (Nightride)
Donnerstag:
Ab 1900 (Nightride)
Freitag:
Ab 1230 (gerade) Ab 1500 (ungerade)
Wochende:
Nach Vereinbarung 

Grüße David (schwarzes Cannondale)


----------



## Jan_GiantT3 (26. Oktober 2009)

Hallo @ All,

ich war leider heute net mit bei der Tour. 
Von den Zeiten her müsste man sich absprechen.

Ich könnte:

Do ab 16Uhr
FR ab 12 Uhr

nur in der geraden Woche: 
Mi ab 16 Uhr

Son Zentralentermin wie Do 16Uhr wäre vlt. günstig?!

Greetz Jan


----------



## scurfin (26. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
wegen der Terminfindung:
Ich könnte
Mo&Do ab 16 Uhr
Dienstag mittag wäre auch frei
und Freitags eben nur in der ungeraden
Für Nightrides bin auch zu haben  Ginge dann auch Mittwochs ab 20 Uhr
Wie siehts eig mit den Wochenenden aus? Weiß ja nich wie viele da immer nach Hause fahren..

Gruß Jonas


----------



## Jan_GiantT3 (26. Oktober 2009)

mh. Nightrids sind bei mir auch drin.

Mi abend wäre ok oder halt Do abend, so ab 19 Uhr!

nur muss ich mir noch warme sachen besorgen dafür^^

gruß


----------



## dkc-live (26. Oktober 2009)

addet mich einfach im icq ... wenn ich fahre und ihr seid on schick ich ne mail.

und zum termin, wartet doch erstmal bis ein paar zeiten gesammelt sind.

1400 am Freitag steht ja schon (Georg ist immer dabei)

Ich fahre ab jetzt jeden Montag 1300.


----------



## darkbiker90 (26. Oktober 2009)

Wäre auch an einer Donnerstags Tour interessiert. Kann weder Freitag noch Montag. Alle anderen Tage sind nachmittags zumindest jede 2. Woche frei. Kann aber eh erst sobald meine Gabel und Bremse repariert zurück sind...
EDIT: Bin auch die meisten Wochenenden da...


----------



## Silberkarausche (27. Oktober 2009)

Heyho, habe für die Zunft mit den schmaleren Reifen nen Thread im NAchbarforum aufgemacht :

http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=1390835#post1390835


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## os88 (27. Oktober 2009)

tach auch,
also montag 13uhr passt bei mir u freitag immer bzw in ungeraden wochen ab 12:30.

mfg daniel


----------



## Joscha (28. Oktober 2009)

montag 13uhr, sowie freitag 14 uhr hört sich gut an


----------



## JoeHaBe (28. Oktober 2009)

Hey. Ich würde zu folgenden Zeiten fahren können:
Mo 13-15.30
Di  13-15-30
Do 13- 17.30
Fr gerade den ganzen Tag und ungerade ab 13 Uhr

Joar..Gruß, joe


----------



## wriggler (28. Oktober 2009)

Hi alle zusammen, also Freitag passt mir auch ab 10 Uhr den ganzen Tag.... alles andere sieht eher schlecht aus  aber wochenende würde nach absprache auch laufen...

also bis Freitag dann...

Grüße, felix


----------



## dkc-live (28. Oktober 2009)

dann würd ich mal sagen, bis freitag


----------



## godshavedaqueen (28. Oktober 2009)

Sorry nochmal, dass die Runde am Montag für manche ohne Erfolg war.

So wie das hier aussieht, könnten wir ja donnerstag 13 uhr als zweiten termin festlegen, oder? Würde wich das lohnen? Wenn wir da im kleineren und evtl. sportlicherem Kreis sind könnten wir ach ein wenig zügiger fahren...

Wie viele wären denn interessiert am Donnerstag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeHaBe (28. Oktober 2009)

Hey, denke mal ich könnte für unsere WG(also 3 Mann sprechen), dass wir da Zeit hätten und mitfahren würden.
Der eine und ich waren Montags schon mit (Univega und Centurion als Räder), hoffe mal, dass wir dem _evtl. sportlicherem Kreis_ entsprechen.

Die Zeit mit 13uhr wäre allerdings etwas knapp, da is nich mehr viel mit Mittagessen..und morgen wollten wir auch selber fahren. Ich kann grade nich sagen, ob wir morgen schon bei euch mitfahren werden, meine Mitbewohner sind am arbeiten grade.

Gruß, joe


----------



## godshavedaqueen (28. Oktober 2009)

Morgen kann ich leider auch nich. Muss heim und bin freitag wieder da...
Wollte erstmal fragen, ob das geht.


----------



## Joscha (28. Oktober 2009)

ich bin weiterhin für montag und freitag 

aber ihr macht das schon (fahre eh nur wenn mir das wetter "passt" )


----------



## godshavedaqueen (28. Oktober 2009)

jap, das ist bekannt, joscha


----------



## darkbiker90 (29. Oktober 2009)

Wie bereits geschrieben wäre ich für nen Donnerstags-Termin  Bin auch sportlich unterwegs (so meist vorderes drittel beim Marathon).


----------



## dkc-live (29. Oktober 2009)

ich könnte donnerstag 1300 aber da sind wir immer schwimmen. also ich bin dann raus.


----------



## Smerg (29. Oktober 2009)

Wie gesagt, wäre Donnerstag dabei. 
Uhrzeit ist mir soweit da egal!!!

Fährt zufällig morgen jemand von FB nach DD mitm Rad!?
Kann sich über ICQ bei mir melden...


----------



## Jan_GiantT3 (29. Oktober 2009)

Hey, 
also Donnerstag würde mir auch passen. Zwar lieber 16uhr aber notfals auch mal 14 uhr!

13 uhr ist ziehmlich knapp, wenn dann 14 uhr!
oder was meinen die anderen?


----------



## darkbiker90 (29. Oktober 2009)

Na da könnten wir doch Donnerstags noch einen Termin machen. Machen wir einfach 14:00, da es 16:00 sonst im Herbst/Winter zwecks Dunkelheit schon recht knapp wird... Hab da aber 5 mal aller 2 Wochen Physik-Praktikum (ungerade Woche) ... aber ich hab eh immer aller 2 Wochen Dienstag-Donnerstag (Montag und Freitag immer -.-) Nachmittag was, also is Donnerstag auch mein Favorit. Was haltet ihr von dem Vorschlag?


----------



## wriggler (29. Oktober 2009)

ähhhh  langsam verlier ich hier den überblick... steht freitag nun fest auf 14 uhr oder nicht oder wieder doch?!   

aso sone kleine zusammenfassung oder son zwischenergebnis wäre glaube ich, der übersicht halber, auch garnicht mal so schlecht oder?

anonsten würde ich immer noch am freitag können 14 uhr... vorneweg wäre es vielleicht möglich 10 min noch zu warten bis wir losfahren? n kumpel kommt mitm zug aus chemnitz (ankungft 1406) und wüde dann gern gleich dazu stoßen....

haut rin 

felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkbiker90 (29. Oktober 2009)

Freitag 14:00 steht fest. 
Wir machen uns hier nur grad nen 2. Termin aus, für jene die Freitag nicht können.


----------



## Smerg (29. Oktober 2009)

jopp, Freitag 14 Uhr steht fest.
Soweit ich mit bekommen habe, hat die Freitaggruppe den Montag noch im Auge. Bzw. reden wir gerade wegen Donnerstag...

Ich halt mal fest für Donnerstag hätten Interesse:
Toti666, Jan_GiantT3, JoeHaBe(?),godshavedaqueen(?) und ich

So richtig!?

Denke mal mit der Zeit werden sich auch die Gruppen nach sportlichkeit kristallisieren. Nicht böse gemeind, aber ich finde es gut, wenn einer einem sagt: "Hier hör mal zu, du bist bissl Klotz am Bein, fahr lieber in der und der Gruppe mit." Wer weiß vielleicht muss es ja auch mir gesagt werden, weiß selber nicht, wie ich mich einschätzen kann -_-

Bzw. drückt mir mal die Daumen, dass ich kommende Woche endlich meine Fahrradklamotten bekommen


----------



## Jan_GiantT3 (29. Oktober 2009)

ja soweit richtig!!!!

mist, muss auch ncoh wegen bike klamotten gucken. fahrt ihr mit langer hose?

nochmal frage: diesen fr ist ja 14 uhr ne tour angesetz, wie lange gehtn die? kann ich da nach 1.5h auch aussteigen? pronlem nur, ich kenn mich drumherum in freiberg kaum aus!


----------



## godshavedaqueen (29. Oktober 2009)

also, morgen fahren wir etwa zwei stunden. ich dachte, an 
Muldenhütten - Tharandter Wald (Lips Tulian Felsen - Mittelpunkt Sachsens) - Naundorf - Conradsdorf - Freiberg (wir kommen über die Bergwerke rein).
Normalerweise schafft man das locker shcneller, aber ich denke, dass morgen auch einige mitfahren werden, die nicht ganz so fit sind. Von daher kann es auch an die drei Stunden dauern.

@Jan: Ich würd vorschlagen, du kommst auf jedem Fall mit. Entweder einer von den 'Eingefleischten' fährt mit dir heim, bzw. ich sag dir an geeignetewr Stelle, wie du fix heim kommst, oder du fährst notfalls den gleichen Weg zurück.

@alle: Morgen wird ne relativ einfache Tour mit ein paar fordernden Stellen:
- ein paar steile Anstiege (aber kurz)
- ein wenig Wurzeltrail ist auch dabei - sry, Joscha 

Bis dann


----------



## Jan_GiantT3 (29. Oktober 2009)

@godshavedaqueen. dankeschön 

na dann morgen 14 uhr anner mensa^^


----------



## godshavedaqueen (29. Oktober 2009)

Den nächsten einmaligen Termin hat Pit organisiert und der ist dann Sonntag 15 Uhr am Tivoli. Das wird kein Rennen, aber die Fahrer sind alle recht sportlich unterwegs. Es wird wahrscheinlich die Strigistour gefahren. Die angepeilte Länge weis ich noch nicht. 

Vormittag ist, wie gesagt, die Möglichkeit, mit dem RST Rennrad zu fahren. Die genaue Zeit finden wir noch raus, da die I-Seite von denen wohl doch nicht so zuverlässig ist.

Kette rechts,
Georg


----------



## Jan_GiantT3 (30. Oktober 2009)

Hallo @ All,

erstmal vielen Dank an Joshua (ich hoff ich schreib ihn richtig), der mir den Weg zurück gezeigt hat.

Im Allg. tolle Tour, ich bin persönlich schon gutes Stück über meiner Leistungsgrenze gewesen, würde aber echt gerne weiterhin mitfahren, halt nicht grad bei den Touren für die sportlicheren Fahrer.
Ansonsten hat es echt Spaß gemacht! 
Danke nochmal für den Helm, ich weiß garnicht wer das war der mir den Helm geliehen hat, vlt. liest er dies hier ja zufällig auch

Jedenfals für meine erste Tour war das ganze schon sehr sportlich^^

Und endlich hat mein Bike auch mal bissel Dreck gesehn

Na dann, schönen Abend noch!

Gruß Jan


----------



## Joscha (31. Oktober 2009)

zu morgen (sonntag) 15uhr, das ist schon wieder so verdammt spät^^

15uhr + 2-3h tour = 18 uhr -> dunkel = doof

ich würde wohl so gegen 12 uhr ne mtb runde starten, denke tharanter wald, relaxed waldautobahn surfen . falls wer mit will. kurz hier melden


----------



## dkc-live (1. November 2009)

mein helm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holl (3. November 2009)

hat jemand lust u zeit freitag vormittag mal ne runde zu drehen mit dem mtb.hab nachmittags(14 uhr) bei der allgemeinen runde leider immer vorlesung und alleine radeln bringt auf dauer auch keine punkte.meldet euch einfach mal.ich würde so um 10 vorschlagen.
mfg Carsten


----------



## phuber2002 (3. November 2009)

Salve Bürger,

hat jemand von euch einen 26" LF- Satz über, für nen kleinen Taler, muss nix besonderes sein, ist nur für die Stadtschlampe meiner Freundin...

tusen takk

hilsen

@1000WattMann: könnten Freitag bis Sonntag mal ein wenig Grundlage fahren


----------



## godshavedaqueen (3. November 2009)

Hehe - gestern fahren war geil. Wir waren nur zu zweit und wir sahen aus wie die Schweine

@holl: Freitag vormittag ist gut. Was stellstu dir vor bzgl. Länge, Technik?

@phuber: bin höchstwahrscheinlich das we nicht da - wenn, dann erst Sonntag nachmittag wieder.

achja - der RST scheint zZ immer 9:30 zu fahren. Zumindest letzten Sonntag war es so.


----------



## kirschebikes (3. November 2009)

hi,

steht der termin freitag 14 uhr noch? 
wohin solls den gehn am freitag?

bis denn!


----------



## holl (4. November 2009)

hey 
du bist doch georg der auf meine termin von freitag vormittag reagiert hat oder.
wenn dus bist hab ich schon von dir gehört das du in riesa in der gruppe von ronald weser u co mitgefahren bist.mit den fahr i au teilweise am we
also wie gesagt um 10 und zeit hät i bis 14 uhr.
strecke würd ich mich ganz nach dir richten.
wär cool wenns klappen würde.
mfg


----------



## Joscha (4. November 2009)

sollte das wetter diesen freitag stimmen könnte man ja mal richtung talsperre lichtenberg düsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## godshavedaqueen (4. November 2009)

Ja, der Termin am Freitag um 14 uhr steht noch. 

Da ich am Frietag ein weing mehr Zeit habe, lade ich alle interessierten vormittag 10 uhr zu ner tour ein. Und Joshce - gute Idee - Talsperre Lichtenberg fahren wir. 
Zut Strecke: Muss ich mal noch abfahren, kann sein, dass wir stellenweise tragen müssen. Kann ich jetzt noch nicht sagen. Länge bei sportlichem Fahren etwa 3 Stunden. Ansonsten leider verhältnismäßig viel Straße, aber dafür am ende ein toller Ausblick.

Georg


----------



## godshavedaqueen (4. November 2009)

Morgen abend nightride. ICh weis, ist sehr kurzfristig.

Treffen 19 Uhr an der Post. Tour wird zwar zur hälfe Asphalt/Feldweg, aber die andere Hälfte ist technisch. Es geht zum Mittelpunkt Sachsens, also in den Tharandter Wald. Länge bei zügigem Fahren etwa 2-2,5 Stunden.

Wer kann, bis dann.


----------



## wriggler (5. November 2009)

Jo Freitag würde ich dann auch um 10uhr mitkommen, da ich so spätestens 15uhr wieder heeme sein muss....

also is dann treff wie immer mensa um 10 ok?

greetz felix


----------



## godshavedaqueen (5. November 2009)

hab ich ganz vergessen, ja


----------



## scurfin (6. November 2009)

*gelöscht*
war zu doof zum lesen ^^


----------



## darkbiker90 (7. November 2009)

Ich starte morgen 14:00 eine Tour. Länge wird denke ich mal so ca. 1,5 bis 2 Stunden. Tempo wird sportlich moderat, also nicht zu schnell. Sollte jemand interessiert sein, kann man die Startzeit auch noch verschieben. Kenne mich hier leider bisher kaum aus, kann also noch nicht sagen, wo es hingeht. Wird wohl mehr ein Umschauen in der Umgebung werden, als ne Tour mit bestimmten Ziel, es sei denn es kommt jemand mit der sich auskennt... Wer mitkommen will ist bitte 14:00 pünktlich an der Mensa.


----------



## kirschebikes (8. November 2009)

hi,

mir ist für morgen leider was wichtiges dazwischen gekommen! ich hab aber eine bitte können wir nicht montags schon 13 uhr starten?

ich denke das betrifft auch noch andere die montag 16 uhr noch ne lehrveranstaltung haben und nicht nur mich! 

also bis demnächst


----------



## godshavedaqueen (9. November 2009)

Wir werden huete wie gehabt, 14 uhr, fahren. Bei der Gelegenheit klären wir ab, dass wir ab nächster Woche 13 uhr starten. 

Bis denne,
Georg


----------



## elcorto (12. November 2009)

Moin

  Hier der Steve (schwarzes Cube Acid). Hatte letzten Fr keine Zeit, da wollt ich mal fragen wo es denn morgen hingehen soll und wie lang?


----------



## DaMatta (12. November 2009)

ich wäre morgen auch dabei,gehts wider 14 uhr los vor der mensa?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## godshavedaqueen (12. November 2009)

ja. wohin es geht weis ihc noch nicht, aber es wird wohl unter zwei stunden bleiben


----------



## Bikerocker (14. November 2009)

Hallo Leute, hier ist Georg,

Morgen brechen wir zu einer etwas längeren Tour um 12 Uhr an der Mensa auf. Sie wird etwa 4 Stunden dauern und die Grabentour bis Nossen und die Striegistour rückzu umfassen. Die Geschwindigkeit wird zügig, aber zur Sicherheit bitte ich alle, die ne Lampe haben, die auch dran zu machen.

Die Strecke wird zu zu etwa 20 % aus Asphaltstraße bestehen (lässt sich nicht vermeiden) und der Rest wird schneller Waldweg mit ein paar kleinen technischen Stellen sein.

Also dann, bis morgen,

Georg


----------



## Joscha (17. November 2009)

~erledigt


----------



## DaMatta (19. November 2009)

Morgen wider 14 uhr vor der mensa?


----------



## godshavedaqueen (20. November 2009)

Freitag 14 uhr und montags 13 uhr, ja.


----------



## godshavedaqueen (20. November 2009)

Hallo Freunde des Geländeradsports,

am Sonntag fahren wir mal wieder eine etwas größere Runde. Es soll um 12 uhr an der Mensa losgehen und etwa 4 stunden dauern. Die Fahrt wird wie letzten Sonntag recht sportlich und zügig aber dennoch bitte ich alle, falls vorhanden für die letzten km ne Lampe ranzupappen.

bis dann,

Georg


----------



## holl (24. November 2009)

hallo an alle freunde des radsports
also ich hätte lust und laune am mittwoch nachmittag (ca um 1) ne sportliche runde zu drehen(round about 3 std) strecke ist mir eig egal würde mich da ganz nach euch richten.viell hat ja jemand bock sich bissl einzusaun.
mfg Carsten


----------



## godshavedaqueen (26. November 2009)

gestern hatte ich keine zeit. Sag mal, sind die bikes in deiner gallerie alle deine? krass...


----------



## Padolomeus (4. Dezember 2009)

Hej an Alle,

ich komme das Wochenende auf einen Kurzbesuch in die alte Heimat vorbei. Das Wetter soll zwar kalt, aber trocken bleiben. Wer hat Lsut und Zeit mit mir eine Runde zu drehen. Bringe extra mein Fully mit.
Start kurz nach zwölf neue Mensa (vorher kann ich nicht, komme direkt vom Zug;-))

Jonny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## godshavedaqueen (6. Dezember 2009)

hey Jonny, das hättest du etwas früher schreiben müssen. Wann biste das nächste Mal da?


----------



## Padolomeus (7. Dezember 2009)

Mhhh....Ende September hab ich hier schon gepostet, dass ich am 5.12. in FG bin. Nun ja...egal.

War ein lang geplanter Kurzbesuch in Freiberg - sind heute erst wieder daheim angekommen. Ich selbst bin dann am Samstag die Grabentour mit meinem Fully abgefahren, um mal zu sehen wie die alten Touren damit so gehen.
Das nächte mal bin ich erst frühestens Pfingsten wieder in Freiberg. Dann aber zu einer Hochzeit, mit eigenem Kind und schlimmsten Falls ohne Rad 

Grüße an alle,

Joe


----------



## Ganyon6 (7. Januar 2010)

Gruß an alle, 

wie sieht es denn eigentlich mit kleinen Touren aus?
Ist der Treff wegen Schnee jetz eingestellt oder kann ich morgen vor der Mensa warten. ( 8.Jan.)

MfG
DerNeue


----------



## godshavedaqueen (8. Januar 2010)

Sry, hatte mich nicht gemeldet und erst gerade eine Rundmail geschickt (und wie wird wohl erst morgen ankommen).
Ich hatte einen Unfall. Nix allzu schlimmes passiert, aber bin wohl erstmal ausser Gefecht gesetzt.
David hat sich als Tourenführer angeboten, allerdings fehlt ihm wohl noch etwas an Ausrüstung für den Schnee.

MfG,

Georg


----------



## Glitscher (21. Januar 2010)

moin, bin neu hier und wollt ma fragen wann und ob sich hier ma wieder leute für ne runde finden...

grüße


----------



## schwazzemaggus (22. Januar 2010)

Tach allerseits. 
Bin zwar bislang eher 'on-road' unterwegs, aber weil mich das hier 
http://sites.google.com/site/isrend2end/
so ungemein fasziniert muß ich mich demnächt endlich mal aufraffen und mir einen 
Radl mit Stollen zulegen (und kann dann auch mal bei Euch mitmachen).
Hat wer von Euch zufällig grad eins zu verkaufen? - Hardtail,
gerne nicht mehr ganz so neues Modell und ohne Scheibenbremsen (was machste' in der Negev, wenn Dir der Ölschlauch reißt...). 
Suche auch noch Mitstreiter. Losgehen solls so ab mitte März. 

Cheers

Maggus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (22. Februar 2010)

morgen 13 uhr mensa ? wer ist dabei
?


----------



## schwazzemaggus (23. Februar 2010)

dkc-live schrieb:


> morgen 13 uhr mensa ? wer ist dabei
> ?


Hm, das kann ja eine schöne Schlammschlacht werden. Wenn ich bis dahin 
meine Schutzbleche aufgezogen bekommen hab, bin ich denke ich dabei.


----------



## dkc-live (23. Februar 2010)

sagst du nochmal bescheid. sonst muss ich nicht den umweg über die mensa nehmen.


----------



## schwazzemaggus (23. Februar 2010)

sag mir einfach wo ich hinkommen soll. 0163 698 2326


----------



## dkc-live (28. Februar 2010)

1530 mensa heut. is zwar kurzfristig aber mal schauen XD


----------



## Ferkelmann (2. März 2010)

Moin die Herrschaften,
bin über Ostern mal wieder im sächsischen. Dieses Mal mit Radl 
Hier irgendwas geplant Richtung anspruchsvollerer AM oder einer Endurotour? Samstag bin ich allerdings wegen einer Familienfeier ausgebucht, geht also nur Freitag oder Montag.
Cheers, das Ferkel.


----------



## dkc-live (5. März 2010)

1530 mensa heute


----------



## schwazzemaggus (5. März 2010)

dkc-live schrieb:


> 1530 mensa heute



jepp


----------



## dkc-live (7. März 2010)

1530 mensa heute


----------



## schwazzemaggus (7. März 2010)

dkc-live schrieb:


> 1530 mensa heute




Sorry  ich denke ich schmeiß mich in Kürze lieber mal auf mein Rennrad und drehe eine Runde für meine Ausdauer auf der Straße. In meinem Urlaub stehen ein paar "long distance rides" an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geblubb (7. März 2010)

dkc-live schrieb:


> 1530 mensa heute



dabei 



schwazzemaggus schrieb:


> Sorry  ich denke ich schmeiß mich in Kürze lieber mal auf mein Rennrad und drehe eine Runde für meine Ausdauer auf der Straße. In meinem Urlaub stehen ein paar "long distance rides" an.



rennrad bei teilweise glatten straßen? ziemlich gewagt^^


----------



## Glitscher (9. März 2010)

moin, 

einige von euch kennen sich ja hier und der näheren umgebung recht gut aus. wollt daher ma fragen, ob vlt jemand einige (inoffizielle) dirt spots kennt oder zumindest einzelne spots an denen sich zumindest einzelne nette jumps befinden mit denen man sich n bissl die zeit vertreiben kann;-)

grüße


----------



## geblubb (11. März 2010)

sooo. freitag, 13:00uhr aufm mensavorplatz.


----------



## dkc-live (12. März 2010)

lösch die gps file mal bitte wieder.


----------



## geblubb (12. März 2010)

geblubb schrieb:


> sooo. freitag, 13:00uhr aufm mensavorplatz.



mal schauen ob jemand da is ...


war niemand da^^


----------



## wriggler (5. April 2010)

Hei,

ich wollte mal fragen ob jemand ne ahnung hat ob es in freiberg bzw um freiberg eine dirt strecke gibt bzw die möglichkeit n bissl dirt zu fahren?

wie sieht es eigentlich aus mit freitagstouren?? gehn die wieder los oder wie schaut das aus??

grüße

Felix


----------



## dkc-live (7. April 2010)

Ab nächster Woche Dienstag 1800 und Freitag 1300. Ich schick eine Rundmail das Wochenende.


----------



## Glitscher (12. April 2010)

also morgen 18:00 uhr an der mensa`? wo soll es denn hin/-lang gehen? gibts da schon ideen? und wie siehts mit den konditionellen anforderungen aus;-)

grüße


----------



## phuber2002 (12. April 2010)

Servus,

hat jemand Interesse zum Sympatex Bike Festival (30.04. - 02.05.2010
Riva del Garda) zu fahren???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Glitscher (13. April 2010)

phuber2002 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> hat jemand Interesse zum Sympatex Bike Festival (30.04. - 02.05.2010
> Riva del Garda) zu fahren???



was mich angeht, sry, kein geld;-(

andere frage: hat jemand zeit und lust am Sonntag zu fahrn? hät lust auf ne längere runde um ma zu wissen wo ich kondi-mäßig stehe. interessant fänd ichs wenn jemand dabei wär der die grabentour-Zellwald-strigistaltour kennt.
freitag passt bei mir nämlich wegen vorlesung leider nicht.
grüße


----------



## Joscha (13. April 2010)

jo wenns wetter passt würd ich wohl am we ne runde mit drehen, über distanz und strecke müsste man dan mal schauen.


----------



## darkbiker90 (13. April 2010)

Am Wochenende wäre ich auch mit dabei, wenns dazu kommt. Die Strecke kenne ich zwar, werd mich da aber wohl nicht mehr langfinden da ich die letztes mal nur mitgefahren bin. Zeit und Tag ist mir soweit eigentlich egal, schlagt einfach was vor... Mfg Toni


----------



## dkc-live (14. April 2010)

also mädels. wenn jemand lust auf eine ganztagestour im harz hat! bitte melden. das wird ne schöne mtb tour, nicht so ein waldweggeschwucke


----------



## darkbiker90 (14. April 2010)

Wie schon bei der Tour gestern erwähnt, ich wär dabei wenns nich grad das WE vom 24./25. 4. ist, da bin ich schon am 25. in Bad Harzburg zum Marathon.


----------



## darkbiker90 (16. April 2010)

Wie schauts denn nun aus mit der Tour am Wochenende? Ich würde die morgen Nachmittag angehen wollen. Zur Not hab ich auch Rad/Wander-Karten da,  mit denen sollten wir die Strecke auf alle Fälle finden. Letztes Mal hatten wir für die Runde Grabentour-Nossen-Zellwald-Strigistour ca. 4h gebraucht. Also würde ich vorschlagen dass wir zwischen 2 und 3 losfahren, da haben wir dicke Zeit bis es dunkel wird. gebt mal ein Feedback...

Ach übrigens: Morgen sowie übermorgen ist schönes Wetter angesagt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Glitscher (16. April 2010)

re;-)

also ich wär dabei. wenns zur wahl steht wär ich für um 3. treff is mensa?

grüße


----------



## darkbiker90 (16. April 2010)

Also um drei morgen an der Mensa, abgemacht. Für alle die mitfahren wollen: Die Tour geht ca. 4h und ist irgendwas bei 70 km lang.


----------



## Joscha (16. April 2010)

dan lasst 14 Uhr starten, treffpunkt am obermarkt. 

was die strecke angeht etwas kenn ich mich auch aus, mein problem is eher den einstieg zufinden^^, aber wenn man erstmal unterwegs ist kommts ja oft von selbst wos dan lang geht.

edit: 15uhr is zu spät finde ich^^, aber okay mensa ist auch okay


----------



## darkbiker90 (16. April 2010)

Dann machen wir halt 14:00 es sei denn bei Glitscher (Franz?) hat was dagegen mir ist es relativ egal, hab den ganzen Tag Zeit... Mensa wär mir aber schon ganz lieb...


----------



## Glitscher (16. April 2010)

Toti666 schrieb:


> Dann machen wir halt 14:00 es sei denn bei Glitscher (Franz?) hat was dagegen mir ist es relativ egal, hab den ganzen Tag Zeit... Mensa wär mir aber schon ganz lieb...



ne, nich frank;-) luki. war bisher noch nich dabei, weils bei mir termin mäßig immer iwie nich gepasst hat.

ok, 14.00 anner mensa, hab ich da jetzt richtig kombiniert?
was den "einstieg" angeht, also wo de grabentour losgeht weiß ich, und wo´s von falkenberg aus die bobritzsch langgeht hab ich inzwischen auch rausbekommen.

der zellwald is das wo ich mich bis jetzt noch nicht "rangetraut" hab.


----------



## darkbiker90 (16. April 2010)

Jup, 14:00 Mensa. In den Zellwald kommen hinter Nossen rein, das ist kein Problem, alles weitere schauen wir einfach morgen vor Ort, ich nehm meine Karten mit. Also dann bis morgen.


----------



## Ma_St (17. April 2010)

Hi, ich würd mich morgen gern eurer Tour anschließen.

Ich kenn die Strecke ganz gut, nur im Nonnenwald bin ich mir net ganz sicher, wo man genau lang muss. Aber da muss halt mal die Karte her. Aber die interessanten Streckenabschnitte Grabentour und Striegistal finden wir auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Bavragor (17. April 2010)

Hi!
Könntet ihr mit nach eurer Tour heute vielleicht ne kleine Wegbeschreibung geben? Mich würde auch der von Fg nach Krummhennersdorf interresieren(über die Reiche Zeche und dann an der Mulde lang oder über Gewerbegebiet Halsbrücke oder...)


----------



## darkbiker90 (17. April 2010)

Genau diesen Weg kommen wir lang und von Krummhennersdorf aus fahren wir dann die Grabentour. Dann über den Siebenlehener Busch nach Nossen rein, dort müssen wir dann kurz Straße fahren, den Anstieg in Nossen hoch und nach Ortsausgang in den Zellwald. Da müssen wir noch sehen welche Strecke wir durchfahren... Da sollten wir dann im Bereich Reichenbach/Goßberg rauskommen und den Anschluss zur Striegistour finden. Von da aus dann über Kleinwaltersdorf heimwärts... Ist jetzt aber nur die Variante wie ich sie von der Karte abgelesen hab...


----------



## dkc-live (17. April 2010)

hat jemand morgen lust auf eine ganztagestour in den harz, wetter soll bombe werden 5-7 euro pro nase. rund 60 km. und feinste trails!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (18. April 2010)

1600 ne runde biken start: an der mensa


----------



## dkc-live (19. April 2010)

1330. Start Mensa. Heute (Montag)


----------



## elcorto (22. April 2010)

Moinsen

Bin letzes Jahr 2-3 mal mitgefahren, dieses noch nich. Bin deshalb nicht mehr ganz am Ball wegen der Termine. Dienstag 1800 und Freitag 1300 hab ich gelesen. Ist das aktuell? Fr 1300 ist mir wahrscheinlich zu zeitig, später am Tag würd ich mal ne Runde drehen. 

Bin dieses WE mal da. Hat da wer schon was geplant?

Grüße
Steve


----------



## Joscha (23. April 2010)

also ich würde heute so gegen 13uhr ne runde starten wollen.

falls jemand mit will 13uhr an der mensa


----------



## zero89 (23. April 2010)

werde mit da sein, hab von meinen mitbewohnern nur gutes gehört...
bis gleich


----------



## DaMatta (24. April 2010)

jemand lust heute 14 uhr zu fahren?


----------



## elcorto (24. April 2010)

Jo ich wär dabei. Am besten mal anrufen (0177 2061587), weil ich heut nur kurz online bin.


----------



## DaMatta (24. April 2010)

dann treffen wir uns 14 uhr an der mensa


----------



## Joscha (26. April 2010)

jemand heute für ne tour zu begeistern?

z.b.
12 Uhr Mensa?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wriggler (27. April 2010)

fährt heute jemand???

also lust hät ich im prinzip ja schon mal schauen ob sich das wetter hält...


----------



## scurfin (27. April 2010)

Prinzipiell hätte ich schon lust, wenn sich das wetter hält.


----------



## scurfin (27. April 2010)

also? ^^


----------



## geblubb (27. April 2010)

ich bin 18 uhr an der mensa. philipp und david kommen wohl auch. wo wir langfahren weiß ich nicht^^


----------



## scurfin (27. April 2010)

ok, ich komm auch


----------



## Joscha (28. April 2010)

wer dabei? 

13:30 mensa?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkbiker90 (29. April 2010)

Irgendwer bei ner Tour nachher bei drei dabei?


----------



## Joscha (29. April 2010)

15uhr?

oder was soll das "beid drei dabei" heißen?^^

jo wäre dabei

edit:
ich guck einfach mal gegen 15uhr an der mensa vorbei.


----------



## dkc-live (30. April 2010)

jemand bock auf sonntag harz?


----------



## JoeHaBe (7. Mai 2010)

Hey, fahrt ihr morgen (freitag) wieder 13uhr ab der Mensa? Ich hätte Lust, mein Mitbewohner glaube auch..


----------



## dkc-live (7. Mai 2010)

ja jeden freitag 1300 und jeden dienstag 1800. man braucht auch nicht extra fragen.


----------



## härbert (10. Mai 2010)

Hi, ich frag trotzdem mal extra...

Morgen(Di) auch 18Uhr was, oder eher eher?

Da ich schon lange nicht mehr bei einer FG-Uni Runde mitbin, wie sportlich bzw. energisch wird das ganze denn Momentan angegangen?
Darf man ggf. ins kleine Kettenblatt schalten oder sind LenkerLockout bzw. Pulsuhr essentiell?
Wie lange wirds gehen und ist eine Lampe von Nöten?

 Danke!


----------



## darkbiker90 (10. Mai 2010)

Hi! 

Ich erdreiste mich mal zu antworten . Jep, 18:00. Also eher losstarten wird bei mir leider nix, tendenziell sogar später da ich bis 17:30 noch ne Übung hab und der Prof recht oft überzieht.

Sportlich gesehen ist das Ganze eigentlich für jeden zu meistern, wag ich jetzt mal zu behaupten (haben meist nen Schnitt von 15-17km/h). Auch ohne Lockout und Pulsuhr . Außerdem warten wir eh nach jedem Berg und Trail um uns wieder zu sammeln. Komm einfach mit, zurück fahren kann man immer noch.

Edit: Fahren meist so um die 1,5 bis 2h allerdings nicht durchweg. Lampe haben wir bis jetzt noch nicht wirklich gebraucht, im Zweifelsfall hat Franz immer eine dabei.

Mfg Toni


----------



## härbert (11. Mai 2010)

Tour Heut war schick (11.05.10),

hab ganz vergessen zu fragen, fahre Morgen nach Dresden und wenn jemand mitkommt würde ich ein wenig weiter ausholen und über die Talsperre runter radeln...

Zeit:                  Nachmittag so ab ca. 15Uhr

Geschwindigkeit:  egal, aber ni zuu wild
                        (will mich erst Do. verausgaben)

Technisch:          sicher nicht langweilig, alles machbar

Länge:                ~45km

HöMe:                keine Ahnung... prinzipiell mehr runter wie hoch

Wetter:              ich fahre so oder so !!!

Pausen:              bei Bedarf, aber ni für Raucher 


ggf. BITTE WEGEN ZEIT UND ORT MELDEN...


----------



## elcorto (20. Mai 2010)

moinsen

Fährt jemand zur Mad East Challenge? Bin mir noch nicht sicher welche Etappe ich fahre, aber mindestens am Sonntag den Minimarathon  Wenn jemand hin will, könnte man sich ja wegen Transport bzw. evtl Übernachtung zusammentun. 

Grüße,
Steve


----------



## darkbiker90 (20. Mai 2010)

Schade, das fällt mit Clausthal-Zellerfeld zusammen. Ansonsten wär ich wohl mitgefahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joscha (21. Mai 2010)

elcorto schrieb:


> moinsen
> 
> Fährt jemand zur Mad East Challenge? Bin mir noch nicht sicher welche Etappe ich fahre, aber mindestens am Sonntag den Minimarathon  Wenn jemand hin will, könnte man sich ja wegen Transport bzw. evtl Übernachtung zusammentun.
> 
> ...




was die etappen angeht würd ich die dritte nehmen, bin ich schon gefahren rockt.
ob ich dieses jahr mitfahren kannst muss ich kurzfristig entscheiden... hab grad etwas knieprobleme, extreme ******* ist dat :9


----------



## Joscha (27. Mai 2010)

nabend, 

fährt jemand am WE nach Markersbach zum Marathon?

http://www.erzgebirgsradrennen.de/index.php

bräuchte noch ne mitfahrgelegenheit ^^


----------



## phuber2002 (8. Juni 2010)

Salve,

wer hat Interesse, im Rahmen einer Städtepartnerschaften Aktion zwischen Gentilly und Freiberg die Strecke mit dem Rennrad zu bewältigen. Es sind noch *2-3 Plätze* zu vergeben.
*Die Unterkunft wird von der Stadt Freiberg bezahlt*, ich wurde auch nach der *Trikot*größe gefragt so dass ich davon ausgehe, dass man auch ein solches erhält. Wir fahren am *18.06.2010* (nächsten Freitag) von Freiberg nach Gentilly. Den Samstag verbringen wir auf dem dortigen Stadtfest bevor es am Sonntag dann in Richtung Freiberg geht. Begleitet werden wir von 3 franzhosen und 3 *FRANZÖSINNEN*, die geplante Ankunft ist am *27.06.2010* mit triumphalen Empfang auf dem Bergstadtfest. Zur Strecke selbst kann ich im Moment wenig sagen, da diese auf französischer Seite von den Leuten aus Gentilly organisiert wird. Es wird aber ohne größere Umwege nach Freiberg gehen. Die Streckenlängen werden *150-180km pro Tag* auf keinen Fall überschreiten, also 5-6h lockeres GA mit Begleitfahrzeug, und dass für umme. _Von uns zu tragen sind lediglich die Speisen und Getränke_, aber da kann man sich von Mutti ja was einpacken lassen.

Wer Interesse hat, ein intaktes *RENNRAD* besitzt und sich die Strecke zutraut kann sich gerne bei mir melden. Um es einfacher zu machen antworten bitte an phuber2002(at)yahoo.de, die Adresse ist eh schon verspamt.

Ich würde sagen, bis Freitag ist die Anmeldung offen...

Bis dahin schöne Woche noch

Al


----------



## JoeHaBe (9. Juni 2010)

Hey, gibts in Fg einen Radladen, die auch Manitoun Gabel+Dämpfer Service macht? Ich brauch mal Gleitbuchsen gewechselt...sonst müsste man den Kram wegschicken...

Wär cool, gruß, joe


----------



## Glitscher (9. Juni 2010)

zwar kein händler tip, aber vlt auf die schnelle doch ganz hilfreich.:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3460545


----------



## JoeHaBe (9. Juni 2010)

Ja, den Thread hab ich vorhin schon gelesen... Akira auch schon angeschrieben, aber bei denen dauerts ja ne Weile und den anderen Bikeladen gibts nicht mehr. Der Chef von Trust-Bikes is zu nem anderen Laden gewechselt und bei dem ist mir der Service eigtl. zu teuer..hmm..
Generell ist ja in Dtl. Centurion für Manitou Service zuständig, aber es gibt scheinbar keinen Händler hier in der Gegend..nicht mal in DD. Glaube Leipzig oder Halle war dann der nächste..


----------



## Glitscher (10. Juni 2010)

kann dir nur anbieten das ich die gabel zu einem händler in halle mitnehme, bin nämlich regelmäßig da.
musst nur alles organisieren...


----------



## wriggler (15. Juni 2010)

ähh heute 18 uhr?? bin dabei... hät bog auf was technisches^^

greetz

felix


----------



## elcorto (6. Juli 2010)

Fährt heut jemand 18:00?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## much175 (7. Juli 2010)

wo gehts denn hin?


----------



## härbert (23. Juli 2010)

Hei,
fahre heute von Freiberg nach Dresden und wenn jemand mitkommt würde ich ein wenig weiter ausholen und über die KlingenbergerTalsperre runter radeln... Man kann aber auch gern andere Wege fahren

Zeit: verhandelbar ab 13Uhr

Geschwindigkeit: egal
(aber tendenziell kein 30er Durchschnitt, soll Spaß machen)

Technisch: sicher nicht langweilig, alles machbar

Länge: ~45km

HöMe: keine Ahnung... prinzipiell mehr runter wie hoch

Wetter: ich fahre so oder so !!!

Pausen: bei Bedarf, aber ni für Raucher

ggf. BITTE WEGEN ZEIT UND ORT MELDEN...


----------



## Joscha (23. Juli 2010)

hoffe du hast die gummistiefel eingepackt


----------



## darkbiker90 (23. Juli 2010)

Joscha schrieb:


> hoffe du hast die gummistiefel eingepackt


Sagte der Schönwetterfahrer


----------



## härbert (23. Juli 2010)

also ich bin noch nicht los...
bin gerade beim erweiterten(aufgrund der akuten Wetterlage) Packen&Essn

Wär natürlich über Weggefährten hoch erfreut!
Streckenänderungen sind verhandelbar...aber in der Summe sollte es nach Dresden gehen,  vorzugsweise im Hellen 

P.S: Wenns in Freiberg nicht Regnet, Schneits!


----------



## poefsen (2. September 2010)

Servus,

jemand Bock am Samstag, den 4. September eine Runde zu drehen? Wettervorhersage ist super - Treffen wäre gegen 13:00 Uhr an der neuen Mensa.

Ich selbst fahre seit 10 Jahren oder so, normalerweise in den Alpen (All Mountain). Bin aber in FG aufgewachsen und kenne noch ein paar alte Trails, wenn diese inzwischen nicht völlig zugewachsen sind, hehe. Freue mich auch drauf mal ein paar neue Wege und Leute kennezulernen. Fahrstrecke ist bis 70km alles geschmeidig, drüber muss ich beim Mittagessen bissl Nachschlag verlangen 
Weniger oder mehr ist mir wurscht, Hauptsache bissl Bewegung an frischer Luft und nicht nur Asphalt.

Freue mich auf Antwort!

Grüße,
der Krischon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeHaBe (3. September 2010)

Hey, ich würde gerne fahren.
Aber sehs noch kritisch ob ich auch 70km schaffe, konnte ne Weile nicht im Gelände fahren.
Aber abseits von Asphalt muss mal wieder sein. Würde gerne mitkommen.

Gruß, Joe


----------



## poefsen (3. September 2010)

Servus,

super! Ja, 70km waren auch eher als oberes Ende der Skala gemeint.

Kennst Du ein paar gute Trails in der Freiberger Umgebung? Die mir bekannten sind u.U. bereits zugewachsen  aber wir können die natürlich trotzdem probieren.

Dann Samstag 13:00 Uhr neue Mensa! Meine Handy Nr. schick ich Dir noch per PM.

Wetter: wolkig 15 / 16°C Niederschlag < 0.1 mm (20 % Risiko)


----------



## JoeHaBe (3. September 2010)

Tja, bin auch nur Zugezogener ; -)
Aber durch das Forum kenn ich mittlerweile paar schöne Strecken.
Muldenhütten würde gehn oder Münzbachtal.
Ich würde allerdings auch gerne was neues sehn (Steinbruch und Stadtwald kenn ich natürlich wie meine Hosentasche ; -)!

Ciao


----------



## rudi-cdf (7. September 2010)

Schönen Guten Morgen,
hat jemand Lust heute schön 2-3h GA zu radeln mit dem MTB...durchs Strigistal eventuell.
Zeit und Strecke können noch abgesprochen werden, Treffpunkt würd ich sagen 14Uhr an der Mensa. Bei einwenden bitte ins forum schreiben!
Gruß Rudi


----------



## os88 (7. September 2010)

grüße!
also bock hätte ich, kann bloß sein dass ich heute ni der schnellste bin (2wochen ni gefahrn...). u ich kann ni genau sagen ob ich 14uhr schaffe, weil ich ni weiß wie lange dass vorher dauert. wenn ichs schaffe wär ich dabei.
mfg os


----------



## darkbiker90 (7. September 2010)

Hi Rudi!

Ich wäre auch dabei, bei mir aber auch das gleiche in Sachen Geschwindigkeit, da ich jetzt erst wieder nach meinem Schlüsselbeinbruch richtig einsatzfähig bin. Mit dir kann ich ja ohnehin (noch nicht ) mithalten. Aber bei GA passt das auf alle Fälle.

Grüße Toni!


----------



## darkbiker90 (7. September 2010)

Bleibts bei um 2?


----------



## os88 (7. September 2010)

sry hat wesentlich länger gedauert als gedacht...vllt beim nächsten mal.
mfg os


----------



## phuber2002 (12. Oktober 2010)

Salve,

meine Trainingszeiten rutschen aufgrund der DA in die Abendstunden. Wenn also wer Interesse hat an ein paar Nightrides hat, meldet sich mal bitte per PN, um Telefonnummern auszutauschen. Wird meist nur kurzfristig möglich sein

Cheers
Pitt


----------



## rudi-cdf (31. Oktober 2010)

will morgen "Montag" von vormittag bis ca. mittag eine Tour starten von etwa 4h, vorzugsweise mit dem Mtb. Hat jemand Böcke? Meldet euch, so schnell wie möglich, Rad und Zeit ist verhandelbar, Tempo wird ganz entspanntes GA1.
Gruß Rudi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkbiker90 (31. Oktober 2010)

Mist, hab morgen Nachmittag Vorlesungen und schon nen 3 Tage Grundlagenblock hinter mir. Hast du sonst irgendwann nochmal vor diese Woche Grundlage zu fahren?
Toni


----------



## much175 (2. November 2010)

hey ho, fals ihr mal ne längere Tour macht, kann ich euch empfehlen über Frauenstein und Schönfeld zum Kahleberg zu fahren! Von dort habt ihr ein super Blick bis Pirna. Und könnt dort auch schön durch kleinere Pfade bügeln


----------



## Freiberger (3. November 2010)

Moinsen
Ich würd mich hier mal einreihen, da ich wie unschwer zu erkennen ist, auch in freiberg unterwegs bin- leider meist allein ;-( Vom fahrprofil würd ich sagen abfahrtsorientiertes touren so bis 30km (im gelände). Bin in letzter zeit viel in pockau und umgebung unterwegs gewesen. Wer langeweile hat meldet sich und wir machen was aus


----------



## darkbiker90 (3. November 2010)

Hallo,

Unirunde ist dieses Semester immer Dienstags 18:30 (Nightride mit entsprechender Beleuchtung) und Freitag 14:00, da kannst du ja dann auch mitfahren. Ansonsten kannst du mich auch im icq adden da geb ich dir dann Bescheid, bin nämlich fast täglich unterwegs. Ansonsten haben wir auch im Skype eine Gruppe zum Touren absprechen.

Mfg Toni


----------



## baumiks (4. November 2010)

Hei,

fahrt ihr denn bei jedem Wetter, also zb. auch morgen? Wenn ja, würd ich mich evtl. mal sehen lassen

Grüße Stephan


----------



## darkbiker90 (5. November 2010)

Morgen wird auf alle Fälle gefahren. Ob ich selbst dabei bin weiß ich noch nicht, kränkel momentan bissel rum ...


----------



## much175 (5. November 2010)

darf man fragen, wo es da hin geht?

oder ist das immer ganz spontan?


----------



## darkbiker90 (5. November 2010)

Das läuft meistens spontan, ev. mit vorheriger Absprache wenn die Runde mal länger wird (Graben-oder Striegistour). In der Regel fahren wir aber so ca. 1,5h in der Umgebung. Strecken sind meistens Münzbachtal, Fürstenwald, Rosinenbusch, selten auch mal Stadtwald/Steinbruch. Achso: Treffpunkt is vor der Mensa und Helm ist natürlich Pflicht.


----------



## Freiberger (6. November 2010)

aha...mit rosinenbusch sind sicher die strecken an der pulvermühle gemeint?
Ich merk mir mal die freitage vor. Nightride ist mir nix...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## much175 (7. November 2010)

sehr cool zu wissen, leider muss ich erst noch warten, bis ich mal ein richtiges MTB hab. z.Z. hab ich zwar irgend ein Gestell wo räderähnliche Sachen dranmontiert sind. Und auf dem Weg zur Arbeit nehm ich auch mal einen Trail mit, der zum Glück direkt auf der Strecke liegt, aber Spaß macht das nicht...


----------



## rudi-cdf (6. April 2011)

Jemand Lust heut ne Runde mit dem Mtb zu drehn? Wäre ab 16Uhr startklar! Treff Neue Mensa!


----------



## darkbiker90 (6. April 2011)

Bin dabei


----------



## zero89 (1. Mai 2011)

Hey Leute, 

mir wurde gestern an der Mensa mein Sattel samt Stütze geklaut. Vllt fällt er euch ja mal unterwegs auf.

Sattel Selle Italia Shiver Troy Lee Designs (kleine Macke an der Naht links)
Sattelstütze FSA SL 250 weiß (sehr abgenutzter Lack)
beides an meinem Bike im Anhang

Meldet euch bitte unter 0172/7848421 oder [email protected]

Thx und MfG
Tom


----------



## Iselz (4. Mai 2011)

Ich würd mich auch mal einklinken  Wenn ich es rechtzeitig hier lese und wenns nicht vor 16Uhr ist...  und wenn ihr mich mitnehmt...


----------



## BraveFRX (21. Mai 2011)

Hi,
weiß jemand wo man in Freiberg und Umgebung mit dem Downhiller gut unterwegs ist?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_HITfutju123 (17. Juni 2011)

BraveFRX schrieb:


> Hi,
> weiß jemand wo man in Freiberg und Umgebung mit dem Downhiller gut unterwegs ist?
> 
> Gruß




Ein Kumpel (much175) und ichwaren erst vor kurzem in einem Steinbruch nahe Freiberg. Da gibt es wirklich allerhand zu entdecken 

Dafür musst du einfach die B-Straße beim Kinopolis stadtauswärts fahren und dann (die nächste Straße glaube ich) links ab.

"Glaube ich" weil wir direkt durch den am Kino angrenzenden Wald und dann luftlinie über das Rapsfeld sind


----------



## dkc-live (19. Juni 2011)

ja is aber nix fürn downhiller... eher was für mx und geländewagen.

kauft euch lieber ein cc/all mountain... damit kann man hier nahezu alles fahren und hat viel mehr spaß als den lanweiligen scheiß mit nem downhiller runterzufahren und dann zu schieben.


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (19. Juni 2011)

Oha - das mit dem DHler hab ich aber mal gekonnt überlesen XD

Naja, AM bin ich ja auch am anvisieren ^^


----------



## elcorto (10. Juli 2011)

moin

Ich würd heute ne kleine Runde (~2h) drehen, da ich nur bis 16:00 Zeit hab. Jemand  dabei?


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (10. Juli 2011)

elcorto schrieb:


> moin
> 
> Ich würd heute ne kleine Runde (~2h) drehen, da ich nur bis 16:00 Zeit hab. Jemand  dabei?



Hm - verpasst -.-

^^


----------



## Langundo (11. Juli 2011)

elcorto schrieb:


> moin
> 
> Ich würd heute ne kleine Runde (~2h) drehen, da ich nur bis 16:00 Zeit hab. Jemand  dabei?



Wenn du nächsten Sonntag wieder ne Runde drehst bin ich gerne dabei.
Greetz Maggus


----------



## elcorto (12. Juli 2011)

Am WE bin ich meist nicht da ... aber heute (Di) gegen 19:00, ist ja lange hell. Gibts die Uni-Runde(n) eigentlich noch Di und Fr?


----------



## JoeHaBe (19. Juli 2011)

Hey..

hatte mein Bike übers We (15.7.-18.7.11) am Bahnhof angeschlossen (mit 2 Schlössern)...Räder, Rahmen, Bremsen, Lenker..alles da, aber die labrige, ausgeschlagene und schlecht ansprechende R7 wurde mir geklaut. Hatte die in der Woche davor sauber gemacht, so dass die ganz wunderbar aussah und jetz ist die weg..Mist!

Falls jmd. eine Manitou R7 sieht, bitte melden. Meine hat ein schwarzes Casting, schwarze Standrohre, die schon etwas ausbleichen, die Buchsen haben Spiel (brauchten einen Service, hatte die Gabel nur zum Übergang verbaut) und ich habe den Großen "Manitou"-Schriftzug und den "R-Seven" Schriftzug entfernt, bzw. steht auf der linken Seite noch "R-S".
Desweiteren hat das Casting Cantisockel (PM Aufnahme für die Disc ist auch dran) wo rechts der kleine Gummistopfen fehlt..hab ich verloren. 

Der Gabelkonus dürfte noch drauf sein, ist einer mit Kugellaufbahn, also keiner für Industrielager..unter dem Konus ist noch ein weiteres spezielles Merkmal..

Ich hab in meinem Album ein paar Bilder hochgeladen.. http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/41606

Wäre schön, wenn ich die zurückbekommen würde!

Grüße, joe


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (19. Juli 2011)

Ist ja schon ganz schön krass, was die mittlerweile alles klauen 


An was für einem Bike (Marke/Modell/Farbe) war die denn verbaut? Bin nämlich auch des öfteren am Bhf, und könnte sein, dass ich dein Bike schonmal gesehen hab (Zur besseren Vorstellung des Ganzen).


Und kleiner Tipp:
Nun immer schön in die Blaue Börse und bei den Kaufland-Anzeigen schauen


----------



## DaMatta (19. Juli 2011)

Also wer sein Bike an Bahnhöfen abstellt, ist echt selber schuld. Sorry du.Sollte dir ne Lehre sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_HITfutju123 (19. Juli 2011)

DaMatta schrieb:


> Also wer sein Bike an Bahnhöfen abstellt, ist echt selber schuld. Sorry du.Sollte dir ne Lehre sein.



Oh, ja genau.

Vl. war es mal ne Ausnahme, vl. ging es genau diesmal nicht anders?

Was würdest du sagen, wenn du mal in solch eine missliche Lage kommst, dir das Bike geklaut wird und dann jamand sagt: "Pfft - selbst schuld"?


----------



## JoeHaBe (19. Juli 2011)

Hey, weiß selber, dass es meine eigene Schuld ist und eine Lehre ist es mir auch.

Ich hab hier auch nur gepostet, weil ich hoffe, durch die spezielle Klientel, die auf Federgabeln Wert legt, vllt. meine Gabel wieder sehe..

Mein Bike sah zuletzt so ähnlich aus: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/938924 (Bild ist von Anfang des Jahres)..hatte für hinten eine Scheibenbremsanlage statt HS33 verbaut und eben vorne eine R7 mit schwarzen Standrohren statt der goldenen. Der Rahmen ist markenlos..also hab ich handlackiert und der Lack war auch nich viel wert..also ungleichmäßig und mittlerweile schon etwas abgenutzt..Rahmen ist ein Centurion/Merida..

War mit dem roten Schloss vorne und mit nem Bügelschloss hinten festgemacht, wobei der Sattel an dem Schloss hinten mit drin hing, sonst wäre der sicher auch schonmal weg..obwohl auch nix mehr wert..naja..


----------



## Bavragor (19. Juli 2011)

Dein Rad habe ich glaube am Bahnhof gesehen(Samstag). Da war die Gabel noch dran. War doch an dem Geländer bei den Fahrradständern angeschlossen?(Also in der Mitte zwischen Bahnhofsgebäude und Durchgang ungefähr) und ich halt mal die Augen offen ob ich sowas sehe.

Und ich dachte in C wird auch gern mal geklaut, aber was die Leute sich hier für Bikes vors Fitnessstudio stellen(heute ein Nicolai, Scott Gambler und Voltage und so ein Dirtding und noch irgendwas). Und dann auch noch schlecht abgesichert(wenn ichs drauf angelegt hätte, hätte ich heute ohne weiteres 3 neue LRS, Sättel, Stützen usw. gehabt.)


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (19. Juli 2011)

Am Kaufland (Häuersteig) stand jetzt auch mal ein neues Cube AMS mit nem ABUS-Schloss (jedoch nicht angeschlossen, sondern nur abgeschlossen) :/

Da fragt man sich echt, ob da manche (Eltern) zuviel Geld haben.


----------



## JoeHaBe (19. Juli 2011)

Bavragor schrieb:


> Dein Rad habe ich glaube am Bahnhof gesehen(Samstag). Da war die Gabel noch dran. War doch an dem Geländer bei den Fahrradständern angeschlossen?(Also in der Mitte zwischen Bahnhofsgebäude und Durchgang ungefähr)


Ja, das dürfte meins gewesen sein..



Bavragor schrieb:


> ...ich halt mal die Augen offen ob ich sowas sehe...


Danke!


Finds schon auch krass, wie zum Teil nicht angeschlossen wird...und dachte, dass 2 Schlösser reichen, aber durch die Gabel bin ich leider nicht durch..dumm gelaufen halt..


----------



## DaMatta (19. Juli 2011)

Am kleinen Kaufland wurde letztens auch ein Rad (eigentlich nicht so hochwertig)  geklaut. War auch nur abgeschlossen und nicht an einen festen Gegenstand angeschlossen. Der Kollege war nur kurz (10mins) einkaufen und weg war das Rad. Also Achtung.....


----------



## dkc-live (19. Juli 2011)

was fahrt ihr auch mit dem rad einkaufen... kauft euch ein auto


----------



## Langundo (26. Juli 2011)

Gibt es heute eine (Uni-)runde? Würde mich gerne dazugesellen


----------



## Olaf Kaspringi (8. August 2011)

Moin Moin,
bin neu im Raum Freiberg (wohne in Großschirma), suche hier ein paar bikefreund, mit denen mal ne Runde fahren kann...

LG Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_HITfutju123 (9. August 2011)

Uhhh Großschirma, das ist aber ne kleine Ecke weg von Freiberg


----------



## DaveYT (9. August 2011)

Gruß in die Runde!

Ist jemand von euch der Kollege mit dem neuen Tues DH?


----------



## Olaf Kaspringi (9. August 2011)

The_HITfutju123 schrieb:


> Uhhh Großschirma, das ist aber ne kleine Ecke weg von Freiberg



Naja, bin ja eh FAST jeden Tag dort, weil ich in FG arbeite, aber ab nächste Wohne ich auch in FG, denke ich mal zumindest....
Das Bike schmeiß ich einfach in den Kofferraum...


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (9. August 2011)

Olaf Kaspringi schrieb:


> Naja, bin ja eh FAST jeden Tag dort, weil ich in FG arbeite, aber ab nächste Wohne ich auch in FG, denke ich mal zumindest....
> Das Bike schmeiß ich einfach in den Kofferraum...



Freut mich 

Ich fahre zur Zeit noch einen Low-Price-Tourer von Diamant und will mir Anfang des nächsten Jahres ein Fully gönnen. Morgen leih ich mir für 8 Tage ein Lapierre *freu*


----------



## Olaf Kaspringi (9. August 2011)

Hab jetzt so ne Mischung aus Hardtail und FR, will mir aber auch Anfang des Jahres, wenn die Alten Bikes günstig über die Ladentheke gehen auch ein Fully kaufen... was für eins muss ich mal noch sehen


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (9. August 2011)

Ja. Ich hoffe doch mal stark, dass der  weiterhin etwas über den Dollar thront (lag gestern bei 1.43$), so dass die Fahrradhersteller im nächsten Jahr (bzw. zur diesjährigen Eurobike) von dem traditionsreichen 300-400 Aufschlag bei gleichem oder weniger Gegenwert absehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (23. August 2011)

The_HITfutju123 schrieb:


> Ja. Ich hoffe doch mal stark, dass der  weiterhin etwas über den Dollar thront (lag gestern bei 1.43$), so dass die Fahrradhersteller im nächsten Jahr (bzw. zur diesjährigen Eurobike) von dem traditionsreichen 300-400 Aufschlag bei gleichem oder weniger Gegenwert absehen.



glaubste doch selbst nicht... ich bestell einfach in $ oder pfund ländern...


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (25. August 2011)

Mittlerweile hab ich die Bestätigung meines Händlers, dass die neuen Räder meiner Marke günstiger ausfallen werden, bzw zumindest im Preis stagnieren.


----------



## DaMatta (29. August 2011)

Falls die beiden Idioten (beide weiße Gabel, beide Fullface einer davon weiß), die an mir und meinem Bruder gestern im Wald bei Muldenhütten um die Kurve vorbeigeschossen kamen, hier mitlesen: Wie wäre es denn mal, wenn ihr das nächste mal euer Gehirn einschaltet? Was wäre wenn dort 2 Wanderer/Spaziergänger lang laufen? Die hättet ihr voll über den Haufen gefahren.....Da kann ich die Leute, die Stöcke etc. in den Weg legen echt verstehen, wenn solche Typen draußen rum fahren.


----------



## schens (30. August 2011)

Vorab, ich gehöre nicht zu besagten "Helmträgern".
Allerdings hatte ich bereits das zweifelhafte Vergnügen Dir und Deiner Truppe an besagter Stelle zu begegnen. Die einen kommen einem bergauf fahrend entgegen, die anderen lungern in ner Anfahrt zu nem Sprung rum, einige habens nicht mal nötig "hallo" zu sagen....
Als Idioten würde ich hier grundsätzlich niemanden bezeichnen. Obwohl... da Du den trail kennst, sollte dir ja eigentlich klar sein worum es dort geht. Wenn du Dich gefährdet fühlst... Du musst ja nicht da rumstehen. Von da her frage ich mich wer hier der Idiot ist.
Ganz besonders, wenn dann auch noch fiktive Wanderer als Argument herhalten müssen und Stöcke in den Weg legen nun auf einmal ok ist.


----------



## Glitscher (30. August 2011)

apropos stöcke im weg: auf der grabentour aus krummenhennersdorf kommend richtung reinsberg liegt n baum auf brusthöhe quer an ner schlecht einsehbaren stelle....nur zur info, könnte weh tun...

und jetzt ring frei für runde 2?!


----------



## dkc-live (30. August 2011)

Glitscher schrieb:


> apropos stöcke im weg: auf der grabentour aus krummenhennersdorf kommend richtung reinsberg liegt n baum auf brusthöhe quer an ner schlecht einsehbaren stelle....nur zur info, könnte weh tun...
> 
> und jetzt ring frei für runde 2?!



schon gesichtet. hatten keine säge bei.

Auf dem Belmanns Los weg liegt gleich nach den Bänken auf dem Verblocken Stück auch ein Baum hinter der Kurve auf Kopfhöhe! Wenn ihr den erwischt gehts mit ner gebrochenen Nase 50 Meter im freien Fall bergab. also vorsicht.

@ shens, dich hab ich da noch nie gesehen und will auch nicht partei ergreifen. aber da gibt es auch forstwege und da sind in der tat einige rowdys unterwegs. weiß auch nicht warum du leute angehst die mit ihm fahren. ich für meinen teil würde die beiden tracks (die mit den sprüngen) nie bergauf fahren, schau immer ob ich nicht andere leute behindere und so macht das unsere gesammte gruppe! ABER auf den anderen wegen, die man problemlos mit dem CC-Rad bergauf fahren kann, hat immer der abfahrende Rücksicht zu nehmen. Basta. Auch wenn er es nicht begreifen kann warum da jemand hochfährt.

naja die einzigen mit downhillbikes die ich in freiberg sehe, moshen die burgstraße


----------



## DaMatta (31. August 2011)

@ schens: Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass ich dich an besagter Stelle schon einmal getroffen habe. Bist du sicher das wir von der selben Stelle reden? Ich glaube nämlich nicht. Ich meinte in der Tat einen Forstweg (Waldautobahn) und keine der gebauten Strecken.


----------



## schens (31. August 2011)

@ dkc-live 
1. ich gehe niemanden an
2. wenn wir uns noch nie getroffen haben, brauchst du dich auch nicht angesprochen fühlen
3. auf Grund welcher Kompetenzen glaubst ausgerechnet DU, für alle, festlegen zu können, das bergab fahrende immer Rücksicht zu nehmen haben?

@ DaMatta wir reden dann in dem Fall nicht von der selben Stelle. Trotzdem denke ich, dass grundsätzlich erstmal jeder für seine eigene Sicherheit verantwortlich ist. Auch auf ner Forststraße.


----------



## dkc-live (31. August 2011)

1...
2.da du damattas mitfahrer anmachts.
3. da wirklich jeder es begreifen sollte, dass wenn man bergab brettert man auf sicht fährt! Solang es keine offizielle Downhillstrecke ist, geht von dir die gefahr aus!
Du musst wenn du mit 40 runterfährst rechtzeitig zum stehen kommen. wenn der andere mit 5-10 km/h bergauf unterwegs ist kommt der auf jeden fall rechtzeitig zum stehen! wenn es zum schaden kommt, trifft die schuld immer den schnelleren, da er nicht auf sicht gefahren ist. egal wo!

anders sieht es auf offziellen downhillstrecken aus. da hat man nicht bergauf zu fahren.


----------



## schens (31. August 2011)

Ich hatte nach Kompetenzen gefragt. Deine Meinung zu Schuldfrage interessiert mich nicht und deine "allgemein gültigen Regeln" noch weniger.
Außerdem geht es hier nicht um mich. 
Trotzdem hoffe ich, dass wir uns auch in Zukunft nicht treffen. Durchaus auch in deinem Interesse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milschmann (31. August 2011)

schens schrieb:


> Durchaus auch in deinem Interesse!


Das klingt nach ner argen Drohung! Vorsicht dkc!


----------



## dkc-live (31. August 2011)

ich bekomms schon mit... jaja. danke fürs klischee bestätigen.


----------



## Bavragor (31. August 2011)

dkc-live schrieb:


> naja die einzigen mit downhillbikes die ich in freiberg sehe, moshen die burgstraße




Wie wahr


----------



## Milschmann (31. August 2011)

Bavragor schrieb:


> Wie wahr


Hab se heute auch vorm netto fahren sehen!


----------



## elcorto (3. September 2011)

Moin

Da ich das WE mal in town bin werd ich heute und/oder morgen mal ne Runde drehen, CC + die Abfahrten die man so kennt im Umland. Hat jemand Bock mitzukommen? Paar km weiter weg wär auch kein Problem.


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (5. September 2011)

Hi,

einem Klassenkameraden von mir wurde in der Nacht vom vergangenen Donnerstag zu Freitag ein überwiegend weißes Focus "Black Hills" vom Bahnhof gemopst. Der Rahmen hat graue und rote Akzente und die schwarzen Reifen werden an den Rändern von weißen Streifen umrahmt.

Für jeden Hinweis dankbar


----------



## Glitscher (5. September 2011)

...kein kommentar...beim besten willen jungs, lasst euer zeug, wenn es euch nur ein bisschen wert is doch nich am bahnhof!!!!!!! stehen....vlt noch über nacht?!

wie auch immer...viel glück bei der suche...is hier jemals etwas wieder aufgetaucht (@ gabelverlust + 1000 andere sachen)?


----------



## dkc-live (5. September 2011)

aber es ist doch so lang die 20 minuten zum bahnhof zu laufen!


----------



## Glitscher (5. September 2011)

da haste recht. sind aber bestimmt n paar mathe asse hier die mitlesen. rechnet ma hoch, lohnt sich doch über so ne klassische regelstudienzeit, sich ne neue bude in bahnhofsnähe zu nehmen, als sich das bike klauen zu lassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## much175 (7. September 2011)

zieht jemand freiwillig in die Bahnhofsvorstadt?


----------



## Glitscher (7. September 2011)

ey wir sind in freiberg, nich in NY...rentner begegnen dir auch inner burgstraße....


----------



## dkc-live (7. September 2011)

wer braucht schon bahnhöfe  spackenverein... ich brauch im schitt leipzig-freiberg mit dem zug 4 std. 1.60 std zugfahren. 1 std in chemnitz wegen verspätung warten. 1 std für den weg zu fuß zum  bahnhof hin und zurück und dann noch ein paar minuten am bahnsteig.. das sind fast 4 std... mit dem rad brauch ich 4,5 von haustür bis haustür und mit dem auto 1,5 ...


----------



## KS-B (3. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu in der Stadt und würd mich gern mal einer Runde anschließen, um die Gegend und vielleicht auch ein paar nette Leute kennen zu lernen ;-)

Gibts da in der nächsten Zeit die Möglichkeit zu?

Gruß
Konstantin


----------



## much175 (3. Oktober 2011)

pn


----------



## darkbiker90 (10. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

Ich möchte in nächster Zeit mal nen Termin für gemeinsame Touren während dieses Semesters festlegen.  Jeder der daran Interesse hat, kann mir die Tage eine PN oder E-Mail schicken mit den Terminen wann ihr könnt (Student zu sein ist keine Voraussetzung! Da aber bisher die meisten Leute Studenten waren, legen wir die Termine semesterweise fest). Ich versuche dann das bestmögliche daraus zu bastlen. 

Bitte habt aber Verständnis dafür, dass ich die Termine zunächst vorrangig nach  den Personen legen werde, von denen ich weiß, dass sie regelmäßig dabei  sein werden. Wir hatten da bereits einige Erfahrungen mit Leuten  gemacht, die einmal erschienen sind und dann nicht wieder. 

Es wird wahrscheinlich darauf hinaus laufen, dass es wieder 2 Termine pro Woche geben wird, eine normale Fahrt und einen Nightride. Treffpunkt ist immer vor der neuen Mensa auf dem Uni-Campus. 

Gefahren werden vorrangig Cross-Country Trails in der Umgebung, aber bei Bedarf gibt es auch Strecken bei denen die All-Mountain Fahrer auf ihre Kosten kommen. Helm ist absolute Pflicht, zum Nightride auch eine ausreichend leistungsstarke Lampe! Protektoren muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Grundsätzlich gilt: Dies ist kein Angebot von der Uni, sondern eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt. Jeder ist für sich selbst verantwortlich. Es besteht kein Versicherungsschutz! 

Die Touren werden immer so ca. 1,5 bis 2,5h dauern, je nach Strecke die wir fahren. Das wird immer vor der Tour spontan festgelegt auf was jeder Bock hat, bzw. ob jemand zu einer bestimmten Zeit zurück sein muss. Sollte es mal eine längere Tour werden kündigen wir das vorher an.  

Das Tempo ist gemäßigt aber sportlich. Sollte dennoch mal jemand dabei sein der nicht ganz so fit ist, so ist das auch kein Problem. Keiner wird hängen gelassen. Andersrum geht es natürlich genauso, sind wir mal eine Gruppe ambitionierter Leute, so kann es auch mal eine flotte Runde werden. Maßgebend ist der langsamste der Gruppe.

Gefahren wird so ziemlich bei (fast) jedem Wetter, egal ob Regen oder Schnee (dann natürlich etwas kürzer). Voraussetzung ist, dass es die Schneelage noch irgendwie zulässt.

So, genug getextet. Her mit den Terminen 

Viele Grüße, Toni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_HITfutju123 (10. Oktober 2011)

Hm, da bedauer ichs doch schon fast, mein AM noch nicht zu besitzen ^^


----------



## darkbiker90 (10. Oktober 2011)

Immer noch nicht?    Auf was warteste denn und was fährste denn zurzeit? Die meisten Trails hier gehen beispielsweise auch starr. Ich werd die Termine dann hier auch noch posten und dann kannst du im Zweifelsfalle auch später immer noch einsteigen.


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (10. Oktober 2011)

Toti666 schrieb:


> Immer noch nicht?



Öhm, kennen wir uns? 

Was ich fahre?

<<<< = Schau mal hier XD

Und warten tu ich einfach noch auf Geld  - Nächster (und hoffentlich letzter) Milestone zum neuen AM ist nächster Frühling.


----------



## darkbiker90 (10. Oktober 2011)

Ne, wir kennen uns noch nicht. Hatte hier nur immer mal mitgelesen und irgendwie mitbekommen, dass du auf ein Bike wartest. Dachte du hättest eventuell noch was anderes zum biken außer dem Diamant. Kannst ja trotzdem mit dem mitkommen, aber für etwaige Überbelastungen wird keine Haftung übernommen


----------



## Bavragor (10. Oktober 2011)

Was ist denn ein Trail in der Gegend bei dem AM-Fahrer auf ihre Kosten kommen? So rein aus Interesse


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (10. Oktober 2011)

Bavragor schrieb:


> Was ist denn ein Trail in der Gegend bei dem AM-Fahrer auf ihre Kosten kommen? So rein aus Interesse




Die Motocross-Enduro-Strecke in Lichtenberg z.B. 

Oder der Steinbruch in der Nähe vom Kinopolis ^^


----------



## Bavragor (10. Oktober 2011)

Ok, wenn das AM-Trails sind brauch ich mir echt kein AM kaufen. Da reichen ja eig 120mm


----------



## Crazyyy (10. Oktober 2011)

hey zusammen,

bin demnächst auch in freiberg und suche noch anschluss und ein paar nette leute zum biken.. allerdings fahre ich kein enduro bzw AM gibts da in der nähe auch kleine trails die man hoch schieben kann, für Freerider mit zu schwerem Bike 

lg


----------



## darkbiker90 (10. Oktober 2011)

Bavragor schrieb:


> Ok, wenn das AM-Trails sind brauch ich mir echt kein AM kaufen. Da reichen ja eig 120mm



Jup, eigentlich kann man das hier alles bei ausreichender Fahrtechnik mit nem Hardtail oder nem Racefully fahren. Mit den All-Mountain Abschnitten hatte ich an ein paar Sachen im Steinbruch, Münzbachtal und auch ein paar schicke Stellen im Rosinenbusch gemeint (oder auch die Abfahrt an der Alten Elli). Die Definition is da ja recht weitreichend. Für viele die mal mit uns mit gefahren sind, waren die CC-Trails teilweise schon zu heftig.


----------



## darkbiker90 (10. Oktober 2011)

Crazyyy schrieb:


> hey zusammen,
> 
> bin demnächst auch in freiberg und suche noch anschluss und ein paar nette leute zum biken.. allerdings fahre ich kein enduro bzw AM gibts da in der nähe auch kleine trails die man hoch schieben kann, für Freerider mit zu schwerem Bike
> 
> lg



Da gibts ein bis 2 Strecken. Aber die Erbauer reagieren immer recht gereizt wenn man das hier öffentlich macht. 

Was mir dazu noch einfallen würde: Im Münzbachtal kann man sich da sicher auch ein wenig austoben, aber da sind auch oft Motocrosser unterwegs und so richtig zufriedenstellend wird das streckentechnisch für nen Freerider wohl auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bLee88 (11. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

ich bin auch noch auf der Suche nach ein paar schönen Freeride/DH Strecken. Hab letztens ne echt cool gefunden, mit Anliegern und n paar anderen FR Elementen. Will jetzt ungern sagen wo die genau ist, weil sich die Erbauer da bestimmt nicht drüber freuen würden. Ich sag mal so..Umgebung Rosine, in einem Hohlweg.
Falls zufällig einer der Erbauer das hier mitliest, weiß er sicher was ich meine. Ich würde mich freuen wenn er sich dann mal bitte bei mir meldet. Wäre gerne bereit beim Bau und Instandhaltung zu helfen (körperlich als auch finanzel).


----------



## lnt (12. Oktober 2011)

bLee88 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich bin auch noch auf der Suche nach ein paar schönen Freeride/DH Strecken. Hab letztens ne echt cool gefunden, mit Anliegern und n paar anderen FR Elementen. Will jetzt ungern sagen wo die genau ist, weil sich die Erbauer da bestimmt nicht drüber freuen würden. Ich sag mal so..Umgebung Rosine, in einem Hohlweg.
> Falls zufällig einer der Erbauer das hier mitliest, weiß er sicher was ich meine. Ich würde mich freuen wenn er sich dann mal bitte bei mir meldet. Wäre gerne bereit beim Bau und Instandhaltung zu helfen (körperlich als auch finanzel).


 
das alles könnte auch von mir sein. würde mich auch über weitere kontakte mit freeridern aus der umgebung freuen


----------



## darkbiker90 (24. Oktober 2011)

So, hat leider etwas länger gedauert als erwartet, da ich noch einige Termine bei mir abklopfen musste und ohnehin die letzten 2 Wochen keine Zeit gehabt hätte. Sorry!

Unirunden/ Tourentermine sind ab sofort bis auf Weiteres immer *jede Woche Freitags 16:00* (in Richtung Winter mit Lampe) und *Dienstag 14:00* ( vorerst nur in *geraden Kalenderwochen*). Treffpunkt immer vor der neuen Mensa auf dem Uni-Campus. 

Der Termin freitags ließe sich auch noch auf Donnerstag legen, das würde ich dann aber mit Absprache derer machen, die mitfahren. 

Damit hat jeder, der mir Termine geschickt hat mindestens einmal, bzw. einmal aller zwei Wochen die Möglichkeit mitzukommen. 

Weitere Ausfahrten, für diejenigen, die zu den oben genannten Terminen keine Zeit haben, sind nach Absprache natürlich auch noch möglich. 

Ich hoffe damit den meisten Genüge getan zu haben und freue mich auf rege Beteiligung .

Viele Grüße, Toni


----------



## AirNST (30. Oktober 2011)

@ bLee 88 ;  int und alle bergab- und spaßorientierten:

habe da einen netten DIRT gebaut

zu finden von FG kommend vor ortseingang hilbersdorf über muldenbrücke dann links asphaltweg rein 

anlauf richtung mulde... kurz nach der grünen rüttelwalze ist der absprung


big fun

p.s. ein rechen von den tiefbauern lag auch noch da zwecks optimierung der transition

uuund rechts der straße ins muldental sind auch einige optionen zum bau von WE-projekten

glück auf, der ernst


----------



## darkbiker90 (11. November 2011)

Kommt heute 16:00 irgendwer? Bisher haben alle potentiellen Kandidaten abgesagt und da ich danach noch mit meiner besseren Hälfte noch nach Thüringen fahre, würde ich es sonst ausfallen lassen.


----------



## Bluebuster (13. November 2011)

Hallo,

ich muss wegen eines unerfreulichen Ereignisses ´mal stören: mir wurde mein Mtb geklaut, in der Jugendzeit mühevoll aufgebaut, hier hängt viel Herz mit drin.

Im Anhang die Details, das Rad ist ein Exot, wenn es gesehen wird (oder die Gabel mit Canti-Sockel) dann wird es mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit mein geklautes Material sein.

Über jede Mithilfe wäre ich dankbar, Anzeige wurde bereits erstattet. 
Gern auch spontaner Anruf wenn ihr es irgendwo stehen seht, es gerade an euch vorbeigefahren ist oder ihr wisst WER es war. Hiermit distanziere ich mich natürlich von Selbstjustiz 

Danke.


----------



## Bavragor (27. November 2011)

Um auch mal das mit dem geklauten Bikes aufzugreifen: einem Kumpel haben sie ein Specialized Hard Rock geklaut. (Am Bahnhof  ). Ist schon relativ alt und nicht wirklich gut gepflegt. Merkmale: V-Brakes, Schwarz, schwarze Manitou-Gabel.
Also wenn es jemand sieht oder es angeboten bekommt wäre es sehr nett wenn ihr euch bei mir meldet!


----------



## JoeHaBe (27. November 2011)

einfach immermal wieder bei ebay gucken..der Arschkopp hat meine Gabel damals auch einfach dorte verkloppt...und anzeigen auch, da isses dann einfacher wenns die Teile wirklich in den Auktionen landen..


----------



## schens (2. Dezember 2011)

@ Int; bLee 88 und alle anderen die auf div. Trail unterwegs sind.
Ich würde darum bitte den Drop und anschließenden  Pool vorerst nicht zu nutzen. Es ist derzeit einfach zu trocken um den Pool ausreichend stabil zu bekommen. 
Bei Fragen PN an mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bLee88 (2. Dezember 2011)

Alles klar, ich fahr den Drop eh noch nicht aber ist bald fällig


----------



## C:Sys (20. Januar 2012)

na ihr freiberger mtber was geht bei euch im winter


----------



## Glitscher (21. Januar 2012)

biken?!


----------



## AirNST (22. Januar 2012)

welcher winter 

am trail drainage gemacht...

... nach benutzung bitte wieder herrichten


----------



## C:Sys (24. Januar 2012)

trotz des matsches noch am trail aktiv?


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (25. Januar 2012)

Lol, solange ich mein ordentliches Radl noch nicht hab, muss eben mein Low-Price-Tourer (im "Winter") für alles herhalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (26. Januar 2012)

dein fahrrad braucht aber lange.


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (26. Januar 2012)

dkc-live schrieb:


> dein fahrrad braucht aber lange.




Klar . Ich "spare" jetzt auch erst seit September aktiv. Hab´s dafür schon im Neujahr anzahlen können. Liefertermin laut Händler letzte März-Woche (was mir auch perfekt gepasst hätte, da ich auch genau dann das nötige Kleingeld habe). Kommt vor 2 Tagen ein Anruf, "dein Rad ist da" . Toll, nun stehts beim Händler und ich kann´s (noch) nicht abholen


----------



## Bavragor (26. Januar 2012)

Was wirds denn?


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (26. Januar 2012)

Ein 2012er Zesty 314 von Lapierre mit diversen Anpassungen *.*


----------



## Bavragor (27. Januar 2012)

Wirklich sehr schönes Bike. Sicher in nem Laden in C geholt oder? (mir ist keiner in FG bewusst der Lapierre führt)


----------



## cubisti (27. Januar 2012)

The_HITfutju123 schrieb:


> Ein 2012er Zesty 314 von Lapierre mit diversen Anpassungen *.*



Mit XT Bremse und Reverb Sattelstütze???


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (27. Januar 2012)

Bavragor schrieb:


> Wirklich sehr schönes Bike. Sicher in nem Laden in C geholt oder? (mir ist keiner in FG bewusst der Lapierre führt)



Von Dresden 
Da du ja anscheinend auch pendelst: Fährst du zufällig auch immer mit der Bahn? ^^



@Cubisti:
Da hat wohl jemand den Zesty-Thread mitverfolgt 

Eigentlich wollt ich ja noch ne VAN ranpappen, aber das wird wohl erstmal warten müssen.

Btw.: Sitze grad im Zug von Freiberg Richtung Chemnitz. Hier hat jemand ´n schickes Spezi FSR XC ^^
(voll die folter XD


----------



## cubisti (27. Januar 2012)

Ne ni mitgelesen aber dachte mir das alles hab ich unserem Mechaniker doch letztens hingelegt damit es verbaut werden kann.

Gruss


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (27. Januar 2012)

Sag bloß du arbeitest da?!


----------



## cubisti (27. Januar 2012)

Kann sein ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_HITfutju123 (27. Januar 2012)

Uhh - so geheimnisvoll ^^

Aber dennoch: Freiberg ist ja n ganzes Stückchen weg von DD. Wohnst du in FG?


----------



## Bavragor (27. Januar 2012)

The_HITfutju123 schrieb:


> Von Dresden
> Da du ja anscheinend auch pendelst: Fährst du zufällig auch immer mit der Bahn?



Naja, pendeln übertrieben. Woche über C, We Fg. Aber da fahre ich mit der Bahn


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (27. Januar 2012)

Bavragor schrieb:


> Naja, pendeln übertrieben. Woche über C, We Fg. Aber da fahre ich mit der Bahn




Hm, da könnte man sich sogar schon über den Weg gelaufen/fahren sein


----------



## Bavragor (27. Januar 2012)

Prinzipiell möglich, ja. Wenn du dann ein Zesty haben solltest würde ich bei einer Begegnung wohl gleich erkennen


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (27. Januar 2012)

Hm, mal schauen. Jetzt muss es nur noch Ende März werden :/


----------



## cubisti (27. Januar 2012)

Da ist nix geheimnissvoll. Ja arbeite da!

Gruss


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (27. Januar 2012)

Und wohnst du in Freiberg, da du hier schreibst?

Entschuldige die etwas indiskrete Frage (^^), aber ich war bisher immer der Meinung, dass es in Relation zu den sichtbaren Rad-Fahrern in FG, relativ wenig hier ins Forum geschafft zu haben scheinen. Dieser Eindruck scheint sich aber immer mehr zu zerschlagen.



Da hätte man hier ja sogar auf lokaler Ebene die Möglichkeit, sich in Sachen "am Rad basteln", fortzubilden, wenn hier solche Personen vertreten sind


----------



## cubisti (27. Januar 2012)

Ne nur meine Freundin und ich bin also sehr oft in der Gegend .
Bin heut morgen beim stöbern nur so auf die Diskussion gestossen.

 Grüsse 

Bieten leider nur Frauenschraubkurse an ;-)


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (27. Januar 2012)

Echt nur Frauenschraubkurse...?

Setzt man das bei Männern als Allgemeinwissen voraus oder was?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubisti (27. Januar 2012)

Ne die Wissen doch immer alles besser..;-))


----------



## darkbiker90 (2. März 2012)

Kam heute in der uniinternen Rundmail, eventuell vermisst ja jemand das Rad, hier wurde ja Ã¶fters nach geklauten RÃ¤dern gesucht:

Die Kripo hat ein Fahrrad gefunden!

Bei einer am 29.12.2011 in Freiberg durchgefÃ¼hrten Durchsuchung wurde
u.a. ein grau/weiÃes Damenfahrrad von Specialized, Modell âAriel
Sportâ, gefunden und sichergestellt. Es ist davon auszugehen,
dass es aus einer Straftat stammt.
Wer kann Hinweise zum letzten EigentÃ¼mer geben?
Wem wurde das Fahrrad entwendet?

Ein Foto des Fahrrads gibt es in der Pressestelle.

Hier der Kontakt zur Polizei:

Jens Heidrich
Sachbearbeiter Kommissariat 2
_______________________________________________________________________

POLIZEIDIREKTION CHEMNITZ-ERZGEBIRGE
Polizeirevier Freiberg l Kriminaldienst
BeethovenstraÃe 8 | 09599 Freiberg| Postanschrift: PF 1155 | 09581
Freiberg
Tel.: +49 3731 70-2433 | Fax: +49 3731 70 -2448
[email protected] | www.polizei.sachsen.de


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (2. März 2012)

"u.a."?!

Wurden noch mehr Räder aufgegriffen?


----------



## Glitscher (2. März 2012)

Wohl eher noch n Schlagring und n Autoradio. Hätten die sonst bestimmt mit aufgeführt.


----------



## Bluebuster (3. März 2012)

Hallo,

werde morgen für ca. 2h mit dem Mtb um Freiberg unterwegs sein. Würde mich freuen nicht allein zu fahren. Es soll ruhig werden mit typischen XC-Wegen. Nicht sehr fahrtechnisch, denn ich bin sonst mit dem Rennrad unterwegs und werde wahrscheinlich schnell überfordert sein 

Treffpunkt: Back-Factory in der Innenstadt v. FG
Wann: 13:00

Bitte kurze Rückmeldung, damit ich nicht umsonst warte.

Grüße,
Klaus


----------



## C:Sys (3. März 2012)

xc bike leider noch nicht fahrbereit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_HITfutju123 (3. März 2012)

Same here too :/

^^


----------



## Glitscher (3. März 2012)

The_HITfutju123 schrieb:


> Same here too :/
> 
> ^^



Ich denk es wir ein AM?


----------



## Bluebuster (3. März 2012)

Schade,

vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand..., wegen der Semesterferien werden wahrscheinlich recht wenig Fahrradfreunde in FG sein


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (3. März 2012)

Glitscher schrieb:


> Ich denk es wir ein AM?




Mit AM kann man doch auch XC fahren oder? ^^


----------



## Glitscher (3. März 2012)

Ja sicher. Und mit nem Diamant auch AM. Wozu also das ganze Unterscheide. Ich bezweifle stark das man die Stärken eines AM Bikes in einer gemeinsamen Runde mit einem RR-erprobten Fahrer der gern weniger technische Sachen fahrn will, ausspielen kann.

Is ja auch Wumpe. B2T


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (3. März 2012)

Du würdest dich wundern


----------



## Bluebuster (4. März 2012)

Glitscher schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle stark das man die Stärken eines AM Bikes in einer gemeinsamen Runde mit einem RR-erprobten Fahrer der gern weniger technische Sachen fahrn will, ausspielen kann.



Nur als Erinnerung - ich suche jemandem zum gemütlichen Fahrrad fahren.

Der Winter war (zu) lang für mich  Um wieder in die Pötte zu kommen und auch wieder etwas Fahrtechnik zu bekommen will ich eben auch Mtb fahren. Also keine Angst!

Ich befürchte eher, dass ihr trotz meines leichten Rades auf mich warten müsst


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (4. März 2012)

Hier mal ein Beispiel, wie man sich die Wartezeit auf sein Fahrrad vertreiben kann (heute auf der Lichentberg-Enduro-Strecke gemacht)


----------



## Bavragor (4. März 2012)

Downhill-Trial?


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (4. März 2012)

Eigentlich eher Enduro (Wie geschrieben: Enduro-Strecke Lichtenberg)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Glitscher (4. März 2012)

Alter... Wo is der Fullface? 

Edith fragt: Wo genau is das nochma?


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (4. März 2012)

Lichtenberger Enduro-Strecke des letzten Jahres (Enduro ist wieder im Mai oder so). Im "Käsewald". Wenn man dem Trassenweg bis zum Fußballfeld (aus Richtung Kirche kommend) folgt und dann den nächsten Weg rechts (Platten-/Arbeitsweg) hoch fährt der nächste Wald. Echt gute Trailsammlung da oben


----------



## Falco (4. März 2012)

Bluebuster schrieb:


> Schade,
> 
> vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand..., wegen der Semesterferien werden wahrscheinlich recht wenig Fahrradfreunde in FG sein




Also wenn es wirklich so mau bei euch ist, dann würde ich mich dir anschließen. Such einfach ein paar Highlights in der Gegend rund um Freiberg raus. Hauptsache Technisch anspruchsvoll, man will sich ja steigern 

Ideal wäre etwas richtung Osten damit ich es mit der Rückfahrt nicht so übertreiben muss. Aber wenn ich mir so das Höheprofil anschau, dann will ich mal nicht so Anspruchsvoll sein, wenn es um die Lage der Tour geht.
Daher hauptsache Aktion, egal wo.

Biken in der Woche ist auch gern möglich. Montag und Freitag hätte ich mir aber für die Regeneration aufgehoben.

Grüße aus Dresden


----------



## Glitscher (4. März 2012)

The_HITfutju123 schrieb:


> Lichtenberger Enduro-Strecke des letzten Jahres (Enduro ist wieder im Mai oder so). Im "Käsewald". Wenn man dem Trassenweg bis zum Fußballfeld (aus Richtung Kirche kommend) folgt und dann den nächsten Weg rechts (Platten-/Arbeitsweg) hoch fährt der nächste Wald. Echt gute Trailsammlung da oben




thx. Kauf dir trotzdem ma n Helm.


----------



## Fischhenrik (4. März 2012)

Hi Freiberger!
Ich bin jetzt auch dabei! 
Rad: Ironhorse 6 Point (160mm FW) 
Können: Steigerungswillig
Wer mag mit mir also eine lockere Ründe drehen? Hab die nächsten zwei Wochen nur noch für eine Klausur zu lernen, bin also auch für tägliche Ausfahrten zu haben!


----------



## Bluebuster (4. März 2012)

So, so. Ironhorse 6 Point. Kannte ich bis dato nicht, sieht aber nach viel Federweg und Spielzeug fürs gröbere aus.

Mein Rad: Grand Canyon CF SLX

Das hieße: Ich schiege bergab - und du bergauf 
Ich glaube wir suchen verschiedene Ziele.

Heute war schön, nicht zu kalt, ca. 2 1/2h, 50km, von oben trocken und fast 100% Straßenfrei 

Meine nächsten Runde werde ich wieder ankündigen, vielleicht findet sich mal jemand. In der Woche ist es für mich kaum möglich.

Schöne Woche,
Klaus


----------



## C:Sys (5. März 2012)

hrhr Lichtenberg...


----------



## much175 (5. März 2012)

Fischhenrik schrieb:


> Hi Freiberger!
> Ich bin jetzt auch dabei!
> Rad: Ironhorse 6 Point (160mm FW)
> Können: Steigerungswillig
> Wer mag mit mir also eine lockere Ründe drehen? Hab die nächsten zwei Wochen nur noch für eine Klausur zu lernen, bin also auch für tägliche Ausfahrten zu haben!



Ich hoffe, dass ich bis nächste Woche mein Radl wieder zusammengebaut hab und dann für gemeinsame Touren bereit bin.

The Hit meinte die Strecke einer Mopedveranstaltung: http://enduro-lichtenberg.de/#Home 

Und C:Sys, nichts gegen Lichtenberg. Ohne der Strecke wär ich nie Montnbaiker geworden


----------



## C:Sys (5. März 2012)

na ja das Rennen in Lichtenberg ist für nen "Enduro"-Rennen nicht sehr pralle... dafür die Partys 
ist doch schön wenn du so deinen Weg aufs Radl gefunden hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fischhenrik (5. März 2012)

Morgen 9:30 beim Netto treffen.  Einfach ne lockere Runde im Rosinenwäldchen rumgurken.
Ich warte so 5 Minuten *g*  Es sei denn die Uni-Runden sind noch aktiv, wäre ja auch morgen Nachmittag...

*Edit*:  Ich versuche doch bis 14 Uhr zu warten und komme zur Mensa, falls da keiner ist, kann ich ja immer noch alleine fahren...

Ich hoffe, ich bin nicht alleine da..^^


----------



## much175 (6. März 2012)

C:Sys schrieb:


> dafür die Partys



gefällt mir^^


----------



## darkbiker90 (6. März 2012)

Die Unirunden finden momentan nicht mehr statt. Über den Winter hatte dann keiner mehr Interesse, beziehungsweise die Leute die im Winter regelmäßig fahren waren dann im Praxissemester oder hatten keine Zeit. 

Ich bin auch momentan nicht in FG, sonst wäre ich schonmal ne Runde mitgefahren.


----------



## Fischhenrik (6. März 2012)

Schade egaaal! Aber wer auch immer mal Lust hat: einfach hier vermerken!


----------



## Fischhenrik (6. März 2012)

x


----------



## C:Sys (6. März 2012)

häh? BILDER?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fischhenrik (6. März 2012)

Ne.


----------



## C:Sys (6. März 2012)

Wie ist denn das passiert? Ward ihr zu dritt unterwegs, weil ich welche auf der frauensteiner gesehen habe...
na dann gute Besserung!!


----------



## Fischhenrik (6. März 2012)

x


----------



## C:Sys (6. März 2012)

... hätt ja sein können. Echt gute Besserung!


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (7. März 2012)

Hm, wenn ich mir das so anschaue, tendiere ich doch eher zum Fullface, anstatt zu einem "Normalo"-Helm ^^.


----------



## Fischhenrik (7. März 2012)

x


----------



## AirNST (7. März 2012)

gute besserung

und wenns mit dem neuen rad'l nich geht...

... gings aber mit dem alten schon, oder ?

wo zum teufel is in FG son gefährlicher double ?


----------



## DaveYT (7. März 2012)

Von mir auch beste Genesung!

Ich bin ziemlich neu hier und erkunde gerade die Umgebung, das wÃ¼rdÂ´ mich auch mal interessierenâ¦  
  Vielleicht kann man demnÃ¤chst mal gemeinsam eine Runde drehen - dann kann auch jemand erste Hilfe leisten[FONT="]_ 
_[/FONT]


----------



## Fischhenrik (7. März 2012)

xxx


----------



## Bluebuster (9. März 2012)

ist ziemlich spontan:

heute eine Runde Mtb, Abfahrt Neue Mensa, 15:30, ca. 2h

Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fischhenrik (9. März 2012)

Bin dabei!


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (9. März 2012)

Und - wie war´s?

Ich hoffe spaßig?


----------



## Bluebuster (10. März 2012)

Striegistalrunde bis nach Mobendorf, dann Straße über Langhennersdorf zurück.
Knappe 2h, gutes Wetter, schöne Trails, schöne Geschichte.

Hatte ganz vergessen wie viel Bergfahrradfahren Spaß macht!
Ich hoffe meinem Wegbegleiter hat es auch Spaß gemacht und er hat sich gut erholt 

Schönes WE,
Klaus


----------



## Fischhenrik (10. März 2012)

Die Runde war richtig genial! Abgesehen davon, dass mich mein überdimensionierter Fully immer beim Uphill nach hinten runterschmeißen wollte und Klaus eine Rakete ist (Respekt dafür!) war es top!
 Dein Wegbegleiter hat sich bestens erholt, war aber gestern doch ganz schön fertig!
Danke nochmal für deine "Geduld"! Wenn du mal wieder die Bäume auswendig lernen willst, sag bitte bescheid!


----------



## Fischhenrik (12. März 2012)

Am Freitag sollen es 18° werden!


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (12. März 2012)

Das hab ich auch gehört - Temperaturen von bis zu 21°C )


Naja,wird halt wieder Sommer


----------



## dkc-live (12. März 2012)

So bald geht ja das Semester los. Es sollte wieder eine feste Tour geben


----------



## Fischhenrik (12. März 2012)

Ich hab noch keinen Stundenplan...


----------



## JoeHaBe (13. März 2012)

glaube keiner hat nen Stundenplan..der kommt ja immer erst 2 Wochen vorher..was mir jedes Semester irgendwie unbegreiflich ist..naja..vllt. warten die auf die absoluten Studentenzahlen, oder sowas..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bluebuster (13. März 2012)

Ich werde versuchen Freitag frei zu machen um dann eine längere Runde zu fahren (FG-Tharandter Wald-Windberg/Ftl-Poisenwald-Rabenauer Grund-Thrandter Wald-FG?).
Würde mich freuen sich hier ein paar Leute finden würden.

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=zyioodzbaypppfiq

Grüße,
Klaus


----------



## Fischhenrik (13. März 2012)

Klingt geil, aber das ist wohl (noch )nichts für mich! Ich denke da wirst du mir recht geben!


----------



## Glitscher (13. März 2012)

Ja, klingt gut. Leider etwas viel für ne Vorbelastung.


----------



## dkc-live (13. März 2012)

ich habe logischerweise auch noch keinen studenplan. der is ja auch eher ratgebender natur.


----------



## much175 (14. März 2012)

na da lasst uns doch so mal ne Tour fahren. Wie schauts aus mit Mittwoch in einer Woche (21.03.)

Eine schöne Runde durch den südlichen Freiberger Raum.
Treff: 15:00 Uhr an der neuen Mensa und ich komm 15:15 an der Buswendeschleife Frauensteiner Ecke Dammstraße dazu.

Gruß


----------



## Fischhenrik (14. März 2012)

Ich bin vom 19.3 bis zum 2.4 in der Heimat, also nicht in FG.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_HITfutju123 (14. März 2012)

much175 schrieb:


> na da lasst uns doch so mal ne Tour fahren. Wie schauts aus mit Mittwoch in einer Woche (21.03.)
> 
> Eine schöne Runde durch den südlichen Freiberger Raum.
> Treff: 15:00 Uhr an der neuen Mensa und ich komm 15:15 an der Buswendeschleife Frauensteiner Ecke Dammstraße dazu.
> ...




Maaaan Matze, jetzt quälst du mich aber wirklich 

Wobei - auf einen Versuch mit dem Diamant käme es an... XD


----------



## jazz_thang (17. März 2012)

Moin fahr morgen ne runde, ziemlich spontan. wollte eine Tagestour machen. Wenn jmd. lust kann er sich gerne melden. Start ist um 10 in FG. Tour ist noch offen. Bei keinen Vorschlägen würd ich mal die Tour von Bluebuster nachfahren.


----------



## Bluebuster (17. März 2012)

Schade, ich kann leider nicht dabei sein. Und das bei dem Wetter 
Trotzdem viel Spaß! Und beim Anstieg den Knappenweg hoch zum Windberg schön auf die Sattelspitze vorrutschen 

Eine kleiner Tourenbericht würde mich erfreuen.

Grüße,
Klaus


----------



## much175 (20. März 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12782

Kommt morgen jemand mit?
Wenn nicht, werde ich mir den Tag etwas anders einplanen.
Gruß


----------



## Bluebuster (23. März 2012)

Hallo,

heute Graben- oder Striegistour, Abfahrt 15:00 an der neuen Mensa, ca.2h, es wird auf jeden gewartet .
Wenn sich keiner meldet fahre ich nicht erst über die Mensa.

Grüße,
Klaus


----------



## darkbiker90 (23. März 2012)

Moin! Ich würd mal Interesse bekunden. 15:00 passt super und auch Graben- oder Striegistour ist mal wieder was feines. Pitt hatte mir eine Mail von dir weitergeleitet, waren die 25-30km/h aufs Rennrad oder MTB bezogen? Bei MTB müsste ich mich ja ganz schön strecken um das zu bringen. 

Ich bin also auf alle Fälle dabei, Treffpunkt Mensa passt auch gut.


----------



## Bluebuster (23. März 2012)

keine Angst, die Tempoangabe war für das Rennrad. Alles andere wäre doch etwas wild...


----------



## Milschmann (23. März 2012)

Klingt interessant, aber weis ni ob ich kann 

Keine Zeit


----------



## kirschebikes (23. März 2012)

Hi,
ist zwar bissel kurzfristig, aber am Sonntag ist die Grabentour zufahren, organisiert vom Bike Point Dresden!
Also wer Bock hat mit ner relativ großen Truppe gleichgesinnter loszuziehen, kann gerne mitkommen!

Treff: Sonntag, 25.03.2012
         10 Uhr am Bahnhof in Freiberg

Hier noch die Bike Point Beschreibung:
"Die Grabentour
Sie führt uns südlich von Dresden in die Bergstadt Freiberg.

Die Grabentour im Tal der Bobritzsch gilt als einer der schönsten Wanderwege Sachsens. Das ist Grund genug, auch ihre fahrtechnischen Reize zu ergründen.

Nur anfänglich bergig, geht es von Freiberg nach Falkenberg, weiter über Krummhennersdorf, vorbei am Reinsberger Schloss.

Hinter Bieberstein fahren wir entlang der Mulde zurück, streifen Kleinvoigtsberg und nehmen am Zechenteich die Wurzeln des Fürstenwaldes unter unsere Stollen. Insgesamt ist die Strecke sehr vielseitig: Mal steinig und ruppig, mal wieder sanft und mit Flow. Auf den 50km mit ca.600hm wird weniger der Puls, eher die Radbeherrschung das Tempo bestimmen. Insider sprechen von ca. 80% Singletrailanteil. Rechnet mit etwa 4-5 Stunden für die Tour incl. Pausen."


----------



## dkc-live (26. März 2012)

Die haben meine Runde geklaut 

Ne Spaß beiseite  Tolle Runde ist das. Werd die Anfang April auch unter die Reifen nehmen. Ich würde die aber andersherum fahren. Dann macht das mehr Laune.

Der Toti braucht keine 2 Std für die Runde ^^ Mir kommen 3 schon immer verdammt lang vor. Sind doch nur 40 km ohne wirkliche Berge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kirschebikes (26. März 2012)

ähm ja, also es waren am ende 57 km und 770 hm, ich fands schon ordentlich!
wenn du nix dagegen hast würde ich da auch gerne mitfahren? damit ich mir die endlich mal merke und hab von einigen gehört das sie die anders rum besser finden, würde mich interessieren!

wäre cool wenn du reinschreibst wann du die fährst!


----------



## JoeHaBe (26. März 2012)

ich hätt an der Tour auch Interesse..aber weiß noch nich genau, obs zeitlich klappt..Umzug usw..und ob ich fit genug bin is auch noch unsicher.. Bin grade in Halle..da gibts keine Berge und Zeit zum fahren hab ich auch kaum..
Also sag hier mal Bescheid, danke


----------



## Milschmann (26. März 2012)

Bin dabei DKC


----------



## dkc-live (28. März 2012)

kirschebikes schrieb:


> ähm ja, also es waren am ende 57 km und 770 hm, ich fands schon ordentlich!
> wenn du nix dagegen hast würde ich da auch gerne mitfahren? damit ich mir die endlich mal merke und hab von einigen gehört das sie die anders rum besser finden, würde mich interessieren!
> 
> wäre cool wenn du reinschreibst wann du die fährst!



so lang is die aber normal nicht  knapp über 34 km ist die lang.

ich werd mal schauen. nächste woche werd ich wohl noch mit der bachelorarbeit zu tun haben. ich sag mal grob. übernächste woche donnerstag (12.4) um 1600 uhr an der mensa. ihr müsst aber rücksicht nehmen. ich bin die letzten 3000 km keine schaltung mehr gefahren


----------



## Cube-Bikerin (29. März 2012)

da würde ich mich auch gern anschließen!!


----------



## kirschebikes (29. März 2012)

cool ... ist eingeplant!

ja also keine ahnung wieso die solang geworden ist, kann ich dir ja vieleicht nach der tour sagen


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (3. April 2012)

Hätte heut Abend noch jemand kurzfristig Lust? 

Hab keine Lust, allein rum zu cruisen.
Ich hätte nen kleinen Trial von BED nach Oberschöna im Petto, lass da aber auch gern mit mir reden


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (4. April 2012)

Nächste Möglichkeit: Heute Abend.


----------



## C:Sys (10. April 2012)

bleibt es bei donnerstag, würde mitkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (10. April 2012)

jo klappt. ersatzschlauch und getränke nicht vergessen.

wer will kommt einfach. wir haben ja zeit bis es dunkel ist. (3-4 std).

den termin können wir auch gerne fest machen und jeden donnerstag touren.


----------



## Bluebuster (10. April 2012)

Ich würde versuchen auch am Start zu sein - bitte noch kurze Info über Treffpunkt und Treffzeit. Allerdings nur, wenn Galle&Henker mein Rad wieder fit bekommen haben 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## dkc-live (10. April 2012)

16:00 
Vorplatz neue Mensa

ca 40 km und 600 hm


----------



## JoeHaBe (11. April 2012)

Bei mir klappt es leider nicht, genau 16Uhr ne Übung..das ist dann immer in den ungeraden Wochen..
Sonst wären Touren aber am Dienstag nach dem Mittag gut, da is frei..passt es da den andern?


----------



## dkc-live (11. April 2012)

Ich werde mich jetzt auf Dienstag 1830 (noch mit Licht) einpendeln und Donnerstag 1600. Ich fahr einfach an der Mensa vorbei und wenn jemand um die Zeit dasteht fahren wir zusammen.


----------



## dkc-live (11. April 2012)

P.S.: Bitte mit Styropor Mütze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C:Sys (12. April 2012)

ich glaub ich komm doch nicht mit... will mein full suspension bike nicht dreckig machen


----------



## Bluebuster (12. April 2012)

ich kann leider auch nicht, mein Rad ist leider noch nicht wieder fit


----------



## darkbiker90 (12. April 2012)

C:Sys schrieb:


> ich glaub ich komm doch nicht mit... will mein full suspension bike nicht dreckig machen



Grabentour ist nich schlammig, außerdem trocknets grad schon ab.


----------



## dkc-live (12. April 2012)

Wer sein rad nicht dreckig machen will, ist mit Mountainbiking sowieso fehl am Platz.

Also ich bin nicht aus Zucker und Dreck konserviert. Schlammig wird es zwar nicht aber dafür umso lustiger.


----------



## C:Sys (12. April 2012)

kannst ja mal nen foto posten ob es echt nicht dreckig geworden ist... will ja eigentlich das bike/rahmen verkaufen... also schongang


----------



## dkc-live (12. April 2012)

Wird nix bringen, da ich keinen Sinn im putzen sehe. Es ist jedenfalls nicht dreckiger als vorher.

War eine sehr gute Runde. Schönwetterradler verpassen einiges.


----------



## JoeHaBe (12. April 2012)

war schön..war nur am Ende ganz schön unterzuckert und hing ganz schön durch ...
 pünktlich war ich aber perfekt ; -)
und dreck gab es auch kaum...also weiter nix dramatisches..


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (13. April 2012)

Ihr wart das aber nicht zufällig, die beim Alekto um die Ecke (bei den Eisenbahnbrücken) mitten auf der Straße, nebeneinander und ohne Licht versuchten die Kreuzung zu queren - laufend?


Da hätt ich vorhin fast ein paar aufgegabelt... *g*


----------



## dkc-live (13. April 2012)

nope.

So Samstag um 10 Uhr an der neuen Mensa. Ich hÃ¶re Tharandt rufen. 60 km 1000 hm, 5 Std liegen vor uns. 

Nice to have: 2 Liter Wasser, 2 BrÃ¶tchen/Riegel, Ersatzschlauch, Luftpumpe, Multitool, Helm.

Eventuell 10 â¬ fÃ¼rn Zug wenn ihr nach Tharandt sagt, der RÃ¼ckweg ist euch zu hart.


----------



## Bluebuster (13. April 2012)

Och Manno, mein Rad ist immer noch beim Onkel Doktor 
Ab Mitte der Woche soll es fertig werden, dann geht es hoffentlich auch wieder los.

Euch eine gute Fahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (13. April 2012)

nächste mal fragste hier nach  da wird dir in 3 minuten geholfen


----------



## Milschmann (14. April 2012)

Sensationelle Tour gewesen, nice!


----------



## dkc-live (17. April 2012)

Törö. Heute 1815 Mensa. Um noch etwas Licht zu nutzen. Max 2 std.


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (18. April 2012)

Sorry, zu spät 

War gestern bereits mit much175 ne kleine Runde drehen:

Lichtenberg > Nassau > Gimmlitztal > Burgberg und < zurück


----------



## dkc-live (19. April 2012)

Heute 1600 Mensa.


----------



## Bluebuster (19. April 2012)

wäre gern mit dabei, Rad ist wieder gesund. Muss mal sehen ob es mit der Arbeit passt.
Wo soll es hingehen?


----------



## Bluebuster (27. April 2012)

Hallo,

morgen folgende Runde:

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=zyioodzbaypppfiq&referrer=trackList

85km
1500HM
Echt schöne Runde, vorrangig Wald- und Wiesenwege, relativ wenig Technikpassagen

Abfahrt: 9:00 
Muss gg. 14:00 wieder zurück sein, aber in 5h sollte das machbar sein 

Treffpkt. wie in Link, Donatsring Ecke Himmelfahrtsgasse

Wenn sich keiner meldet werde ich nicht am Treffpkt warten.

Grüße,
Klaus


----------



## dkc-live (27. April 2012)

sehr ambitioniert.


----------



## mooose (27. April 2012)

Haha...mir genügen morgen schon 40 km....Viel Spass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bluebuster (8. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

will heute fahren, wer ist dabei? Mind. 2h, wohin und wie schnell, ist mir egal. Ab 16:00 möglich.


----------



## much175 (8. Mai 2012)

Heut ist doch bestimmt wieder Uni-Runde 18Uhr, Neue Mensa
Und Donnerstags 16Uhr am gleichen Ort


----------



## darkbiker90 (8. Mai 2012)

Dienstag 18:30, sonst stimmt alles


----------



## Bluebuster (15. Mai 2012)

Jungs,

will kommenden Sonntag die große Runde bei der Grenzlandtour mitfahren (http://www.grenzlandtour.de/). Es wird wirklich gemütlich, eine Freundin kommt mit, höchstens Uni-Runden-Tempo.
Hätte noch EIN Platz frei im Auto.

Grüße


----------



## C:Sys (30. Mai 2012)

Hi,
was steht Donnerstag an? Ist immer schade, wenn man 1 minute vorher erst darüber reden muss 
grüße


----------



## mooose (30. Mai 2012)

Donnerstag ab 18:30 Uhr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (30. Mai 2012)

C:Sys schrieb:


> Hi,
> was steht Donnerstag an? Ist immer schade, wenn man 1 minute vorher erst darüber reden muss
> grüße



1600 die "Unirunde"


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (30. Mai 2012)

Was nun - 16:00 oder 18:30? ^^


----------



## dkc-live (31. Mai 2012)

Also unsere Standartzeit ist 1600 und das wird sie auch bleiben. es sieht aber so aus , das mooose 1830 fährt.


----------



## mooose (31. Mai 2012)

Yo tut er, kann leider nich ab 16:00 (Maluche bis 18:00)...aber ab nächster Woche klappts


----------



## C:Sys (31. Mai 2012)

Wo gehts hin?


----------



## Orwell (6. Juni 2012)

Servus,

hat einer von euch noch einen IS-IS +20mm Adapter rumfliegen den er nicht mehr braucht?

Grüße
Lars


----------



## dkc-live (6. Juni 2012)

Ja. 3 Tage alt und unbenutz von einer Avid.

Etwas älter und unbenutzt von Shimano.

Ich hät sogar ein ganzes Avid Elixir 5 Set abzugeben 185/185 + Scheiben + 2 Neue Packungen Bremsbeläge + Entlüftungskit.
Knapp 2 Jahre und 6tkm am Stadtrad gefahren.


----------



## Orwell (6. Juni 2012)

Was möchtest du für so einen Adapter? Mit Bremsen bin ich versorgt.

PS: Dein Briefkasten ist voll ;-)


----------



## C:Sys (10. Juni 2012)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Carbongabelschaft kürzen?!


----------



## mooose (10. Juni 2012)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkbiker90 (10. Juni 2012)

Ja, einfach mit frischer Metallsäge abschneiden, vorsichtig arbeiten, die Säge auf keinen Fall ankanten und beim Sägen immer mal drehen, dann franst die letzte Schnittstelle nicht so aus. 
Nach dem Absägen mit Schleifpapier die Schnittkante glätten und bei Bedarf noch mit etwas Lack sichern. 

Offiziell sollte man einen Mundschutz tragen, da der Carbonstaub so fein ist, dass er in die Lungenbläschen passt, habe ich aber auch nicht gemacht, einfach aufpassen, dass man den Staub nicht einatmet.


----------



## C:Sys (10. Juni 2012)

okay so weit so gut...
was für nen Expander hast du genutzt und hast du den drin gelassen? Und muss ich Carbon Montagepaste für die Vorbaumontage nutzen??
Sorry kenne bisher nur alu


----------



## darkbiker90 (10. Juni 2012)

Also ich hab ja die DT Swiss, da gabs ja den original Expander dazu, den hab ich auch drin. An allen Flächen wo geklemmt wird ein wenig Montagepaste drauf machen (Expander, Vorbau) und nach Möglichkeit mit Drehmo arbeiten.


----------



## Bluebuster (19. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

biete 1 Platz im Auto zum Arber Radmarathon am 29.07.
Mtb, 134km, 2900Hm

Anreise 28.07. abends, Übernachtung in Zelt oder Pension

Grüße


----------



## lnt (30. Juli 2012)

hab von einem freund erfahren, dass hier in FG jemand mit einem Kona Entourage unterwegs ist. wenn der-/diejeniger hier mitliest, würde ich mich über eine kleine rückmeldung freuen. ich überlege mir das bike in (ferner) zukunft zu kaufen. vielleicht kennt ja auch jemand anderes hier den oder die fahrer/-in?


----------



## Bluebuster (3. August 2012)

Hallo,

hat jemand Bock spontan ne kleine 1...2h Mtb-Runde zu drehen? Gern auch gemütlich.
Abfahrt spätestens 18:00


----------



## rockauer (20. August 2012)

Hallo,

ich wollte mal fragen, ob es die "Unirunde" noch gibt? und wie ist denn der ungefähre Streckenverlauf (ist der Anfängertauglich)?

Ich bin noch recht neu auf dem Mtb, würde aber gern mit ner Gruppe mal ne Ausfahrt machen.

Gruß
Henry


----------



## Orwell (20. August 2012)

Servus Henry,

ich glaube das hast du etwas missverstanden. Die Uni-Runde ist nur Ort und Zeit zu der die Leute zusammenkommen und dann einfach adhoc entscheiden was sie hier in der Gegend fahren und dann gehts los. Die Strecke ist also individuell. Dauerbrenner sind natürlich Grabentour, Striegis, Rosinenbusch... 

Grüße
Lars


----------



## Bluebuster (24. August 2012)

Hallo,

fahre kommenden Sonntag, 26.08., folgende Runde:

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=kxbettjdkmycbwnk

ca. 80km, 1500Hm, knackige Up- & Downhills, Singletrails und zwischendurch Waldautobahn zum entspannen 

Es soll gemütlich werden. An jedem Anstieg und nach jeder Abfahrt wird selbstverständlich gewartet, es bleibt keiner in der Pampa zurück!

Abfahrt ist 9:30 am Obermarkt in FG, Rückankunft zw. 16:00-17:00 geplant.

Grüße,
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radono (24. August 2012)

Hallo Klaus,

wieviel nehmen bis jetzt an der Tour teil?

Würde gerne mitfahren! 

Beste Grüße!
Dirk


----------



## Bluebuster (24. August 2012)

momentan sind wir zu dritt, mit dir wären wir vier.


----------



## DaMatta (25. August 2012)

Hi, ich würde mich für morgen auch mal anmelden. Grüße Philipp


----------



## Bluebuster (26. August 2012)

Hallo,

ich bin krank geworden und kann deswegen doch nicht mitkommen. Tut mir echt leid..., aber es geht echt ne.

Grüße,
Klaus


----------



## DaMatta (26. August 2012)

Ich hoffe die Tour wird trotzdem gefahren, ich komme erstmal zum Obermarkt. Zur Not hab ich die Tour auch auf dem GPS.


----------



## DaMatta (26. August 2012)

DaMatta schrieb:


> Ich hoffe die Tour wird trotzdem gefahren, ich komme erstmal zum Obermarkt. Zur Not hab ich die Tour auch auf dem GPS.



Ich War 5 min eher da und hab bis 9:45 gewartet. Und kein Schwanz hat sich dort zum Obermarkt begeben, nur weil einer wegen Krankheit abgesagt hat??? Ihr Pfeifen..... 

@Bluebuster: Nächstes mal eher bescheid geben, dass die gesamte  Tour abgeblasen wird (die anderen beiden neben radono scheinen ja deine kumpels zu sein. Und da wirst du ja gewusst haben dass die nicht kommen)!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bluebuster (26. August 2012)

Hallo DaMatta,

war nicht mein Ziel, dass die Runde komplett ausfällt. Von den anderen beiden ist auch einer ausgefallen, auch mit Magen-Darm, hat auch die Nacht auf dem Klo verbracht...  Das habe ich aber erst jetzt erfahren.

Sorry nochmal, hatte mir das auch alles anders vorgestellt , wird wenn möglich nachgeholt.

Bist du jetzt alleine gefahren, oder hattest du dazu keinen Bock?


----------



## sunnyDH (27. August 2012)

Guten Morgen zusammen, 

nachdem ich schon seit Jahren nicht mehr fahre, weil mir alleine die Motivation fehlt  , dachte ich, ich such doch mal nach ner Gruppe, mit der ich mal auf eine gemütliche Tour mitkommen kann. 

Viele Grüße
Sonja


----------



## DaMatta (27. August 2012)

@Bluebuster: Bin die Tour nicht gefahren. War statt dessen an der Talsperre Klingenberg. War auch schön dort.


----------



## DaMatta (27. August 2012)

sunnyDH schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen,
> 
> nachdem ich schon seit Jahren nicht mehr fahre, weil mir alleine die Motivation fehlt  , dachte ich, ich such doch mal nach ner Gruppe, mit der ich mal auf eine gemütliche Tour mitkommen kann.
> 
> ...



Da musst du ab und an mal hier rein schauen. hier werden öfters mal Touren angekündigt.


----------



## kirschebikes (28. August 2012)

Hi,

ist zwar wieder kurzfristig, aber wer lust hat kann am Wochenende in Dresden am Ostra-Cup teilnehmen oder zuschauen.

Dabei handelt es um einen Duathlon und ein Mountainbikerennen. Das Mountainbikerennen gehört zum Mitteldeutschlandcup.

Mehr Infos findet ihr unter: www.ostra-cup.de


----------



## sunnyDH (29. August 2012)

DaMatta schrieb:


> Da musst du ab und an mal hier rein schauen. hier werden öfters mal Touren angekündigt.




Hab ich vor, danke


----------



## darkbiker90 (29. August 2012)

Ab Ende dieser Woche ist meine Freundin Jane auch wieder in Freiberg. Dann könnt ihr euch ja mal zu einer Runde verabreden. Bei Interesse schreib mich mal per PN an, dann geb ich dir Kontaktdaten durch. Sie ist hier nämlich nicht angemeldet. 

Ansonsten müsste auch demnächst wieder die Unirunde sein, da sind auch immer mal ein paar Mädels mit dabei. Nich wahr Caro?  Dafür am besten hier im Forum dkc-live anschreiben. Seine Freundin fährt auch immer mal mit.


----------



## kirschebikes (3. September 2012)

Toti666 schrieb:


> Ab Ende dieser Woche ist meine Freundin Jane auch wieder in Freiberg. Dann könnt ihr euch ja mal zu einer Runde verabreden. Bei Interesse schreib mich mal per PN an, dann geb ich dir Kontaktdaten durch. Sie ist hier nämlich nicht angemeldet.
> 
> Ansonsten müsste auch demnächst wieder die Unirunde sein, da sind auch immer mal ein paar Mädels mit dabei. Nich wahr Caro?  Dafür am besten hier im Forum dkc-live anschreiben. Seine Freundin fährt auch immer mal mit.



Nu, ich (caro) bin auch immer dabei!!


----------



## aenn (11. September 2012)

Hallihallo und Grüße an alle.

Ich bedanke mich bei Bluebuster für die gelungene Tour gestern, werd die wohl jetzt auch öfter kurbeln.

Bei dem Rest von euch würde ich mich gerne vorstellen. Bin Studentin hier in Freiberg und suche leute zum zusammen trainieren. Möchte auch gerne die Uni-Runde mit abklappern  

Ansonsten wär ich für spontane Ausfahrten noch bis Oktober (fast immer) bereit. Meldet euch  

GlG
Änn


----------



## darkbiker90 (11. September 2012)

Hi! Wir fahren heute Abend 18:00 ne lockere Runde, kannst dich gern anschließen wenn du magst. 

Unirunde machen wir Termine sobald das Semester los geht bzw. die Stundenpläne raus sind. Bis dahin alles spontan, also bei Interesse einfach mal hier melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kirschebikes (11. September 2012)

ich bin dabei heute abend!


----------



## aenn (12. September 2012)

Habs zu spät gelesen...-.-  war aber gestern früh schon draußen. Nextes mal schau ich vorher  mal hier rein  Bis dahin


----------



## jazz_thang (19. September 2012)

Hi, ich fahr am Sonntag diese Tour: http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.50271.html
also mit dem Zug von Freiberg nach Freital und dann geht`s los. Bin solala fit also nicht zu viel erwarten, aber für die Tour sollte es gut reichen. Wer mitkommen einfach melden, bis dann.


----------



## radono (20. September 2012)

Komme aus der Nähe von Freital. Wäre eventuell dabei, kommt auf's Wetter an. Bin zwar noch nicht genau diese Runde gefahren, aber im Tharandter Wald, Poisenwald, etc. gibt's wirklich herrliche Trails, bei den Witterungsbedingungen aber teilweise mit Vorsicht zu genießen.


----------



## JoeHaBe (21. September 2012)

hey, bin auf der Suche nach ner günstigen Starrgabel mit 1 1/8 Ahead Schaft. Sollte Discaufnahme haben, ca. 43-44cm hoch bauen und zwischen Achse und Krone min. 36cm Platz lassen, damit ein 28" Rad durchpasst.
Grüße


----------



## darkbiker90 (7. Oktober 2012)

Wir wollen am 13./14.10. mit PKWs nach Töpeln (bei Döbeln) und von dort aus mit den Bikes zur Talsperre Kriebstein, Runde rum und wieder zurück. Wer Interesse hat, bitte hier melden, optimalerweise mit PKW-Mitfahrgelegenheit ab Freiberg. Bisher sind wir 5 Leute mit 2 Autos.


----------



## C:Sys (16. Oktober 2012)

Wie schaut es mit unirunde dieses Semester aus?


----------



## JoeHaBe (16. Oktober 2012)

mir passt Mittwoch gut, falls darauf Rücksicht genommen werden kann, so oft war ich bisher nicht mit dabei..


----------



## darkbiker90 (16. Oktober 2012)

Dienstag 18:00 (mit Licht) und Freitag 14:00


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C:Sys (16. Oktober 2012)

Hmm...
Freitag hab ich Zeit, das klappt. Aber Dienstag scheitert an der nicht vorhandenen Flutlichtanlage...
Vielleicht will oder fährt jemand auch noch an anderen Tagen?! Wie Dienstag Nachmittag ca 16 uhr?
Grüße


----------



## dkc-live (19. Oktober 2012)

also gutes licht bekommt man fÃ¼r um die 100 â¬.

magicshinelights.eu die mj 872 ist empfehlenswert.

Ich wÃ¼rde mir darÃ¼ber gedanken machen. Nightrides machen doppelt soviel laune.


----------



## much175 (21. Oktober 2012)

am Freitag bin ich auch wieder mal mit am Start, freu mich schon drauf


----------



## dkc-live (27. Oktober 2012)

irgendwie hab ich dich nicht gesehen


----------



## much175 (30. Oktober 2012)

ja blöd gelaufen...
Hatte am Tag zuvor einen Speichenbruch und musste erstmal eine Ersatzspeiche auftreiben und reinzimmern.
Ich komm ja mal wieder in die Region


----------



## Bluebuster (16. November 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe nächste Woche (19.-23.11.) Urlaub und möchte die Zeit nutzen mit dem Mtb oder RR einige Runden rund um FG durch den Spätherbst zu drehen. Streckenlänge, Fahrzeit etc. ist mir eigentlich egal, hauptsache nicht im Dunkeln und nicht allein 

Grüße,
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackskorpion03 (18. November 2012)

Hallo Klaus,
ich werde am Mittwoch wieder fahren, allerdings RR. Warum nicht im Dunkeln? Keine Lampe?

PS: Bist du Student?


----------



## Bluebuster (18. November 2012)

Hallo BS03,

ich bin keine Student, deswegen rede ich auch von Urlaub 
Und gerade WEIL ich Urlaub habe, will ich eben NICHT im Dunkeln fahren 
Und gerade WEIL ich Urlaub habe, würde ich auch vermeiden wollen am Feiertag rumzufahren, weil da meine Familie auch frei hat 

Trodtzdem schönen Dank für das Angebot - hättest du denn in der kommende Woche auch Zeit? Vielleicht lässt sich etwas organisieren?


Grüße,
Klaus


----------



## blackskorpion03 (18. November 2012)

Hallo Klaus,
im Dunkeln ist gut munkeln, wenn nicht am Mittwoch, wirds nur im dunkeln. wenn ich von der Arbeit komme wirds schnell dunkel und Lust zum Fahren habe ich nach der Arbeit jetzt nicht mehr.

Aber was ich noch loswerden wollte: Ich schreibe hier in einem MTB-Forum und habe garkeit MTB.
Nicht dass ich der Sache abgeneigt wäre, vielmehr kenne ich niemanden mit dem ich fahren könnte und wohin man mit nem MTB fährt hier so weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## C:Sys (19. November 2012)

Also ich hätte auch vorm dunkel werden Zeit und auch nen bissl Lust 
Aber wenn ich das Wetter so sehe...Freiberger Waschküche. Müssen ja keine mehrere Stunden sein.


----------



## Bluebuster (19. November 2012)

Okay, dann hier noch offiziell:

Morgen Mtb-Runde, Treff: 13:00 @ Brunnen am Obermarkt
Strecke bin ich flexibel (Grabentour?).

Mit dabei bsiher: C:Sys: + Langundo 

Bis dahin,
Klaus


----------



## Langundo (20. November 2012)

Moin,
Brunnen ist glaube schlecht, da der Weihnachtsmarkt aufgebaut wird. Vor der Buchhandlung ist es besser, da ist Platz ohne Ende^^


----------



## Bluebuster (21. November 2012)

War schön gestern, 40km; 2,5h - u.a. seit langem mal wieder im Fürstenbusch gewesen, ganz vergessen was für coole Abfahrten es da gibt 

----------------------------------------

Gleich noch eine Einladung zur Jahresabschlussfahrt. Am Freitag (23.11.) geht es in Richtung Freital über alle möglichen Wald- und Wiesenwege, insgesamt ca.85km mit allerlei Rampen 

Start: 9:30, Freiberg - Poststraße Ecke B173, direkt vor der Post.
Geplant sind ca.5h, höchstens 6h, mind. eine längere Pause für warmes Getränk 
Soweit die Deadline gehalten wird, wird auf JEDEN gewartet.
Als Hinweis für die Unentschlossenen: Ab Tharandt fährt notfalls auch ein Zug!!!

Bis übermorgen,
Klaus


----------



## much175 (26. November 2012)

Hi Leute,

ein Kumpel von mir hat die Vision, in Freiberg irgendwas für MTBler zu veranstalten. Rausgekommen ist eine kleine City-Enduro durch die Stadt mit verschiedenen Wertungsprüfungen in und um Freiberg.
Das ganze lässt sich aber nicht ohne Fahrer realisieren... Wär schön, wenn ihr eure Meinung zu diesem Projekt mal reinschreiben würdet. Er freut sich über jedes Feedback!!!

Hier noch mal alle Infos in Kurzform:
http://www.kanjero-studios.de/c-fg-mtb.htm


----------



## darkbiker90 (26. November 2012)

Auf diese Art ist es Blödsinn. Entweder man macht es öffentlich und legal, dann könnte da was draus werden. Vorab einen illegalen "Testlauf" zu veranstalten geht mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nach hinten los. Wenn das ganze offiziell und angemeldet passieren würde, hätte ich da daran auch Interesse, insofern das mit Hardtail zu bewältigen ist. Andernfalls "No Way".


----------



## Bluebuster (27. November 2012)

Hallo,

generell ist es natürlich zu befürworten etwas in und um Freiberg auf die Beine zu stellen. Und Eigeninitiative ist sowieso löblich .
Falls es für eine Hardtail-Hobbylusche fahrbar wäre, wäre ich auch selbst mit am Start.

ABER: Letztendlich kann ich mich Toti nur anschließen und euch bitten die Veranstaltung noch einmal zu überdenken, erst recht, wenn es IN DIE STADT gehen soll. 
Da wird es nicht lange dauern bis die "Rennleitung" das Ruder übernimmt  Außerdem wäre das nicht allzu hilfreich für das ohnehin angespannte Verhätnis Passante/Fußgänger & Radfahrer...

Um dennoch konstruktiv zu bleiben: Mich würde schon interessieren was genau euer Anliegen ist, was für eine Art Veranstaltung euch vorschwebt. Denn ich denke mit viel Willen und Einsatz lässt sich das auch in Zusammenarbeit mit der Stadt auf die Beine stellen. Deswegen,
was haltet ihr von einem konstruktivem Gespäch, meinetwegen bei nem Bier. Ich bin davon überzeugt dass auch andere dabei wären euch zu unterstützen 

Grüße,
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeHaBe (28. November 2012)

hey, bin auf der suche nach nem Adapter für die Bremse. Von Pm auf Pm 203mm . Also zb Magura QM7.. Hat jmd einen übrig und für günstig abzugeben? Grüße,joe


----------



## C:Sys (29. Dezember 2012)

frohes neues! 
Grüße


----------



## Ehrli (10. Januar 2013)

Guten Tag zusammen,

mein Bike ist jetzt endlich repariert und ich hätte Lust mich euch anzuschließen.
Gibt es denn Leute, die auch bei miesem Wetter und evtl das ein oder andere mal bei Schnee fahren?
Kurz zu mir:
Ich studiere jetzt seit Oktober in Freiberg. Bin 24 Jahre. Fahre ein Radon Slide AM 140 und damit gerne auch mal etwas anspruchsvollere Sachen.

Schöne Grüße
Ehrli


----------



## dkc-live (18. Januar 2013)

13:00 Uhr Neue Mensa 19.01


----------



## C:Sys (18. Januar 2013)

hast du schonmal raus geschaut... es liegt schnee 0_o


----------



## Bluebuster (18. Januar 2013)

dkc-live schrieb:


> 13:00 Uhr Neue Mensa 19.01



Ich wäre sogar dabei, wenn es etwas wärmer wäre. Es ist es mir aber ein bisschen ZU kühl, so viele Klamotten kann ich nicht anziehen um meine Hände und Füße nach 30min noch zu spüren.

Bis demnächst,
Klaus


----------



## dkc-live (18. Januar 2013)

Das sind 3 mm schnee. Da kommt doch erst Freude auf. Naja 1,5 Std ca. 20 km. Keine Ahnung ich zieh mich nicht warm an. Unterziehhandschuhe und Übergangshandschuhe und das wars. Lange Hose und Jacke.

Ab -10° Versteh ich das dann aber auch.


----------



## Bluebuster (18. Januar 2013)

dkc-live schrieb:


> ...Ab -10° Versteh ich das dann aber auch.



lt. wetter.com werden morgen zum Glück nur -9°, haste ja nochmal Glück gehabt 

Mal etwas Off-Topic:

---------------------------------------------

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem oder einer motivierten Mtbler/in, der Lust hat mit mir am *22.06.2013 das Heavy24* als *2er Team männlich oder mixed* zu bestreiten.
Am liebsten jemand, der bereits ein 24h-Rennen-Erfahrung mitbringt, kann aber auch gern 'ne Jungfrau sein 

Ich gebe zu: es ist hart, und eine ewige Quälerei, und teuer, und geht aufs geliebte Material, und es ist sowieso vielzu anstrengend, und überhaupt - Es ist total sinnlos 24h im Kreis zu fahren!

Aber es macht süchtig!!! 

Meldet euch einfach per PM,
Klaus


----------



## much175 (15. März 2013)

Hey Freiberger Jungs und Mädels,
ich bin über Ostern endlich mal wieder im Lande. Seit ihr noch zu gewohnten Zeiten unterwegs oder genießt ihr Semesterferien? 

Gruß aus Dresden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkbiker90 (15. April 2013)

Da sich der Schnee ja endlich mal verzogen hat starten wir wieder mit der Unirunde. *Treffpunkt Dienstag 18:00 Mensa*. Weitere Termine spontan oder nach Bedarf auch einen zweiten Termin. Den kann ich dann aber nicht übernehmen, da müsste sich dann jemand finden, der das leitet.

Wie immer: Ohne Helm wird keiner mitgenommen und alles auf eigene Gefahr!

Sollte es arg regnen, vorher fragen ob gefahren wird sonst kann es sein, dass man allein da steht und wartet. Prinzipiell fahre ich nicht (mehr) bei Regen. Sollte aber Interesse bestehen, lasse ich mich gegebenenfalls breit schlagen meine Regenklamotten zu entstauben.

Hoffe man sieht sich zahlreich!

Gruß, Toni


----------



## Safariatze (18. April 2013)

Hey,

wie ich sehe organisierst du einen wöchentlichen Treff in  Freiberg. Was sind denn das so für Touren? Extrem  Anspruchsvoll?

Und vorallem wäre denn auch eine Frau mit ihrem Bike willkommen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Grüße, Anke


----------



## darkbiker90 (18. April 2013)

Hey Anke, 

Unsere momentan 3 Mädels treffen sich auch zu der Zeit an der Mensa und fahren dann getrennt von uns etwas entspannter. Je nach Lust und Laune fahren wir sicher auch mal wieder zusammen. Also ja, auf jeden Fall.

Viele Grüße, Toni


----------



## Safariatze (18. April 2013)

Hallo Toni,

das klingt ja perfekt ... wie lang sind denn die Touren so? Sollte man da vorher mal mit den Mädels kommunizieren oder einfach da sein zu dem Termin?

Liebe Grüße, Anke


----------



## Milschmann (19. April 2013)

Hey Anke. Ich bin mir sicher du kannst einfach mal vorbeischauen. Mich hat gestern noch jemand angesprochen. Ich habe ihn mal in die Skype Gruppe eingeladen
. Dort werden spontan zusätzliche Termine abgesprochen.
Also wenn du Skype hast anke, adde mich mal. 
Ach ja, der "neue heißt Constantin, falls ihr euch wundert.


----------



## Orwell (20. April 2013)

Ich möchte euch eine kleine Warnung zukommen lassen, wenn ihr heuer in den hiesigen Wäldern unterwegs seid! Die sog. Kriebelmücke, sie sieht aus wie eine kleine schwarze Fliege, ist momentan sehr aktiv, vorallem in der Nähe von Gewässern. Diese kleinen Biester verursachen sehr schmerzhafte Bisse. Außerdem kommt es in Folge der Bisse zu starken Schwellungen, Juckreiz und Schmerzen die 1-2 Wochen andauern können. Ein Bienenstich ist Kinderfasching dagegen. Bleibt am Besten in Bewegung und schmiert euch vor der Fahrt mit Autan ein. Mit den starken allergischen Reaktionen ist nicht zu spaßen und die setzen euch für einige Zeit sportlich außer Gefecht. Teilweise scheint sogar eine Antibiotika-Behandlung notwendig zu sein. 

Happy Trails!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aenn (26. April 2013)

Hallo Leute,

war lange nicht da, Ich weiß. Jetzt geht es aber bei mir auch wieder los. Würde mich wieder gern bei den Mädelz einklinken. Hoffe Ihr seid alle im Skype jetzt? 

Liebe Grüße.


----------



## Dom1990 (28. Juli 2013)

Leute suche verrückte die freizeitlich bissl fahren wollen  bei intresse pn an mich


----------



## Applebee (4. August 2013)

wann und vor allem wo und was??? komme aus HC und bin durch die arbeit nur alle 10tage daheim.
mfg
PS: fahre ein 29er Hardy CC


----------



## sitzsack (5. August 2013)

Tag zusammen,
bin aus Trier nach Freiberg gezogen und bisher völlig aufgeschmissen, was Strecken im Wald angeht. Kam wegen dem Umzug und der Arbeit bisher auch nicht viel zum fahren... wo könnte ich mich mal einklinken? Hab ein Canyon Nerve AM und fahre gerne mal runter, aber nix knüppelhartes. So eine abendliche Runde wäre aber eine willkommene Abwechslung zum Weg zur Arbeitstelle!


----------



## sitzsack (5. August 2013)

Gilt der Dienstags-Termin an der Mensa noch? Dann würde ich da morgen mal aufschlagen, wenn das  in Ordnung geht?!


----------



## much175 (10. September 2013)

hey liebe Freunde des gepflegten Bergradsports,
nun ist es soweit und wir von der Burgberg-Trail Crew (BB-T Crew) möchten euch zu unserer kleinen Enduro-Session Ende September einladen. Kleines Rennen, ohne Stress und viel Spaß stehen auf dem Plan. Kurzentschlossene Enduristen und Hobby-MTB-ler sind gern gesehen, solange S2-Trails (Vergleich Singletrailskala) kein Problem sind 
Genaueres findet ihr in der Ausschreibung.
Man sieht sich 

http://www.kanjero-studios.de/xyzbbendurozyx.htm


----------



## Stresshormon (11. September 2013)

Hi Matze,
wenn es mein Arbeitgeber zulässt bin ich dabei .


----------



## much175 (22. September 2013)

So Leute, wir haben die Ausschreibung noch mal etwas abgeändert und eine kleine Beschreibung der einzelnen Stabes hinzugefügt. Kurz entschlossene können sich noch anmelden 


much175 schrieb:


> hey liebe Freunde des gepflegten Bergradsports,
> nun ist es soweit und wir von der Burgberg-Trail Crew (BB-T Crew) möchten euch zu unserer kleinen Enduro-Session Ende September einladen. Kleines Rennen, ohne Stress und viel Spaß stehen auf dem Plan. Kurzentschlossene Enduristen und Hobby-MTB-ler sind gern gesehen, solange S2-Trails (Vergleich Singletrailskala) kein Problem sind
> Genaueres findet ihr in der Ausschreibung.
> Man sieht sich
> ...


----------



## darkbiker90 (23. September 2013)

Hi, Rein theoretisch erstmal gefragt: Bis wann ist die Anmeldung noch möglich? Sind die Wertungsprüfungen mit einem CC-Hardtail grundsätzlich fahrbar wenn man nicht auf Top-Zeit aus ist? (Ich fahre CC-Rennen deutschlandweit und bin mit kleinen bis mittleren Sprüngen/Absätzen, Steinfeldern, etc. vertraut und die Trails in/um Freiberg, Bsp. Münzbachtal, fahre ich sicher, auch die gebauten im Muldenhüttenwald, da lasse ich die Sprünge aber aus) Wäre eine Begleitung möglich, die dann auch Bilder für die gesamte Veranstaltung liefert (DSLR-Kamera, gegebenenfalls kleine Videoschnippsel)? 

Ich überlege eventuell zu starten, habe aber auch noch CC-Rennen an diesem Wochenende zur Auswahl, die aber mit einer weiten Anreise verbunden wären. Wie gesagt, es geht mir nicht um Topzeiten, würde aber gern mitfahren um die Trails kennen zu lernen und gezielt nochmal an der Fahrtechnik zu arbeiten. No-Gos wären große Doubles, große Sprünge/Tables ins Flache etc. und alles was einen Hardtail-Carbonrahmen zerstören könnte. Knieschoner lassen sich auftreiben, Helm habe ich nur Halbschale.


----------



## much175 (23. September 2013)

Pn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeHaBe (18. Februar 2014)

Hey, bin auf der Suche nach einer günstigen (gebraucht/neu) Felge, 28/29" mit 32Löchern.
 Sollte technisch i.O. sein und am liebsten ohne Bremsflanken (also für Disc), oder zumindest in Felgenfarbe.
Weiß oder schwarz oder rot wäre top!

Falls jmd. noch was da hat, bitte melden!
Grüße, Joe


----------



## darkbiker90 (18. Februar 2014)

Brauchst du nur eine Felge? Ich hätte noch einen kompletten Laufradsatz in 29" abzugeben. Mavic Crossride 29 http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufr...ide-Disc-29-Zoll-Laufradsatz-2013::25786.html Ist wenig gefahren und quasi neuwertig, Lagerspiel hinten müsste nur mal eingestellt werden (kann ich vorm Verkauf machen lassen). Da ich den LRS mal über Sponsoringkonditionen bekommen habe, kann ich den für 50€ für den ganzen Laufradsatz abgeben.


----------



## JoeHaBe (18. Februar 2014)

Toti666 schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch einen kompletten Laufradsatz in 29" abzugeben...für 50€



Hey, das ist zwar ein super angebot, aber ich will mir fürs Stadtrad einen Sommerlaufradsatz mit "Dackelschneider" zusammenbauen. Da ich da aber keine Steckachsen dran hab und auch schon fast alle Teile (eine Felge, Speichen, VR Nabe, evtl HR Nabe) so da sind, wäre dein LRS nicht ganz passend. Nur das Hinterrad wäre eine Option, wenn man das auch mit SSP fahren kann.


----------



## darkbiker90 (18. Februar 2014)

SSP ist da das Ausscheidungskriterium. Dann mal noch viel Erfolg bei der Suche.


----------



## Bunkerhorst (19. Februar 2014)

Moin, 

sag mal fahrt ihr noch regelmäßig? Ich bin schon relativ lange in Fg mit dem MTB unterwegs, aber in der Gruppe macht´s meist mehr Laune.

Martin


----------



## Milschmann (11. März 2014)

Hey Leute, Aufgepasst in der Nacht vom 10. zum 11. März wurd emir mein Alltagsrad vom Hof entwendet (ja selbst Schuld)... Es stand gerade mal die 2. Nacht draußen, sonst immer drinnen gesichert. Wer Hinweise hat, oder das Teil mal rumfahren sieht, bitte kurze Info, gern auch per Handy: 017647719545 oder e-mail: [email protected]

Das Bike sah scheiße aus, lies sich unbequem fahren...Mittel zum Zweck, Keine 200€ wert und nach dem Winter noch nicht wieder gewartet.

Anbei ein Bild vom Rahmen (Univega Alpina 5.5 Blauer Stahl - Teilweise rostig):



Sonstige Anbauteile/Merkmale:
SKS Blümels schwarz, mit grauem Panzertape gefixt
Shimano DX Plattformpedal
extrem langer Reach
Singlespeed

Grüße Milschmann


----------



## FE-schwein (2. April 2014)

Bunkerhorst schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> sag mal fahrt ihr noch regelmäßig? Ich bin schon relativ lange in Fg mit dem MTB unterwegs, aber in der Gruppe macht´s meist mehr Laune.
> 
> Martin


Wir/Ich fahren im Schnitt ein bis dreimal die Woche. Meld dich wenn du Bock hast. 

Anderes Thema:
Der eine Downhill-Trail hinter Hilbersdorf (der pumptrackartige, flowige "alte Dynamite"?) war am Samstag fast über die gesamte Strecke mit Ästen und Baumstämmen zugelegt. Sind dann den Trail runter gelaufen und haben beräumt, hat ewig gedauert. Da hat sich jemand richtig bemüht diesen Abschnitt unfahrbar zu machen. Fast ganz unten sind dann an einigen Bäumen Schilder "Privatgrundstück - betreten verboten".
Weis jemand was da los ist?

Grüße,
Eisenschwein


----------



## Milschmann (2. April 2014)

Das Grundstück gehört wohl zu Weco. Laut meinem Kenntnissstand haben die Zuständigen den Track selbst abgebaut, da die Stadt (Oberbergamt, Forst) diese Strecke nicht tolerieren und Weco dafür haften müsste. Weco selbst hat sich wohl für die Streckenbauer eingesetzt, möchte jedoch nicht die Haftung übernehmen. Wie es nun weitergeht bleibt abzuwarten.


----------



## FE-schwein (2. April 2014)

Hmm... 
Müssten dann nicht die Schilder "Privatgrundstück - betreten verboten" reichen? Wer dann noch dort fährt, tut dies auf eigene Gefahr und unter Ausschluss jeglicher Haftung seitens Weco.
Weitergedacht: Wird die Stadt (Oberbergamt, Forst) sich dann auch an die anderen Waldbesitzer wenden, um die anderen Trails (zum Beispiel die drei mehr oder weniger parallelen Abfahrten weiter hinten) auch unbefahrbar machen zu lassen?
Is doch Kagge...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lnt (13. April 2014)

das gesamte gelände dort ist demnächst denkmalschutzgebiet. weco hätte ansonsten auch nichts dagegen, dass wir dort fahren. und mit dem betreten von privatgelände, das derart beschildert ist, verzichtet man nicht nur auf haftung, sondern macht sich mit hausfriedensbruch strafbar. muss jeder selbst wissen, was er macht. wir fahren dort zumindest nicht mehr.


----------



## much175 (15. April 2014)

Nachricht von einem Kumpel von mir, der dort oft gefahren ist:



> wir hatten da probleme mitn ordungsamt gekriegt un sind kurz an ner anzeige und nem artikel in der freien presse vorbeigeschrammt...  ...so weit ich weiß kann aber trotzdem aufn graben ausgewichen werden...da is aber alles baufällig. am besten ihr lasst euch in muldenhütten ni mehr blicken weil sich einer von uns mitn ordnungsamt in verbindung gesetzt hat d.h. die haben einen namen un es wäre unkuhl wenn der dann ne anzeige kriegt weil ein anderer da rum radelt in diesem sinne...


Also bitte auf den Graben ausweichen  oder gleich nach Gustl fahren


----------



## Milschmann (15. April 2014)

Die haben doch alle den Ar*** offen! Sch***Bürokraten! Dort geht nichtmal ein Wanderweg lang. Denkmalschutz, pffft. Weil die vor XXX-Jahren dort die Natur umgegraben haben ? Das können wir auch! 
Wo ist denn Gustl? Kann damit nix anfangen.


----------



## FE-schwein (15. April 2014)

Gustl? 
Auf n Graben ausweichen?
Ich hab auch keine Ahnung wo das is. Die Trails sind aber auch verdammt schlecht beschildert ;-)

Nee im Ernst: eine Beschreibung oder ein Link zu nem GPS-Track wär hilfreich.

Danke.


----------



## much175 (22. April 2014)

Ich fahr dort sehr selten. Aber die Jungs, die dort gefahren sind, haben sich schon beschwert, dass es zu viele Fahrer in Muldenhütten gibt. Verständlich, wenn sie sich sehr im Untergrund halten und nichts ausschildern.

Gustl = DH in Augustusburg http://teamwoodex.de/


----------



## FoxCross (28. April 2014)

Toti666 schrieb:


> ...Bsp. Münzbachtal, fahre ich sicher, auch die gebauten im Muldenhüttenwald...



Ist jemand so nett und kann mir in etwa beschreiben, wo genau diese Trails zu finden sind? Kenne den Wald am Münzbachtal ein klein wenig, aber habe keine Vorstellung wo da Trails sein sollen. Und wo ist der vom Muldenhüttenwald?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathijsen (30. April 2014)

morgen jemand bock auf ne tour? oder ist der zu erwartende maifeuer-kater zu fett?


----------



## Orwell (30. April 2014)

Du meinst sicher eine Tagestour? Ich hab leider tagsüber noch mit Unikrams zu tun, würde aber Abends (zw. 16-18Uhr) für ne Runde 2-3h 30-50km starten.


----------



## much175 (4. Juli 2014)

Das Barsch&Bär Enduro geht in die zweite Runde. Hier die Ausschreibung:

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B9zXApvdoSsBMnluNlRCclRiSjg/edit

Anmeldestart ist der 01.08.2014
Wir sehen uns in Lichtenberg


----------



## dkc-live (9. Oktober 2014)

Also ich schreibs einfach mal hier.

Also ich denke, dass ich noch ein paar Wochen in FG sein werde. Falls es sich noch nicht  rumgesprochen hat. Wir fahren jeden DI und DO um 17.00 an der neuen Mensa los. Die Strecke variiert je nach Lust und Laune der Mitfahrer zwischen 90 und 180 min. Helm ist Pflicht und Licht ab nächster Woche eigentlich auch. Grüße.


----------



## JoeHaBe (29. März 2015)

Mal wieder was unerfreuliches: *Fahrrad geklaut!*
Gestern oder vorgestern wurde mir mein Centurion Numinis in Taxifarben aus dem Keller geklaut..Schloss durchgeschnitten und weg wars. Bilder gibt es hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/45440
Hatte allerdings schon viele Änderungen seitdem..also ist nicht mehr ganz 100% wie auf den Bildern (z.B. rote Schalthüllen, SLX Schaltwerk+Umwerfer, rote Superstar Plattform Pedale, Gabelcasting ohne Aufkleber und mit 15mm Steckachse, Conti-Reifen usw. usw.)

Wenn ihr was seht, könnt ihr bitte das Fahrrad festschließen und die Polizei und mich rufen? Das Bike dürfte einmalig in FG sein und alles handverlesene Teile (weil ich halt die Kohle für komplett nicht hatte).

Es kotzt mich an!


----------



## Ganyon6 (29. September 2015)

Hallo alte Truppe 
Viele Jahre ist es her, als es noch die regelmäßigen Mensa-Touren gab....
Ist noch jemand aktiv? Gibt es noch regelmäßige Touren?
Ich möchte mich dem sportlichen Wiedereinstieg nähern. 

Beste Grüße, Christian.


----------



## Milschmann (1. Oktober 2015)

So weit ich weiß wird wieder Dienstags und Donnerstags 17:00 gefahren. Zudem haben wir auch eine Whatsappgruppe um spontane Touren zu vereinbaren. Kannst mir gern eine PN mit Nummer schicken, dann lade ich dich ein.


----------



## Kofure (21. April 2016)

Mich hat es jetzt auch nach Freiberg verschlagen und bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher wie das hier MTB-technisch aussieht. Aber da hier einige Leute aktiv waren muss es ja prinzipiell Strecken geben. Fahren hier noch ein paar Leute? Hol mein Rad eh erst in 2 Wochen, bin aber noch am überlegen ob ein RR nicht das sinnvollere hier für die Gegend wäre


----------



## darkbiker90 (22. April 2016)

Ich fahre recht regelmäßig, allerdings Training für die Rennen also meist etwas fixer. Strecken haben wir einige, muss man aber erstmal wissen wo die sind. RR ist hier aber auch nicht verkehrt, findest für beides gute Strecken, am besten beides da haben ;-)


----------



## darkbiker90 (22. April 2016)

Schreib mir ansonsten mal eine PN mit deinem Namen bei FB dann können wir uns absprechen und ich kann dich auch in unsere Radtraining in Freiberg Gruppe einfügen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milschmann (22. April 2016)

Es gibt ne Trainingsgruppe ^^?

Anmerkung: Ein paar Kumpels und ich sprechen uns immer in einer Whatsapp Gruppe ab. Wir fahren teilweise anspruchsvolle Strecken und suchen der Nervenkitzel. Meistens ruhig bergauf und schnell Bergab. Ab und an auch ein Ausflug am WE zu einer großen Runde.

Von blutigen Anfängern bis eingefleischte Enduristen ist bei uns alles dabei. Altersgruppe 22-30 Jahre)
Es wird viel gequatscht und der Spaß steht im Vordergrund. Training ist bei uns eher nicht vorzufinden.


----------



## darkbiker90 (22. April 2016)

Ne, keine echte Trainingsgruppe. Nur wenn jemand mal ne längere RR-Runde oder größere MTB-Tour startet mal nach Begleitung fragen, etc. Allerdings gibts seit diesem Semester auch von der Uni aus eine RR-Gruppe. Wäre mir aber zu doof fürs Rad fahren in der Umgebung 15€ zu zahlen ^^ 

Damit hast du ja die Auswahl je nach Trainingsstand/Lust entweder bei mir/uns leisungsorientiert (heißt aber lange nicht jeden Tag ballern) oder tourenorientiert zu fahren. Da er aber RR mit erwähnt hat, bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass er eventuell etwas fitter sein könnte. Die MTB-Strecken lernst du in jedem Fall kennen und nochmal: MTB fahren lohnt sich hier durchaus, auch in der unmittelbaren Umgebung von FG.


----------



## Kofure (23. April 2016)

Naja ich war mal relativ fit und eigentlich war auch geplant diese Saison bei einen paar Marathons zu starten, da sich aber jetzt einiges geändert hat werde ich das auf nach meinem Studium verschieben. Die Überlegung war nur, ob ich mich mit dem RR aufbaue und dann später mit dem MTB wieder einsteige. Zwei Räder wären mir auch am liebsten, aber das gibt die Unterstellsituation nicht her, darum werde ich jetzt nur gemütlich mit dem MTB rumfahren, nicht auf Tempo sondern hauptsächlich auf Spaß getrimmt


----------



## alf126 (2. Juni 2016)

Milschmann schrieb:


> Es gibt ne Trainingsgruppe ^^?
> 
> Anmerkung: Ein paar Kumpels und ich sprechen uns immer in einer Whatsapp Gruppe ab. Wir fahren teilweise anspruchsvolle Strecken und suchen der Nervenkitzel. Meistens ruhig bergauf und schnell Bergab. Ab und an auch ein Ausflug am WE zu einer großen Runde.
> 
> ...



Hallo Zusammen,
ich bin zwar ein paar Mondphasen älter aber von dem was du schreibst, klingt das sehr interessant. Ich bin nächsten Mittwoch auf Donnerstag in Freiberg und würde gerne eine Runde drehen, bergauf, bergab, technisch, ... oder was auch immer. Hauptsache Spaß dabei.
Ab ca. 17:30 Uhr könnte ich starten

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Langundo (3. Juni 2016)

Hallo Ralf,
dann hoffen wir mal auf schönes Wetter und planen für Mittwoch gegen 17:30 eine schöne Geländerunde. Da Milschmann mich auch "einige Monde" jünger gemacht hat passt das schon  Spaß gibt es bei unseren Runden immer - der steht ja auch im Vordergrund^^


----------



## alf126 (5. Juni 2016)

Hallo Maggus,

freut mich. ich packe mein Bike auf jeden Fall ein.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (24. Juni 2016)

Toti666 schrieb:


> Ne, keine echte Trainingsgruppe. Nur wenn jemand mal ne längere RR-Runde oder größere MTB-Tour startet mal nach Begleitung fragen, etc. Allerdings gibts seit diesem Semester auch von der Uni aus eine RR-Gruppe. Wäre mir aber zu doof fürs Rad fahren in der Umgebung 15€ zu zahlen ^^
> 
> Damit hast du ja die Auswahl je nach Trainingsstand/Lust entweder bei mir/uns leisungsorientiert (heißt aber lange nicht jeden Tag ballern) oder tourenorientiert zu fahren. Da er aber RR mit erwähnt hat, bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass er eventuell etwas fitter sein könnte. Die MTB-Strecken lernst du in jedem Fall kennen und nochmal: MTB fahren lohnt sich hier durchaus, auch in der unmittelbaren Umgebung von FG.


 
Kannst Du mir sagen, wo? Bin oft bei den Schwiegereltern in Weißenborn und fahre mangels Trailkenntnis immer RR - da gibt es ja schöne Strecken - zB über Dorfchemnitz und Sayda nach Seiffen und Retour über Clausnitz oder Rechenberg. Die finde ich richtig schön.


----------



## darkbiker90 (24. Juni 2016)

Gibt eigentlich reichlich kleine Trails in der Umgebung von FG. Können ja mal ne Runde zusammen fahren. Da ich grad an meiner Bachelorarbeit sitze, komme ich nicht viel zum trainieren, da habe ich auch nix gegen eine entspannte Runde. Ich will die Trails jetzt hier auch nicht öffentlich machen, da letztes Jahr erst einige Trails rückgebaut werden mussten und ich nicht weiß woher die wussten wo die Trails sind.


----------



## Ferkelmann (6. Oktober 2016)

Etwas ruhig geworden hier 
Ich bin am Wochenende 28. bis.29. Ende Oktober mal wieder auf Verwandtschaftsbesuch in der Nähe von Hainichen.
Ich würde bei trockenem Wetter am Sonntag gern mit meinem Cousin eine Endurorunde drehen. Keine Kilometerfresserei, eher gemütlich hoch und spaßig runter. 
Könnte man sich irgendwo einklinken? 

Gruß, 
Hagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans der Bär (19. April 2017)

Hallo zusammen!

ich bin seit Ende letzten Jahres in FG ansässig und nun, da der Frühling mehr und mehr anklopft, ist es an der Zeit mein Rad raus aus der Wohnung zurück in sein natürliches Habitat zu senden. Unglücklicherweise kenne ich die "Weidegründe" der Region noch nicht. 
Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich mich mal bei jemand ans Hinterrad hängen dürfte 

Keine Kontaktanzeige ohne persönliches Profil:
- Trails, lieber verblockt/Spitzkehren als mit 180 km/h durch den Wald schießen
- jeder Meter auf Asphalt ist ein verlorener Meter
- das Rad nen Trail hochtragen geht auch mal klar
- Kondition vermutlich auf absolutem Tiefststand
- strebe nach zweijähriger Abstinenz auch wieder den ein oder anderen Bikepark-Besuch an

Grüße!


----------



## mathijsen (19. April 2017)

Hans der Bär schrieb:


> Unglücklicherweise kenne ich die "Weidegründe" der Region noch nicht.
> Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich mich mal bei jemand ans Hinterrad hängen dürfte


Vielleicht gibt es ja die MTB-Unirunde noch (@Langundo ?). Da lernt man schnell das lohnenswerte rund um Freiberg kennen.


----------



## darkbiker90 (19. April 2017)

Die Unirunde ist jetzt eine angemeldete Veranstaltung über das Unisportzentrum. Einfach mitfahren ist da aus Versicherungsgründen nicht mehr erwünscht (finde ich auch sinnlos!). Als Student (oder Unimitarbeiter) kann man da für 12 € (glaube 24 € Unimitarbeiter) pro Semester mitfahren. Andernfalls findet sich hier, wenn du in Richtung Tour/Enduro unterwegs bist, bestimmt auch jemand, der dir mal die Trails zeigen kann.

Ich bin auch regelmäßig auf den Trails hier unterwegs, fahre und kenne alles was es hier so gibt. Solltest du also eher in Richtung CC/Marathon unterwegs sein, nehme ich dich auch gern mal mit, wenn ich locker trainiere (Fitnessstand ist dann egal, solange wir ohne ewige Pausen voran kommen).

Solltest du gar keinen finden, melde dich nochmal bei mir, vielleicht bekomme ich das mal in einer Grundlagen-/Regenerationseinheit hin, dir was zu zeigen.


----------



## mathijsen (19. April 2017)

Toti666 schrieb:


> Die Unirunde ist jetzt eine angemeldete Veranstaltung über das Unisportzentrum. Einfach mitfahren ist da aus Versicherungsgründen nicht mehr erwünscht (finde ich auch sinnlos!).


Und wie will man das verhindern? Findet doch nicht, wie andere Sportarten, auf einem definierten Grundstück oder in einer geschlossenen Räumlichkeit statt. Der Veranstalter hat doch daher gar keine Handhabe, wer da mit- oder hinterherfährt und kann daher m.E. auch nicht haftbar gemacht werden. Und es muss doch auch einen definierten Kursleiter oder Verantwortlichen geben. Wer macht das denn?


----------



## darkbiker90 (19. April 2017)

Ja, da gibt es zwei Kursleiter. Einer davon ist Elton (Robin), den zweiten kannte ich noch nicht persönlich und hab mir den Namen nicht gemerkt. War nur zum Initialtreffen mit da, um mal zu schauen wer an der Uni gerade Interesse am MTBiken hat.

Finde es aber genau aus den genannten Gründen sinnlos und fahre unter anderem deswegen da auch nicht mit. Wäre halt gerne ab und an mal mitgekommen, aber fürs Biken im freien Gelände Geld zu bezahlen widerstrebt mir dann doch arg auch wenns nicht die Welt ist.


----------



## Hans der Bär (19. April 2017)

Danke schonmal für das Angebot. 

Die Unigruppe habe ich gesehen, klang aber nicht so ansprechend und eher auf zügiges Fahren ausgerichtet. 

Und jemanden, der gezielt trainiert, möchte ich nicht ausbremsen, cc/marathon liegt nicht in meinem Zielgebiet. Eher so das, was früher mal allmountain hieß. Wenn Tempo und Gelände so werden, als dass man ein Enduro bräuchte, ziehe ich richtige DH-Strecken im Bikepark vor.

Meine Touren letztes Jahr waren ca. 30-40 km, 700 - 1100 hm (bergauf), 2-3.5 h, Trailanteil ca. 60-70%. Leider aber seit Oktober nicht mehr wirklich auf dem Rad gesessen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EndURisk (22. Oktober 2021)

Moin zusammen,

Ich bin jeden Monat einige Zeit, wie jetzt gerade 1,5 Wochen in Niederschöna, was ja nicht weit von Freiberg bzw. Muldenhütten ist. Habe bisher zur aktuellen Situation in Muldenhütten ganz verschiedene Aussagen gehört und bin hier auf den Thread gestoßen. 

Wie sieht es denn dort aktuell aus? Freue mich hier noch mehr Trails zu finden und engagiere mich auch gern in den lokalen Communities (denke man versteht, was gemeint ist), möchte jedoch sicher gehen, dass wir uns hier im tolerierten Rahmen bewegen und keine Projekte, Verhandlungen, etc. gefährden. 

Könnt gerne auch per PN antworten.

Besten Dank vorab!


----------

